# nov/dec 02 mamas continue....others welcome to join in the fun



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

hi,
this is the continuation of a LOOOONG series of threads from the pregnancy, then life with a babe forums. Nov/Dec 02 mamas.... apparently there are some chatty mamas (myself included) with kiddos that age.

welcome to anyone who has a kiddo in the vague age span (fall 02) and welcome back to everyone following the thread.

I'll start this thread with being super exicited because i finally figured out that when my baby (erin who is 14 months today!) is saying "mimimi" she means mommy.







melts my heart (except when I am in the bathroom and she's banging on the door :LOL )


----------



## nancy926 (Mar 10, 2003)

Hi...I'm not new to MDC but I'm new to this thread! Our daughter Sascha was born 11/27/02. We cosleep, cloth diaper, ec part-time. DH is a SAHD and I work at home so we're thrilled to all be at home together. We're really having fun with DD. She's still BFing but also eats lots of solids (loves peas, spicy salsa, yogurt, oatmeal, and granny smith apples). She started walking in early November and is getting pretty good at it! She says kitty, dog, dada, mama, ball, moo, vroom (for cars) and a couple of other things. We're also signing and she's starting to pick up signs like crazy.

I belong to a more "mainstream" email group but it gets stressful b/c most of those mamas have different parenting philosophies....so I either have to bite my tongue (or whatever the email equivalent of that is!) or risk being flamed.

Anyway, happy new year to all the fall 02 babies and i'm off to read more of this thread!!

Nancy


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Oh, just a little sad tobe in the toddler forum.








but I'll adjust I am sure. (probably when dd is 3 and we move to the preschool forum . . . can't think about it)

Anyway, welcome Nancy and Sascha







:

Big changes for Ava this week. Get this ladies, i lay her down in bed, she sometimes protests a litte (60 seconds max) and then goes to sleep. If she wakes up before she has gotton the rest she needs I tell her "go back to sleep honey" AND SHE DOES!!!! I must have sucke up some good karma somewhere because this just isn't natrual. perhaps it is payback for my last child -the antisleeper. I don't know if I mentioned it but we have also moved Ava to her own bed in her own room. She is growing up too fast. Ahh, nice to have my bed back though.

Also last week the grls taught her how they get down the stairs. We have just started feeling OK with taking thegate off the stairs (OK it fell off, you guys might remember when I installed it myself:
Sandra + power tools x plaster walls with no studs in appropriate places = big disaster
Anyway, my oldest can get down our 15 stairs in under 3 seconds. She sits on her but, stiffens up and pushes off. Even better when she relized that her nylon sleeping bag would make this a really fun experiance. Lily at least goes down on her tummy but same principle. stiffens up and blasts off. I was amazed at how quickly Ava picked up this skill







: oh happy day.

She sang for the first time on saturday. She sounds so much like Lily that at first I didn't relize it was Ava. I turned around to ask Lily why she was singing gibberish and saw it was Ava who just grinned at me.

She has started immitating me. too cute. I don't think I remember when my other kids did these things.

She got 2 new teeth.

And said her first sentence the other day.
"Daddy at work?" We had a whole conversation. It was amazing. She was going upstairs and I asked her where she was going to which she answered "Daddy" i said "no, daddy's at work" and she said "daddy at work?" My baby's growing so fast







I wish she would just slow down. It is like those first steps just opened a flood gate and now it won't stop.

Anyway, I'll stopp prattling on now.

How is every one else doing


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi again everyone. It's nice to be here in the toddler forum, as my baby *is* a toddler. She walks everywhere, and has been since she was 11 1/2 months old. Toddle toddle toddle.

She has been super attached these days. I'm thinking it has something to do with me being pregnant. I have soooo much less milk than I used to. She is just so moody, so she cries and wipes her snotty nose all over my shirt... the joys of motherhood.

I'm jealous lilyka, that your baby goes to sleep "on demand". I have to make sure my baby is in deep sleep, with the boob in her mouth, before I can detach her and slink away. But most of the time I end up holding her while she sleeps (like right now for example). I have put a "baby matress" down next to the one I sleep on, and I'm trying to get her used to it, so I can have some much-needed space. When the new baby comes, I don't want her to expect to be able to nurse all night like she used to. I don't want to go nutz.

Haeven is bringing me toys and books now, when she wants me to read to her, or talk about the toys... I was really looking forward to that and I'm so glad that she's interested in reading.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

nak

Well i guess i'm in the minority here. i could have quite happily hung out in the LWAB forum for awhile longer since my baby still feels very much like a baby and not a toddler. He's barely on solids--a smidgeon of goat yogurt and he's just in the past couple of weeks really started cruising. i'm thinking it will be another couple of months before he's walking. He still needs me to sling-nurse him to sleep everytime and likes to be right in bed with us not in the sidecarred crib. He still wants to be carried most of the time and has just started spending a few minutes playing on his own in the last couple of weeks. He just seems very baby-like still which I







. With his rounds cheeks and chunky thighs and arms, all those sweet tootsie rolls. So I guess I'll be visiting both here and the LWAB forum.


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

YIKES! The Toddler Forum! Say it isn't so. I think I have the youngest babe here and she's still a baby!







actually i know I am living in denial. I don't think she will be walking anytime soon though. She just started eating solid foods about a month ago and still isn't that interested. .................and the really big news is we used the Dr Jay Gordon nightweaning plan and Sunday night I had my first 8 hours of uninterupted sleep in over a year!!!! I feel like I went to a spa. Last night was 7 hours but i'll take it. Before this it was every 3. I couldn't take it anymore working 3 days a week.

hope I didn't just jinx it









Amy


----------



## scoutycat (Oct 12, 2003)

Welcome to toddlerhood! I guess I fit in with you mamas, dd was born late Oct 2002. Ahrd to believe she's grown so fast! Funny how she seems so capable and independent in some ways


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Hey, I'm happy to have my girl growing up. It means I'm ready for another baby when I have an "official" toddler







Oh, I have such baby lust!

She's so anxious to catch up with her sisters, but no chatting here yet. She says mama and that's about it.

Sandra, I am cracking up :LOL about Ava going down the ski slope stairs with your older girls. My older girls built a snowman today and Isabel was just beside herself b/c she really couldn't join the fun. My sister joked that she stayed in the "shallow end" of the snow on the porch.


----------



## juliasmum (Feb 7, 2003)

Hi! I are new to the thread and semi-new to mdc.

Julia was born at the beginning of November and I can't believe how fast she is growing up! After spending months grunting and pointing (and using a few of her signs) she has finally started talking. My nephew is 18 months and calls Julia "baby" because he can't say Julia yet, so she has started calling herself baby. It is so cute!

I am a sahm and I babysit my nephew 2 days a week, so it is total chaos with 2 toddlers running around here.

It will be nice to chat with some other mamas with babies close in age.


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

kerc, thanks for starting this new thread.

My Ava is not an official toddler yet, at least, not most of the time. She started walking at 10 months, walked all around the house for a week, and then went back to knee-walking. She takes a few solo steps each day, and loves to walk around holding on to my pant leg or finger. Still, I think it may be a few months before she switches to full-time foot-walking.

She's 99% breastfed, with a couple of raisins, a piece or two of veggie booty and a bite of homemade gingerbread making up the other 1% today.

She uses a few signs (milk/time to nurse!, light, all done, book) and speaks a bit of English (mama, dada, kitty, dog, down, duck). I'm excited to think about having a spoken conversation with her, but I'll miss her amazing Ava-speak.

Her favorite toys these days are her cloth dolls & stuffed mice, which she likes to cradle in her arms, patting their backs and giving them hugs. So sweet!









I'm technically a WAHM, although it's been some time since I got much work done. We're going to be moving over the next few weeks, and I'm looking forward to a new workbench set-up that I'm hoping will allow me to work done while Ava plays, instead of between midnight and 2 am (my present schedule). We shall see...


----------



## nancy926 (Mar 10, 2003)

Amy, I have to ask....what's the Gordon nightweaning plan? I'm really torn about nightweaning, but starting to think it might be the best thing for all of us. I haven't gotten an uninterrupted night's sleep since mid-2002!

Sascha is cutting tooth #9, though (a premolar), which might have something to do with her recent wake-and-nurse-every-hour behavior. Not sure.









Nancy


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

dr jay gordon has a gentle nightweening plan for co-sleeping babies that has worked well for us. Check out this recent thread about it for info and links. http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...hreadid=105739

I have to add that dh really did all the work. I don't think it would have worked if it was me trying to sooth her.

Amy


----------



## nancy926 (Mar 10, 2003)

Thanks Amy! I found the Gordon plan and am going to talk to DH about it. We'll wait until these teeth come in, though, because i know that's causing Sascha a lot of discomfort - she doesn't usually wake up this much (last night it was 4 times between 8 pm and 1 am).

Do you mean that your DH did all the soothing during those second three nights? Did you stay in bed with them, or move to another room? If you don't mind sharing some details I'd love to know.

Nancy


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

DH soothed her all the nights. the first three I nursed her for a few seconds after letdown then he took her. I stayed in the bed. For the nights when it was allowed for him to pick her up he usually did and left the room with her. The last nights when there is no picking up he just pulls her close to him and cmoforts her.

One night I held her a few minutes (so he could go to the bathroom) and it was TERRIBLE! She thought I was going to nurse her and when I didn't she got so MAD. I have never seen her like that. Much better if daddy does it she doesn't expect it.

So far so good a few waking between 10:30 and 5:30 but dh is able to sooth her without getting out of bed. LAst night she had some teething pain and was up between 9:00 and 10:30 crying but once we gave her tylenol she was asleep in 20 minutes.

Good luck and keep me posted the sleep is so GREAT!









Amy


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi Everyone!

I am semi-new to mdc and am new to this thread. I'm so excited to find some other moms to chat with regularly. My daughter Mariah was born Dec. 4, 2002. We CD, co-sleep, and BF. She does eat regular food too, espesially loves yogurt, beans, brown rice, apple juice and just about any veggie! She has been walking since Mid October so she is really into everything these days. She loves to be involved in everything we are doing around the house, always has been. Now instead of being in the sling all day she is attatched to my leg! She also says a few words, mama, dada, more, toe-toes, papas (for food) and patas (for feet) although the last two sound exactly alike and you have to see where she is pointing to figure out which word it is she is saying!!

She is really loving BF lately, everytime she sees her "num nums" she _has_ to nurse. For example if I'm getting dressed, getting in the shower, etc. Also if I sit in the rocking chair she will come over to me, pull my shirt up and pat my breast to ask to nurse. She has always nursed frequently even though she eats solids too, but this is just way more often. It seems like any time she has an opportunity. Is anyone else's little one doing this?

Anyhow, thanks for inviting new people to join, I'm looking forward to being a part of such a great group.









Carrie:bf


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

punkprincessmama-







I'm glad we're getting more people in our little tribe. BTW (by the way), my baby was born on dec. 5th, 2002 at 2:27 am. When was your baby born? They are pretty close! It's so cool when you find things like that here.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

My baby was born Dec. 4th too!!







I don't know why that makes me so happy. It was a great birth I get happy when I htink about it (quick and painless and completely by surprise).

welcome!


----------



## village idiot (Feb 19, 2003)

my dd still nurses often. She has also always been a frequent nurser. She also wants to nurse whenever she sees my breasts. And she nurses for a looooong time. Kind of reminds me of when she was a newborn and would nurse for 20 or 30 minutes. Of course this is only if nothing too interesting is going on around us.

I have heard of marathon toddler nursing sessions but am not real clear on the reasons for this. Teething maybe? I know my dd has been trying to cut some teeth (molars maybe) for 6 weeks now.


----------



## nancy926 (Mar 10, 2003)

welcome punkprincessmama! I'm new to this thread as well!

My DD was nursing a LOT recently too...and she just cut 2 molars. also, it was the holiday season so I was more "available" (I'm a WAHM so I'm in our home office for much of the day usually) -- not sure if that had anything to do with it or not. I've also noticed that when she wakes up at night now she HAS to nurse - before, I could give her the binky and she'd fall asleep again 8 times out of 10.

Ah, the mysteries of kidlets.

Happy day,
Nancy


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

I've been wanting to join back in for a while. MCImom has kept me updated on everyone's babes! I have baby Jackson born on November 27, 2002. He's very clingy these days! I'm lucky to get five minutes on the computer, LOL! He isn't walking yet but my kids are always late walkers so I'm not worried. Anyway, I've enjoyed reading everyone's info. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

erin (11/5/02) goes through these stages where its all she wants to do is nurse and then some days where she nurses her three really standard times and that's it. I think it is normal. She has been really chowing down on solid food -- although I think she's a veggie in the making because she will NOT eat meat -- no chicken, no beef, no pork....tofu yes, more please, but no meat. :LOL

we are not vegetarians, although we could be if I could get over the idea of a big hamburger every now and again. Though with the mad cow stuff in the states now, it is getting to be easier and easier to stay away from the meat.

i am soooo pleased with my little girl today. We woke up at 430, i got her from her crib, we nursed and then she wanted to play. Well ordinarily one of us takes her into her room, closes the door and gets out a sleeping bag to chill on the floor while she plays. When her dad goes with her she plays for like 15 minutes and then snuggles up and sleeps for the hour and a half or so until the family gets up. Usually when I take her she plays the whole darn time, so we are up for the day. Today she snuggled up to me and fell back asleep (AND no nursing required)







Funny how that extra hour of sleep can just be heaven!


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

We're here! Welcome to all the new mamas! This thread is a lot of fun. I learn so much!!!

My little guy Zachary was born December 3, 2002, at 10:30 pm. He still seems like a baby to me... But he is cruising (toddling?), and babbling and eating solids, so I guess he no longer fits into the "infant" category.

He plays contentedly by himself for quite awhile (except when I'm on MDC of course!), and comes up with creative and imaginative ways to play with toys. He loves balls, blocks and musical toys like his tambourine and xylophone. He plays us concerts on his kazoo LOL. When he knows he's in "trouble" he'll smile and crawl away really fast!

He eats everything. Meats, bread, crackers, chips, veggies, fruits- whatever. He just started taking little sips of fruit juice, which he used to spit out. He gulps water from his soft-spouted training cup when he's thirsty. Hates cows milk, though. He still nurses often- I never look at the clock so I couldn't say exactly how many times a day he breastfeeds. He still wakes up at least 3 times a night to nurse, also. He sleeps with us at night but takes his nap(s) in his crib.

He says Mama, Daddy, doggy, bye bye, yeah, and lots of other made up baby words. He loves to immitate, so we'll hear him try to repeat what we just said. He signs "more" when he's eating, and sometimes "all done". He doesn't know it's a controlled hand movement, so he just kind of waves his arms back and forth LOL. He won't say or sign anything for "nurse" though, he just crawls over to me and does his little whimper/cry. We're working on that!

Glad to have new mamas in the group, and good to hear from the "old" ones as well.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi Everyone, and thanks for the warm welcome!









My little angel was born at 8:06am on Dec. 4. We had a wonderful experience too. That is so neat that our babies share a birthday, lilyka. I wouldn't say that our birth was quick and painless but it was wonderful and I still love talking/thinking about it.

Thanks everyone for suggestions about dd frequent nursings. I am thinking that she is doing it just because she can. I have never limited her nursings (and have no plans to do so). I think that she is just connecting the dots right now, for a lot of things. So when she sees my breasts (can we say that here? :LOL ) she thinks "those are for nursing!" and has to nurse. Like when she finds a sock, any sock, she trys to put it on her foot, hats on her head, etc. etc. That's the current theory anyways, who really knows what's going on in their little heads?









This is such an amazing time isn't it? My dh and I are finding ourselves just sitting around watching Mariah play, figure things out, etc. We call it "baby watching" and it really keeps us amused! It's fun to see her figuring out the world around her.

On another note, dd is learning to climb!!







Now we are back to constantly watching her, and more childproofing.


----------



## nancy926 (Mar 10, 2003)

Ekblad7 -- what time of day was Jackson born? Sascha is a 11/27/02 baby as well - she was born at 7:53 pm eastern time. We used a birth center and really enjoyed the experience....well, as much as you can enjoy something that isn't exactly painless. I read "Mind Over Labor" but my mind just wouldn't get over labor!!










Nancy


----------



## CyndyRR327 (Jun 18, 2003)

Ahhhhhhhh, here you are!!! I went to life with a babe and couldnt find ya, I figured you'd be here


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

Quote:

This is such an amazing time isn't it? My dh and I are finding ourselves just sitting around watching Mariah play, figure things out, etc. We call it "baby watching" and it really keeps us amused! It's fun to see her figuring out the world around her.
YES! Erin is so fun to observe!


----------



## bakeria (Jan 10, 2004)

I am mom to dd Faye born 11/17/02. Dh and I are very much committed to attachment parenting, co-sleeping and breastfeeding. I have carried baby with me to work every day from 6 weeks first in a sling and now in a somewhat safer backpack carrier. (Work is our bakery.)
I am thrilled to be part of your group as I live in a small town. I have a question regarding what you all think of playdates for kids our babies age. I am against daycare at this age if you can avoid it and since Faye is with me in the bakery all day I feel it is good for her to have some more quiet solo playtime when we get home. But a lot of people tell me she should be with other kids. Am I being selfish wanting her for myself?
Thanks for being open to new members.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

bakeria-i think most playdates are as much for mom (if not more) than for baby. especially at this age. they really don't even get into parallel play until what? 18mos-2yo? even then they aren't really playing WITH each other. if you don't feel you need a "playdate" then i'd say you're fine.

me, i ADORE the playdate but that's b/c i am a very social person and i want the adult interaction w/moms i can relate to more than it was ever for my dds. though now that they are older (almost 5, 3 and 1), it is nice to see them looking forward to playing w/friends and having friends to grow up with - of course they also do well with each other most days. though having that extra kid or two around is usually enough of a novelty to keep them off of me for an hour or two. don't get me wrong, i'm attached! but it is nice to be cling-on free a few hours of the day, kwim?

isabel is really teething too. at last count, she had 6 teeth coming in. she's been doing pretty well though. i cosleep w/my 3yo, and she sleeps in a crib and has for the last 5 months or so. a couple nights she was up a few times, but not even really to nurse, mostly dh patted her down and it was more the whine than crying.

she drools constantly. i mean it is a never-ending river. her shirts are soaked w/in an hour. she is SO wet. i have never seen a kid drool more.

she's been walking since Nov. 6 - took her first steps at her b-day party that day w/ekblad7's ds3. it was so cute!


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Hi everyone!!

I am still in denial of DD being a toddler. she is still a babe in my eyes, but i will join you here anyway. :LOL

update- she is on the verge of walking. has taken a few steps here and there. she is still nervous about it, so it is going slow, despite dh urging her on.







:LOL
she is still my little nummertarian- 95% of her food comes straight from the mama. she is experimenting more, and likes to play with her food.








three molars at once... maybe the forth is coming in too, combined with developmental changes has led to NO SLEEP for mama.







will be glad to get past this stage in our lives. a cold didn't help matters either.
speech-- lots of "baby". that is her favorite word. she loves to look at a picture of dh, dd and myself, and point toherself and say baby. :LOL
mama, dada, cat, dog... makes attempts at saying her name. mostly baby language. lots of baby. :LOL

well, i think that's about it.

glad to meet the new mamas. WELCOME!!!!


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

I disagree that babies don't play together till they are 18-24 months. During christmas, my little nephew was here, and he is just three weeks younger than Haeven. Well they got into some trouble, let me tell you. He doesn't know how to walk yet, but haeven does, so it was so cute seeing them go all over the house, following each other, like batman and robin (robin crawls)
They were being quite quiet for a few seconds, so we went to check on them, they were playing in the toilet together, side-by-side. Elwynn was putting a ducky in, while haeven was scouping the water. It was hilarius, needless to say. they are at the same stage, being so interested in the no-no's. She would hit him while he was here, though, but he would bite her, so they're not totally socialized, for sure.

They would also make each other laugh. That was the sweetest sound I've ever heard! And they learned a lot from each other while they were here. I miss my little nephew!


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

There you are mamas!! I couldn't find you in life with a babe! So toddlers we now have.








Scary! LOL My little guy is growing up so fast. He doesn't really talk, though he can say mama and dada. He does use signs though, he knows milkies, all gone, bye, hi, more, thank you, and is learning please. He loves playing pat a cake. He eats a ton, and still nurses lots. He wakes a few times during the night to nurse but lately it has been very frequent. He has his first cold of the winter, and is getting his 4 bottom front tooth, along with 2 molors. Ugh...not fun! He has also started sucking his thumb! It's not all the time, but usually while he is nursing I will look down and there he is sucking his thumb cheek on the boob. I thought it was kind of strange that he would start that now...







: Though he has never been a happy camper when he wanted to nurse, but was full. He is trying his best to run and keep up with big bro&sis, much to their dismay sometimes. LOL
Well, I hear him stirring guess, I should go...
Welcome to all the new mommies!
Hugs, Debi


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

my dd is and always has been a very, very social person. she just isn't really into toys -- would much rather play with people and/or dogs. she's also in daycare 1/2 time.

It has been soooo fun to watch her learn to do things from other kids. I'm a big believer in your kids can learn good things from other people and exposing them in safe settings to other people helps them to grow and learn new ways of thinking and doing things.so i think if you can find a playdate - go with it. It will be fun to get it established now and then watch as the kids grow.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by bakeria_
*I have a question regarding what you all think of playdates for kids our babies age. I am against daycare at this age if you can avoid it and since Faye is with me in the bakery all day I feel it is good for her to have some more quiet solo playtime when we get home. But a lot of people tell me she should be with other kids. Am I being selfish wanting her for myself?
Thanks for being open to new members.*
I don't think you should feel like you HAVE to have her play with other kids. DD occassionally goes to a play group, but she often wants to pat them on the head and poke at them, not play with them. I think she is a bit young to really know how to play with another child her own age. But maybe if she had a lot of exposure she would have to learn how to interact w/ them out of necesity.
In any case, I think you are fine not giving her her quiet solo playtime if that is what she wants. each child is different. she may like quiet time, while others want a lot of interaction.
Maybe you could try a play group out and just see how it goes?


----------



## juliasmum (Feb 7, 2003)

We do a playdate once a month in a group that has 12-24 month olds.

There really isn't a whole lot of playing together that it done, but I think they have a really good time exploring and occasionally coming across once another. It is good to get out and talk with some other adults. This is a good reminder that I need to make time for myself, because some of these mamas are so desperate to talk to another person that they keep up this nervous chatter the entire time and never really say anything.

Other than that, I watch my nephew (18 months) two days a week and Julia is so glad to see him when he gets here. He is so rough and hurts her so much that she is usually ready for him to go shortly after he arrives. After they get up from naps they are best buddies again. They do have a great game of chase and scream that they play together.

It seems like so many children are "over-scheduled" that I really work to keep things as simple as possible around here. I recently toyed with the idea of going to a kindermusik class but after going to the demo (and the instructor saying "My... she is a free spirit, isn't she," in a not so nice kind of way) I decided that we would be better off exploring music for free in our own home. Really I just wanted to do something active that would get us out of the house. I can't wait for spring when we can go to the park again. (Can you tell winter and cold are starting to get to us??)


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Ava loves to play with other babies. She likes to grab thie eye lashes, put her finger up thier nose, chck out thier teeth, and sit on them. I would say other babies are just about her favorite toy









MCImom glad to have you back!! Excessive drooling can be a sign of milk sensitivity. My rfiends kids drooled constantly and when she cut milk out ofher diet it completely dried up. My oldest dd drooled a river too and then had a terribe time with cows milk. SHe hardly drinks mik now and I am proud to report she is drool free!







:

Does anyone know where the link to see "how popular your baby's name is" is. (O know I used tyhose quotations marks wrong but "is is" is just so wrong to me - and look I managed to make it worse) Anywyay, apparently there was an article in the paper about the most popular names of 2003 and every has felt very free to tel my just how popular Ava is. #1!!! can you belive it. I know it is popular but I think #1 must be wrong.


----------



## Vixenmama (Apr 24, 2002)

Hi all! Glad to join you, Zoe was born December 13th, 2002 at home. She's been walking since 11 months and now says bye daddy, zsa-zsa (our cat), kitty-cat, fish, socks, shoes, pants, shirt, ball, keys, pajamas (sounds like "pjma")--she will really try to repeat anything said to her.

Like sascha, she is currently cutting tooth number 9, a molar-type tooth--last few nights she's been waking to nurse several times a night and we just figured out it's because of the teething.

I'm overrun with toys and want to discuss toy management. my dh is afraid she's going to end up adhd because of overstimulation!

best,
victoria


----------



## juliasmum (Feb 7, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by lilyka_
*
Does anyone know where the link to see "how popular your baby's name is" is.*
http://www.socialsecurity.gov/OACT/babynames/

I was just looking at this today. I am determined to have a name not in the top 100 this next time. DH loves the plain jane names and call all my suggestions hippie names.

Not that we are trying. I'm starting to get those baby cravings again though. Am I nuts or is anyone else wanting another one already?

I think after Julia turns 2 we give it a go again.


----------



## Vixenmama (Apr 24, 2002)

I'll say--I'm getting baby cravings, and as for popular names, I thought that at number 64, Zoe would be a safe choice. I did see that it was gaining in popularity (from the SS name site) but I was assured by the name fanatics over at the about.com baby name forum that she wouldn't end up being Zoe K., but let me tell you, I've been in two or three situations already where there were 3 baby Zoe's present.














but what can I do now? change her name?







I don't think so.

The next one will definitely be griselda or qwintana or cleophastus or something I won't run into over and over again....but I worry that Zoe will think I put more thought into the next baby's name than hers. I want any future babies names to go well with Zoe--so far I like Simone, Bebe, and Ivy for girls and Rex and Keller for boys!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Thanks for the link! 2003 isn't on there yet. i searched a lot of places and even checked for the newslpaper article that every one read. Ava 85 for 2002. there is no way it made it to number 1 from that spot. I think it may have been what most starts named thier baby girls. The article was about who what stars, characters and starts children are named influences what the general public names thier children. It only had the first few paragraphs of the article though. i do feel a little better about that.


----------



## nancy926 (Mar 10, 2003)

I used the SS names site when we were pregnant...Sascha has DH's last name which is very common, so we wanted a more unusual first name. I guess "Sasha" is on the list but that looked like too much of a nickname to us. Of course that's how everyone spells it so poor Sascha will spend the rest of her life spelling out her first name....no, there's a C in there...yeah, S A S, C H A...right. LOL.

As for the toy overload - I am right there! We just put 2/3 of DD's toys in the closet. In a few weeks we'll rotate out some of those and put some of her current ones in the closet. And a few are just going to go, um, away....like musical fingerpaint. apologies to anyone who loves this toy, but we can't stand it (grandparent gift) - Sascha's not strong enough to make patterns in the blue jelly stuff, and the music is bothersome....

Sascha is SO into the cat's and dogs' food right now! The cat's food is in the pantry (to keep it from the dogs) and she'll open the pantry door and either try to feed the cat, or dump out the food and put it back in the bowl (and also in the water dish and a bunch of other places). She'll also sign "more" when she really means "I want to play in the cat food" -- it's just a ploy to get you to open the pantry!

But she's so darn cute and the mess cleans up. although we are saying "the kitty's food needs to stay in the dish"...


----------



## Bethkm (Jun 27, 2003)

I am so excited to join this thread. I am SAHM to Tyson born 11/12/02. He's not walking yet but starting to let go as he moves from one piece of furniture to the next. He's always thought long and hard before hitting the next physical milestone.

he nurses fo 99% of his nutrition which I feel great about most of the time.....I just hope he gets interested in food eventually. Right now he is into fruits and grains and that's about it. I feel like I offer him a lot but get so tired of throwing things away. I admit that sometimes I just give him what I know he'll eat.

Toys are taking over our house as well, especially since Christams. I was sorting some to take to the basement and his room but dh kept saying, "oh, sometimes he likes to play with that though, let's leave it out." AAHHH!! I need to move them around when he's not here I guess.

Beth


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by nancy926_
*musical fingerpaint*








:
what is musical fingerpaint?

and names:
we picked Erin because, well, it was the only girl's name we could agree on. My middle name is Emigh, pronounced, Amy. I was too chicken to give my firstborn a tough spell. So everyone thinks we picked Erin as a combination of Kristin and Erik. Nope. We aren't that clever









My name is a simple one to pronounce, Kristin, but tough to spell. And my last name is similar. I personally can't understand how anyone could misspell it. I can't tell you how great it is to call up the doc and make an appointment for my daughter, Erin Coleman. Ahhhhh. If only I had not hyphenated my name when I got married.

Next child....we had a chat about this the other day. Erin has been nicknamed "Little e" (and dh is Big E). So I said the next kiddo should be Little K. But there aren't many K names I LOVE. Ah well. Baby lust. Like I need to even be thinking about names. Dh is not totally on board yet to have a second kiddo.









Edited to add









and to say that WRT toys. I have several baskets that rotate around. I rotate toys about every 7 days or when I feel like it. I never told dh what I was doing. DD spends about 90% of her time playing in the kitchen or in the Living room. So putting toys back in a basket in her room is effectively sequestering them. Just this weekend did dh find out what I was doing (he asked why I was taking about 1/2 of the toys out of the toybox)


----------



## nancy926 (Mar 10, 2003)

You're wondering why anyone thought fingerpainting had to be musical, aren't you....so do I!

Musical Fingerpaint

Welcome Bethkm and Tyson! Sascha likes to play with most of her toys too....sometimes. If you put it away for a few weeks, though, they forget about it and then when it comes out again it's a lot more interesting! That's mostly why we rotate toys (that, and the messes are smaller).

Looking back we probably should have sucked it up and named her Sasha....Oh, to not have to spell a name over the phone! (My last name is complicated and i always spell it.) But now she's a Sascha, so there's no going back...if we have #2, maybe I'll advocate for a name that's easier to spell....


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

so it's kind of a magna doodle that makes music only you use your hands and not a magnet to make the pretty picture?


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

okay, i agree - blech to the musical fingerpaint. i hated that thing when we had it - it doesn't really make anything, the stamps don't work and that music is beyond annoying - stay far away mamas!

sandra - you are so probably right b/c the few times mil has given her cows milk, she has not reacted well. i don't know that i can elminate dairy though b/c her favorite foods are cheese, mac n cheese, annie's cheese crackers, cream cheese on a bagel and oh! did i mention cheese? guess i'm gonna have to live w/the







b/c it's only the milk that really seems to disagree with her.

so, she's got herpes though! poor little girl. my oldest broke out in fever blisters/cold sores big time just after new years and now the other two have it. poor isabel, she just grabs her tongue and mouth and cries







and my 3yo just came down w/it and is so listless which is NOT like her at all. i feel so bad. mike is really prone to it, but i've not had problems w/it. so, we're on the l-lysine/homeopathic path, but it's still gotta run it's course. blech. it seems like my kids have all been sick a lot more than usual this season.







can't figure it out.

well, off to surf the other forums.







to you mamas and babes!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

That sucks! Poor babies. Madeline initial outbreak was awful, they were all around her mouth on her lips and tounge andon the back of her throat. She couldn't swallow and had trouble breathing. I remember her being really misreable.

And hey, those annies bunnies are tasty huh? My kids call them "chatter bunnies" how cute is that


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Annie's bunnies...









I am so glad to find this thread - I recognize so many of the themes mentioned here... :LOL Cole was born last Oct. 30.

So, who else has a climber?? Cole will climb *anything*. The kid has no fear.







<----- (me)

He is a whirlwind of activity lately. When we go to the park, or the store, or anywhere for that matter - he is roaming all over, me following behind, acting as bodyguard/protector of property. I try to carry him (so I don't have to chase him) and he struggles and complains until I put him down. When we are at home, however, I can't go into the other room without him running after me, shrieking and holding his arms up.







: I don't know what it is about me doing the dishes that makes him feel like he can't live without my undivided attention for one more second! -Unless he's deconstructing my pots&pans cabinet, of course. Or eating cat food.

This is such a cute, exasperating age.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

WELL, I am so happy to have the server back up! I missed you guys!!!

Zach said his first phrase the other day. He was pushing a little car and he waved at it and said "Bye bye Dada". It was so cute!

He gave me a kiss, too. I came back from working out at Curves and picked DS up just as DH bent down to give me a kiss. DS looked up at me and gave me an open-mouthed kiss! Then he looked over at DH and gave him a kiss, too... Melts my heart!!!

Speak of the lil devil, he's awake!


----------



## juliasmum (Feb 7, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by famousmockngbrd_
*
So, who else has a climber?? Cole will climb *anything*. The kid has no fear.







<----- (me)
*
Julia will climb anything that doesn't move (guess that isn't entirely true- she will use the dogs as a step stool sometimes)

Sometimes I think she should wear a helmet.

I try not to freak out too much. I was a major climber.

Most of the furniture is strapped to the wall


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Ahhh...Sam has just started climing too!! I walked into the living room to see him standing on his little "bike" he got for x-mas. Oye!! Scared teh daylights outa me! I LOVE open mouthed kisses(from babies, lol) my ds tries to make the kissing sounds too(kinda hard to do with your mouth open). I am glad the server is up too!! I missed this place and mamas soo much!

Oh, we have a playgroup we go to sometimes too. I don't think it's necessary, but I love to go. I need that extra adult interaction sometimes!


----------



## Liliana (Jan 13, 2004)

My daughter was born 11-10-02. She climbs a lot too. We're getting used to it. She started walking holding furniture, then climbing onto it, before she crawled. So we've been dealing with climbing for about 6 months. Only one real injury (broken arm







). We got paranoid for a while and hovered constantly, but the only rule change is No more standing on chairs. (she sort of gets it).

Now that she walks she wants to be outside hiking anyway, so the climbing is just for specific goals (ie get a banana off table)

She's asleep at the nipple right now. Does anyone's kid sleep without nursing yet?


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

Mommas!

I need your help. My dd has broken out in a horrible rash all over her back and front. Now it is starting to happen on her arms and legs. I took her to the DR last week b/c she had conjuctivitis (this poor baby) and the rash was just starting on the back. She looked at it and thought it was exzcema caused by the cold dry weather. Well this weekend it got so bad that I called her regular dr at home. He is so great that way. He suggested I take her to an ER to be seen which we did today. They had no real answers but did prescribe an antihystamine stronger then Benmdryl which was doing nothing. We have been giving her oatmeal baths and coating her with oil after. This has caused a little improvement.

She only started eating solids about 2 months ago and we have just been giving her whatever she will eat. The ER doc said it didn't seem like a food allergy though.

Any suggestions for other treatments?

Thanks

Amy


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

abrabger-- sorry to hear about your dd. mine has always has a very sensitive system. had eczema after birth and again about 1 month ago. i found that too much citrus and soy products are causes for her, but everyone is different. i think that often food can be the culprit, combined with weather, and/or other sensitivies, like polyester causing irritation.

when dd was breaking out, i made sure she was wearing 100% cotton. i only bathed her once a week, and put olive oil on her skin immediately after the bath. i put a home made salve on her skin, but i can't remember the ingrediants. if you do a search here you will find some great threads that speak to this topic, and i'm sure people will list good products to use.

you could also try giving her chamomille to relax her so that she doesn't itch as bad.

hth and good luck.







s

DD update--- she is walking!!!! nothing major- a few steps here and there, but she is advancing quickly. lucky for me she is pretty conservative, so she is easing into it all slowly.








she is also starting to eat more solids lately, and more quantity. but still bf's just as much.









have to go... hope all is well for all of you!


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

i missed ya'll.

we are freezing our bums off here. last night erin woke up ~2am, I went to go get her and she was a little popscicle. So into bed with mom and dad. But again....all she wanted to do was play. urgh. that's part of why we kicked her out to begin with!

on the skin rash....definitely think about foods....citrus comes to mind. or maybe did you switch one of the soaps you use? Dd is allergic to penicillin which manifested as a rash. She's also allergic to most diaper wipes, sensistive to some baby soaps and overall a delicate little lady. Ditto the idea on olive oil. Works great and you probably already own it so you don't have to buy anything new to try.


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by kerc_
*....all she wanted to do was play. urgh. that's part of why we kicked her out to begin with!*
Yup. The last time we brought Cole into bed with us (about 3 weeks ago) he had a great time climbing all over us and burrowing under the blankets. You could tell by the shrieks of glee.







: The last straw was when he sat on DH's head and started bouncing up and down and making "horsey" noises.







:LOL

But, lucky lucky lucky us - Cole's sleeping habits have improved tremendously over the last 2 weeks or so. He has slept through the night mostly, except for a few short awakenings, and lately has even been going to sleep on his on!







He literally just started doing it, by himself. I usually rock him to sleep, and he all of a sudden just wasn't going to sleep in my arms - he would look relaxed and sleepy, he just wouldn't close his eyes. So one day a few weeks ago I put him in his crib while he was still awake, and he rolled over and went to sleep, and he's been doing it like that ever since. It's really amazing. I'm pretty happy about it! Now I only have to rock him for a song or two, put him in his crib and let him drift off to sleep. I used to have to rock him for 45 minutes sometimes. And he is getting *heavy*.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi Mamas!!

abranger, definetley consider a food allergy. My younger sister has many intense food allergies. One of the things my mom has told me is that a rash that begins on the trunk of the body is often times a sign of food allergy. There are many common food allergies, stuff that most people would not even consider - dairy, wheat, citrus, eggs, soy, cinnamon, celery, nuts, barley, and many more. Those are just the ones I can think of off the top of my head. Also, the problem food can stay in the system for up to four days after your baby last ate it, so you might not see an immediate change after eliminating something. HTH, and please keep us posted.

We have a climber here, as i mentioned before. It's not too bad yet, but she's getting stronger and braver by the day!! DD is full of energy these days and *so* spirited!! Some days it seems like a constant battle, and then I have to remind myself to slow down and really focus on saying yes and being positive with her. She is into everything and is everywhere, shes not just walking but actually running now.... It's hard to remember that she is *just* thirteen months sometimes..... Even my mom has recently been commenting on how independent and determined she is. But life is good, she is healthy and strong and we are grateful for that. She is fascinated with animals right now so we are off to the zoo at every chance and also feeding the birds again, which she loves.

She is sleeping much better the last few weeks, only waking about three times a night now, but she has never fallen asleep without nursing........... That is something I was really concerned about a few weeks ago. When she was still waking 5+ times a night. DH calmed me and basically said "it won't always be this way, just relax" I don't know why but I always doubt myself when I think something like that. Hearing him say it though made me feel *so" much better. Of course her now sleeping so much better really helps too!! She's NEVER been a good sleeper, and seems to require so much less sleep than others her age so this has long been an issue in my mind........


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Here is the website my mom refers people to, maybe you could get more info abranger (or anyone who has questions etc.)

www.foodallergy.org


----------



## village idiot (Feb 19, 2003)

Also you might want to look at what you are or have been eating lately. My dd was very sensitive to the dairy in my diet when she was younger


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

Wow, I didn't know how much I'd miss being able to visit MDC...

While the server was being changed, Ava started walking, sometimes running, is suddenly using many more signs, and is getting 4 molars (2 have broken through, 2 just below her gums). Along with all of this excitement, she's gone from more or less sleeping through the night to waking up every few hours, wanting to walk across our bed or have a chat. Even when she's sleeping, her body is restless, arms and legs flung out every which way. Fortunately, she's settled easily so far with a few soft "Shhhhh, shhhh" coos from us.

She's been falling asleep in DH's arms for quite a while now. During the day, I nurse her to sleep for naps, but at night, she loves to be rocked to sleep while DH sings to her. Tiring for DH, but the peaceful sleeping baby is worth it. I miss nursing her to sleep, but I'm glad that she & her daddy are building a strong connection. Plus, there's plenty of nursing at night to balance it out...

I'm thankful for all of the rash info, too - Ava's trunk was covered with tiny red dots tonight when we got into the bathtub. Looks like a food allergy to me - Either orange (DH gave her some diluted OJ today while I was at work), or tomatoes (she had a spaghetti noodle with a bit of sauce). I greased her up with some Weleda Baby Creme, but I'll try olive oil in the am.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Ava always has some sort of rash on her trunck. I know she is sensitive to carrots but loves them. Since the rash doesn't bother her I figure I don't need to worry. She also gets an awful rash when we go swimming. COuld be the chlorine, could be the little boat she sits in, the water in the showeres, or the cleaner I hope the use on the floors or the saop in our bag. Again she doesn't complain. My guess is the chlorine but there is nothing I can do about that and she loves to swim. Definitley watch for a food allergy. Also, have you changed, soap, deoderant, detergant, tub cleaner, shampoo, air freshners, diaper cream, dispoable diapers or anything like that? have you started eating something different? Has she? keep a food log or beter yet eliminate as much as you can until the rash goes away and then be more gradual and specific about what she is eating. Did you put new clothes on her without first washing them? there may have been something there that triggered it and then it fed on itself (kinda like whenyou are crabby something you could normally tolerate seems to irritate more, ya know)Has she had a bacterial or viral infection, these can cause rashes. has she taken any medicine, pharmalogical, herbal or homeopatic? Have you? You said you took her to the Dr. right before this started. COuld she have picked up something there? Have they cultured it?

good luck finding out what it is or just plain clearing it up. I suppose it could be caused by teething or even the stress. I got hives from head to toe one just because of stress. But then an antihystamine helped with that.


----------



## nancy926 (Mar 10, 2003)

Hi all - welcome back!

re: rashes -- they can be the result of a virus, too. If they are, they usually go away in 2-3 days. Sascha also had roseola awhile back, which gave her a rash on her front, back, and legs.

S. is getting all 4 of her first molars too - but her canine teeth aren't in yet. The tooth-cutting has made for some fun nights...2 nights ago she only woke up 2x (12:45 and 4) - but I was up from 12:45 to 3:30 b/c i couldn't sleep! Urgh.

If we would only get with it enough to learn more signs, I'm sure she'd pick them up....we are just lame about it. She uses our homemade "help" sign all the time now ... I'm not sure what we did without it! She did pick up a few words - she says "moo" for cow and "hahaha" for sheep (her version of "baaaa", I guess). All other animals are usually "dog".

S. falls asleep either by nursing or being walked by Daddy....she is then put in our bed. We tried the crib thing but she would wake up after only about an hour and her room is freezing cold and she won't keep covers on her. So...for now she's still in our bed and still night nursing.

Are any of you still using slings/carriers? Our Maya just kills my shoulder now. I got an Ultimate Baby carrier on ebay but it hasn't come yet...I"m hoping that will help since it uses both shoulders. S. is 23 lbs or so...but that's plenty!


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

I'm still using my New Native carrier and my Mei Tai carrier from Toot Sweet. The New Native is starting to hurt my shoulder, but the mei tai carrier is very comfy. It took me a while to figure out how to get Ava into it without help, but now I love it - Having Ava's 20-or-so pounds distributed between both shoulders and my hips makes all the difference!


----------



## juliasmum (Feb 7, 2003)

We use our Ergo and it is very comfortable. I still haven't gotten to the point where I can get it on by myself without a struggle.

I'll use the sling if I'm just wandering around picking up and she wants to be held.

Most of the time she wants to be down running or riding in the stroller, shopping cart or wagon. It makes me so sad to not have the constant contact with her anymore. She does like to read so she will come and sit in my lap with books and she will snuggle if she is sleepy or not feeling well. But other than that she is running around like a mad woman. She just seems so little still.

Guess I should be thankful. I know she has to be pushing 25-26 pounds at this point. She has a dr appointment at the beginning of February, so we will find out then.


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

I took her to her regular doctor today and he is 99% sure it is a viral infection not an allergic reaction. He said her conjuctivitis and runny nose and rash are all related. He also discovered 2 slight ear infections. This poor baby. He prescribed a 2% hyrdocortisone ointment for her rash and offered some homepathic suggestions for her ears. I opted for the antibiotics which is so not my style. I really just want to get this baby better fast.

Thanks for all of your suggestions! I am still holding back on the yogurt and tomatoes until the rash is totally gone.

Amy


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Delurking. Still not really ready for the 'toddler forum.'

We're still using our Maya and OTSBH and I sling-nurse ds to sleep for naps and nights in the maya everytime. He's coming up on 28 lbs so my bones are thanking me. I'm waiting on a KozyCarrier.

We've found a wonderful ped. Totally AP friendly encourages all her moms to bf for at least 2 years. And she's got a homeopathy degree also. She gave ds a remedy for his teeth grinding which these days is ongoing and loud. We can hear it clear across the room









Casina, XmasEve where are you mamas?


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Isabel is doing well - all 3 girls are finally better. Let's hope it lasts this time







She is starting to talk a bit more:
"these" while pointing to what she wants
"bye"
"yeah"
"nononononono"









She also







s to wear shoes. She is always going in the shoe drawer by our front door and pulling them out and bringing them to me. It's so cute and trying to put on clothes. She's got 7 official teeth and 4 more coming in.

I just started gymboree today w/4 of my girlfriends - it was so fun! Anyone from here (besides you Amy!) near/in Michigan and coming to the Cloth Diaper party? I'd







to meet and greet ya!

TTFN


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Hello everyone! I have been such a loser to not come here i nso long. But Look http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/...7103&members=1 I have pictures of my girls! Really old pictures but none the less. Envision Ava with longer hair and less rolls and there ya go :LOL I will get some updated ones on soon.

She was 7 or 8 months old there. It had to be July or Agust. Probably August.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

lilyka, very sweet pic of your kiddos. it's great to see them after having shared all our stories this past year. you inspired me to try and post some pics of mi familia but after having spent some time trying I still can't seem to figure it out







.








mamas


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

solsticemama-
just go to www.snapfish.com and sign up for a free account and upload some pix. it is so easy. i was leary b/c i didn't want to get spammed, but i haven't noticed that being enrolled has made that happen. (mostly my own sis is the one that spams me anyhow







: )

i do all my photos through there now. i'm embarrassed by how old my webpage is. it's just hard to find the time to fix it, kwim?

well, gotta go get some stuff done while isabel is alseep and maria is at school...


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

Speaking of snapfish, here's a link to some not-too-old photos of Ava...http://www.snapfish.com/share/p=8622...041/l=22907522








My Ava is also saying "no-no-no-no-no" and shaking her head whenever I'm up to something she doesn't care for. This delights my mother, who is happy to see that what goes around really does come around :LOL

lilyka - Wow - Your Ava has the most incredible eyes!


----------



## juliasmum (Feb 7, 2003)

I uploaded some pics to snapfish as well. That was really easy









Here is the link

http://www.snapfish.com/share/p=6562...096/l=22923241

Julia has made up her own sign for stinky- she wrinkles up her nose and waves her hand in front of her face. So far she has told both her dad and her grandpa that they are stinky


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Your babies are so cute!!

And thanks, all of my girls have great eyes. They are not sually so wide though :LOL SHe was being goofy when we took that picture. I am nagging my dh to send me some more recent ones. I odn't know why he bothers taking pictures with that blasted didgital camera if he never intends for them to be developed.







AT least put them on a disk for me already.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

teeth grinding...what's the remedy? dcp's kiddo is doing that, waking mom and kiddo up.

erin is doing great. I'll say "erin go get in your chair." (holding her dinner on a plate) and she'll run over to the highchair and do her best to climb in. very fun for us!

we are trying to stay warm....bitter, bitter cold here these days. Erin refuses to sleep with any blankets on - when she sleeps with us she kicks off our blankets. So...we put her in a pair of cotton pjs and then a fleece sleeper and crank up the heat. I am sure our heat bill will be crazy, but I can't have my baby freezing!


----------



## Island Mommy (Mar 26, 2003)

Can I join in...please?!! My dd is turning 1 today so she'll be the youngest but we've tried to keep a January 2003 thread going and it just doesn't seem to be working.

She's not too far behind your babes in some respects. She started walking on Jan 1st (easy to remember!) and never crawls anymore. She's short and squat so I think the low centre of gravity helps. I think she weighs around 25 lbs but we haven't had her weighed lately and we don't own a scale...next week we're going to the doc for a well baby visit so I'll get it done then.

8 teeth have been in for a couple of months. I think she's working on the molars but who knows. She won't let me get anywhere near to looking in her mouth.

She used to eat solids but is getting more and more picky. Yesterday she ate rice cakes and tahini...today for breakfast it was toast dipped in yogurt. I make all these great recipes from Cathe's cookbook and she is not interested in any of them







Oh well, dh and I enjoy them.

No words other than hi and Dada and she's been saying those for months. Also no signs, although her parents are not very good at remembering to show her. We did EC with her until she was 8 months old but since then she has just refused. Screams and kicks if we put her near the potty. Sigh. Oh well, at least we had a good 6 months of no poopy diapers.

She's napping now (great napper...not so good at night but we're working on it) and DH has gone to town but this afternoon we're taking her to see some lambs and chickens at our friend's farm for her birthday. She is enthralled with their pictures and loves going to visit. DH made her 2 toyboxes for her birthday and we also gave her a book, hit-a-ball, a nobbie ball and a wooden bead lacing kit. She really seems to like her helium balloon the best though, particularly when the cat bats at the little bell that's holding it down.

Family party is on the weekend and on Tuesday the moms and babes are coming over to celebrate. The babes are only 3 months, 5 months and 7 months old though so no party celebrations will be necessary...thank god. I'm not ready for all that birthday party stuff yet. I spent last night watching the video of her first 6 months and today I'll watch the rest.

Rambling now....sorry for the long post. Hope you don't mind me joining in.


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

Welcome IslandMommy








and Happy Birthday to you and your Annelise!









My DD would love, love, love a visit to a farm. She's suddenly very interested in animals other than our cat & dogs - Yesterday, she tried to follow the crows & seagulls we saw during our morning walk around the block, and was very frustrated that she couldn't fly away with them.

We're also tinkering with our nighttime pajama/blanket combo. Ava would like to sleep with nothing but her diaper & wool soaker on, but it's too cold for that these days - Especially now that she likes to crawl to the head of the bed, out from under the blankets, to sleep in the chilly air between DH & myself. We had to replace our furnace last week. During its annual tune-up, the technician found a crack in the heat exchanger, so he had to disconnect it - NO heat at all for 3 days, when the new one was finally installed. BRRRRRR! It was so cold, Ava actually started cuddling up with me again, nestled down under the blankets. Now that we've got heat again, she's back to no blankets, but I'm worried a bit less about it - It seems that she will get back under the blankets if she gets truly chilled. So, we're sticking with one pair of cotton pj's over her diaper & soaker.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Hi to all the new mamas!

Is my DS the only one who isn't walking yet??? It seems like it'll be awhile still... He doesn't take any independent steps, even though he's almost 14 months, although he holds on with just one hand.

He is obsessed with lights! Everytime he sits in the rocking chair with his daddy, he points to the lamp and says something that sounds like "that". We try to get him to say light, but he can't quite get it yet.

He L O V E S The Wiggles! He loves trying to do the actions with the songs (especially the "Romp-Omp-A-Chomp" one), and sometimes he gets so excited he'll just start clapping because he can't keep up. It's so cute! I want to get some Wiggles CD's to play in the car- when he's screaming and crying while I'm driving and I start singing a Wiggles song, he'll usually stop and listen! It's sad that I know every Wiggles song known to man, but the kids absolutely love them, so I have to also. They teach good values, and they encourage music and dancing so I feel OK letting them watch the show. It's better than Barney, another character they love to watch sing and dance!

I loved looking at all the pictures! Everyone's babes are adorable! And it was good to see some mama pictures, too- it helps put faces with names! I'll get to putting new pics up soon... I had a nasty computer virus and had to re-format my hard drive, which wiped out all my pictures and settings.








Have a nice day, everyone!


----------



## Island Mommy (Mar 26, 2003)

Who are the Wiggles?

Anyone else have an orangutan nurser? DD wants to crawl away with the nipple in her mouth. Last night she was nursing and she managed to move from a regular side lying position to facing head down with her feet on my head...all without letting go of the nipple! I had to laugh, although sometimes it just drives me crazy!!


----------



## katmainomad (Aug 21, 2003)

ok, i'm jumpin ship from babes to toddlers too! oceano (definately an orangutan nurser







) has been toddlin' across the living room for a week now (not straight). he'll be one this week and i find it amazing that he's been here that long. ok, he's trying to help me type, so we'll check back later, but we did get one new picture up if you click below (really, he's a boy!)


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

The Wiggles are some goofy Australian singers/ dancers with a kid's show on Disney.

Oceano is soooooo cute! You were lucky to have one of those big beautiful pregnant bellies- free of stretch marks! Very nice pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

Jackson doesn't walk yet either. I thought I was the only one! My kids always walk late, though.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Oceano has more hair than my dd!! When oh When will she get hair?? I don't have any pics to put up here (I'm just not that computer savvy) so you'll have to take my word on it. I thought my dd had hair, but it's nothing compared to the beautiful full head that Oceano has....

Anyways, hi everybody!! And welcome to all the new mamas. My dd is big into animals too. i really wish we had a farm around here that we could visit, but we'll settle for the city zoo. She loves the zoo, and also any other animal, cat, dog, fish, birds and squirrels eating on our porch, etc.

She is definetley having orangutan tendencies lately too. Maybe she's picking it up from all the monkeys at the zoo??









Gotta go for now. Her new obsession is the keyboard which makes it hard to post very often, but I'll be keeping up with the reading at least.


----------



## Island Mommy (Mar 26, 2003)

Just noticed that dd has cradle cap...at 1! She never had it when she was a newborn. She has a moderate amount of hair which we've only washed with shampoo a couple of times in her life. We just wet it every night in the bath.

Suggestions for how to clear it up? Should we start using shampoo?


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

I remember hearing olive oil before. My kids never really had cradle cap, though, so I don't know. Doesn't Weleda have a cradle cap salve?


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

or cradle crap as my dh dubbed it :LOL

I found the best thing was a loofa or those bath scrubber type things and just really rub every day to get the dry skin off. Winter is a big time dry skin time. My second two dds have eczema and it always gets worse in the winter.

You could try shampoo, but probably most effective would be you gently using your nails when you are rubbing the shampoo in and a little bit of Eucerin or the like has always been the best at clearing up that kind of dry skin for us.

So, Isabel is nursing less and less. I hate to say it, but I wouldn't be surprised if she weans herself in the coming months.









I must have a







if I'm to get through this w/out









No fair! First a toddler, then a non-nurser! Next thing you know she'll be out on a date w/her ears pierced and a couple of tattoos!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/...103&members=1.

Here is a more recent picture of Ava without the googely eyes :LOL

Oceano is sooooo beautiful. Wow what great hair he has. I love the name too. Ocean was at the top of my list two kids n a row and dh vetoed it both times.

Well the link doesn't workj the way I wanted it to, but the most recent is the second from the bottom. The second from the top was taken 10/7 and that is pretty much what she looks like now except with a little more hair.


----------



## Marysmama (Jul 6, 2003)

My dd had cradle cap around 5 mos of age. I asked my ped, he said a small dab of Head N' Shoulders should do the trick. Mix it in with some baby shampoo and rub it the head and gently rub it in. Let it sit for a bit, then rinse.

After rinsing, you can gently use one of those plastic fine toothed combs to comb out the flakes. You may have to repeat the procedure later in the week to get everything. I didn't have to, it all went away the first time.

I was worried about the harshness, but I tell you, we have not had another bout of cradle cap since. And it only took a few minutes.

BTW, my dd has sensitive skin and the small amount of Head N' Shoulders didn't seem to bother her at all.

If you do decide to try this, be very careful to not get it in her eyes. YIKES!


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

Hello
I am not new to MDC, but I am new to this thread. For the longest time I kept looking in the Life w/ a Babe forum until I realized my youngest dd is a toddler now! Still my babylove, though







! Scarlett has been walking since right before her birthday (11/19), much earlier than her sis. At 10 months she started cutting down on BF and decided she was going to eat big people food! Even though she has only 4 little tooth buds she eats just about anything. We only nurse 3 times/day and sometimes she skips the afternoon session. She says mama, dog, ball, ahh (when she wants on my bed), and a few other little words. Sometimes I miss my little snuggle bug, but it is fun to watch the girls interact more with each other as Scarlett gets older. Right now I feel very satisfied with two babes and don't plan on having more. However, you never know what the future holds!

A note on cradle cap...Scarlett has tons of hair, not real long, but thick. For the longest time I didn't notice the cradle cap. When I wash her hair I try to use my fingernails to gently rub her scalp, and then after bath I comb her hair for as long as she will allow. This seems to get some off. Really I am hoping it will eventually take care of itself!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

lilyka--loved the pics of you and your family. There is so much joy in them. The one of you and Ava just after you gave birth is lovely, you look radiant considering you just pushed a baby into the world. Thanks so much for sharing. I'm still working on getting some of ours up.

Island Mommy--there's a calendulated oil by Weleda that is good for cradle cap. Warm it a bit, massage it in, leave it overnight. In the a.m use a baby toothbrush to comb out the skin and then wash. The calendula is good for skin irritations.

We are having a challenging time. Ds is still nursing 7-10 times a night. This past week he's been up every 40-60 mins. Sleeping so lightly that I can't roll over or he wakes up and we go thru the whole latch on, nurse all over again. Last night I was dreading going to bed tho it turned out to be a better night--only 7 times







I'm now seriously considering nightweaning.

Anyway I'm exhausted alot of the time and I'm wondering what other babes are like. Ds still wants to be held most of the time. Particularly first thing in the a.m. We get up, I change his diaper and then we settle in the living room/kitchen. Dh is making his breakfast and most of the time I seek out the rocker wanting a bit of space. As soon as ds sees me sitting down he crawls over and starts crying to be picked up or else to nurse. If I don't most of the time (but not all) it escalates into full-on crying. The only way I can have a cup of tea is to leave the room while dh is with ds. This just doesn't seem right. I'm starting to worry that by having always responded so quickly to his needs as I've done that I've set up a situation that I'll regret as ds gets older. Please tell me this isn't so because I'm really doubting my 'attached' approach right now









He's started to stand on his own for several seconds and I'm thinking this might be why he's so clingy lately and wanting to nurse all the time. Any of you more experienced moms have any advice, insight?


----------



## katmainomad (Aug 21, 2003)

solsticemama, oceano is very much like that, only i can't even leave the room without him crying. i can count the number of cups of tea i haven't had to drink lukewarm since his birth on my one hand








the nightwaking (every hour or 2 in our case) has never really bothered me. we wake up just enough for latch on, which doesn't really disturb me, and he sleeps 12 hours at night and between 1-3 in a nap so i have plenty of opportunity to get my sleep too. even with the disturbances i have never felt sleep deprived. i understand that others may not have such an easy time, and don't know what to reccomend if volume of sleep can't make up for quality to one.
i think it is important to keep in mind that according to most sources, separation anxiety peaks between 1 and 2 years of age and only dwindles as baby passes 3. and yes, our ap style will supposedly make baby more clingy in these times, but i believe that in the end (and a recent mothering article stated 4 full years of reliable mama being always available is the best) our children will be the most self confident, happy, etc etc kids and adults they can be.
so take 3 deep breaths, pick up and cuddle your baby, and realize that before you know it they will be off in the world without you and only in the present moment can you give them the love they need to live in it. (this advice is mostly to myself) our little ones are still so young and full of needs!
peace and love.


----------



## Island Mommy (Mar 26, 2003)

Well solsticemama, dd slept much like your ds up until just after Christmas, when dh and I tried to nightwean. We did days 1 - 4 of Jay Gordon's plan then went back to nursing, but even though we didn't complete the whole thing we've seen a definite change in dd's sleeping pattern. Last night after her bath I took her in the bedroom, nursed her, read through Goodnight Moon once, then lay down with her and within 10 minutes she was asleep. No nursing!! No crying!! A month ago I would not have believed this possible. She slept from 9 p.m. until 12:30 a.m. before her first wake-up. Again, this is absolutely amazing.

We haven't got to where we are without crying though. There were nights when she definitely was not happy. We never once left her alone though and always tried to comfort her. I just had to make a change so for us it was the best thing. One of the most positive outcomes for me is that I now realize that things can change and that dd will be OK. So for now I'm not pushing through with the full nightweaning because I believe that if I feel I have to do it in the future it will not be too hard.

During the night I now always give dd the chance to go back to sleep on her own. Before, I would nurse at the first cry. Now I give her a minute or two and gauge whether she is getting more upset or winding down. Often she will cry for less than 30 seconds, flop around a bit and then go back to sleep. If she doesn't, I nurse her. We cosleep but dd now sleeps on a futon pushed up right beside our mattress. Towards the morning when I'm really groggy I bring her into bed with me.

So we've gone from 8 - 10 nightwakings or more to an average of 4 or 5. That makes a huge improvement to how I feel in the morning! And last night dd slept from 9 p.m. to 9 a.m.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Re: cradle cap- my advice is similar to solsticemama's- we use baby oil and a fine toothed comb and it works beautifully. Julianna had a hard time with cradle cap and this always did the trick!

Sosticemama, I just experienced these feelings of self-doubt last week! Zachary and I went to Mexico with my mom for a week, and I felt like she was judging my parenting choices with every little thing I did. She herself breastfed my brother 'till he was 3, and I nursed until I was 2, but she's telling me I should work on getting Zach a little less attached to the boob (at 14 months!). She thinks he's spoiled, that he's held too much, that I should let him CIO to get him sleep in his own bed, etc., etc. OTOH, she tells me that he's lucky he has a SAHM, and that soon he will want his independence and I'll be sad he's grown up. So, I don't know... I think it must be a developmental stage your baby is going through. He feels he needs his mama a lot right now, and he knows you will be there for him. He's smart! And he has a good mama! Work on giving him some solo playtime, and getting some extra time out of the house for yourself. It'll be good for both of you. Some nights Zachary wakes up more than others, but I found that if I don't check the clock or keep track of when he wakes up, it really helps!







and hugs, solsticemama! You're doing an awesome job







...


----------



## Bethkm (Jun 27, 2003)

The last 3 or 4 nights have been bad with the nightwaking for us too. I have a feeling it has to do with separation anxiety related to walking but I'm not sure. Often when he first comes to our bed (after 1-3 hours in his crib) I just snuggle him and don't nurse unless he doesn't settle.

The last several nights though it's been every 45 min to 2 hours and it sometimes takes nursing for awhile longer than usual to get him settled. This is jsut not like him. BUT, he's gone through these phases before and always eventually settled back into his waking 2-4 times a night and everyone getting more sleep.

We are also transitionign from one nap to two so maybe htat is a factor. It seems some days that one nap isn't enough and two is too many. This seems to be settling down to just one nap though which will maybe impact his nighttime sleep. Who knows.

I find myself really enjoying this age. Tyson is 14.5 months and seems to be developing a sense of humor and really piling on the hugs and kisses. He want so to interact with lots of people in his familiar surroundings like church and friend's houses. He tries to get people's attention by looking right in thier faces. So cute!


----------



## juliasmum (Feb 7, 2003)

Once we went down to one nap a day she started waking much less at night

During the holidays when everything was crazy she began taking two naps again and after a few days of that started waking at night for 1-2 hours of play







so I got her back on the one nap a day routine and things have been much better since.

Now the usual is to wake once or twice (some nights 3 or 4 times) and nurse back to sleep.

What do you all do about climbing? Everyone around me thinks it is terrible that I let Julia climb on stuff (chairs, toys, etc)
She loves to climb and I think I would drive both of us crazy if I tried to keep her from climbing. Of course, if it is something dangerous I will keep her off (I don't allow her to climb into the dryer or dishwasher, which she would love to do) but I don't see anything wrong with letting her climb onto a chair. She is so proud of this skill.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Ds is asleep in the sling right now so I may have to sign off mid-sentence if he wakes. KAH thanks so much for the support







. Yes, my mom too is giving me some mixed messages. She was here for a month over the holidays and really supports the way I'm mothering ds OTOH she sees how sleep deprived I am and how much attention ds needs and like your mom feels he should be able to play on his own more, not need to nurse constantly and get to sleep by himself. Since ds is my first and I'm basically winging it there's part of me that wonders if she's right which starts me doubting myself. But CIO isn't an option I'm willing to consider so there you have it







.

Island Mommy it's good to hear you've had some partial success with the Jay Gordon plan--that's the approach we're thinking of taking. I read all about your travails in the Nighparenting forum. Glad to hear it can be done and that you're getting some decent sleep. I may PM with some ?s if that's ok.

Oceano is beautiful!

I'm really curious about the transition from 2 naps to 1 nap a day and it's effect on sleep at night. How many of your babes are down to 1 nap a day and what are nights like for those down to 1 nap a day? Ds still seems to need his 2 naps a day. At least I figure he still needs them since he's still taking 2 naps a day.The morning nap is usually around 30 mins. but occasionally goes for up to an hour. If he has a shortish morning nap his afternoon nap is about 2-2.5 hrs. Not 2 hrs. straight, mind you, he still needs to be nursed back to sleep a few times within that time period.

I have become a human :binky


----------



## Island Mommy (Mar 26, 2003)

Solsticemama, by all means PM me with questions. I was thinking of your other point about AP and what effect it actually has on our kids.

First thing, I think that AP is as much for the parents as it is for the kids. I mean, I really couldn't imagine parenting my dd any other way. The AP books justify and validate my choices when so many other adults don't.

Second, I believe that each child has their own personality and they're going to be who they're going to be regardless of how we parent them, to some extent. I say that because right now dd is a dream child during the day. She's rarely clingy, she plays independently alot (although she doesn't really often get the chance because dh and I are both at home all day and we love playing with her







) and we rarely have fussy times during the day. And I bet you are parenting your ds pretty much the same way I'm parenting dd.

However, when dd was a newborn she cried ALL THE TIME. I mean, we never had that "quiet, alert time" in the sling that all the AP books talk about. She was either crying or asleep. I used to get so frustrated when I'd read the AP books and they'd say how contented my little one would be. I think some of these books should be rewritten to focus more on the long-term benefits of AP, not the immediate results which can be very different for every child.

I figure that as parents we will have easier periods and harder periods throughout our dc's lives. I had a hard time with a newborn, now I'm having it easier, but who knows what's in store for us when she's 2 or when she's a teenager!


----------



## Liliana (Jan 13, 2004)

I agree that every child is different in temperament, but I also believe that responding to clingyness by being there helps them get over it. There was a time when I spent all day holding Gloria every day. Friends told us I just had to let her cry to get used to being not held, but I always picked her up if she cried. And one day she was willing to sit and play alone for a bit. Now she has her clingy times, but she also wanders off and gets in trouble. This morning I found her helping herself to stale crackers that we had forgotten in the back of the cabinet.

She doesn't always scream as soon as she wakes up anymore. Now she will play a little while (in the crib) or come find us (if she's in our bed alone.)

I waited too long between times reading this thread and I've lost track of which things I wanted to respond to.

We EC. Someone mentioned having to give up. Do you still keep the potty around so baby can decide to try again later?

About slings: we have 2. One is homemade, just a big piece of fabric. The other is padded adjustable. She's asleep in that right now. She has never had a consistent nap schedule, so I can't comment about switching from 1 nap to 2. We range from 0 - 4 naps depending on the day.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Island mommy, I agree. those books do paint a pretty rosy picture and I htink they should be changed. I was really pissed when my children didn't turn out the way the books said they wood. I figured I wasn't AP enough or my kids were broke. I have matured alot since then :LOL All kids are different and respond best to differnt things. End of story. I think it does a disservice to paint such a glowing picture of the AP child. I tell you what, when I was expecting my second child I swore I wouldn't make the same parenting mistakes I made with M. Those mistakes I was thinking about were all AP related. Fotunately I didn't completely go off the deep end. I was more about balance and doing what was best for everyone and not just what some book said was best for my baby. And lilyka, being the child that she was gave me a great many oppritunities to try out all sorts of different parenting techniques :LOL She wasn't happy with much of anything. So now with Ava I htink I have really come into balance and relize that what ever works for everyone is what is best for the baby. it does a baby just as much harm as CIO (not that I would ever do that) as having a mommy who is so tired that she can't cope or having a mommy who is so resentful of her childs needs, needs she has reinforced or instilled in them that she finds it hard to ginuinely connect.

Switching to one nap -
hhmmmm, we were really unstructured for a while and she napped when she could and as often as she needed. I feel sorta bad that I didn't help her more or respect her needs as I should. Around 10 months I decided to start giving her more routien and structure. She was a wee ticked at first but wiothin a couple of weeks she was on a pretty regular schedule. At first I would nurse, rock or whatever to get her to sleep and once she had the routien down I could just lay her down. So she started taking one nap at about 10 months and by 11 she was regularly napping from about 1:30 -3:30 (4:30 on really bleesed days







) and then goes to bed around 8:00 or 8:30 and sleeps through the night. She was a horrible sleeper and her sleeping almost instantly went all night when we got her nap time going well. And let me assure, we respect her nap time as if it were sacred and holy (something that gives a happy, well rested baby and peaceful sleeping nights I can assure you it .sacrerd and holy) Even my older children jumped on the bandwagon and are quiet and nice while she is sleeping during the day. They recoganize the benifits too. If yoiu haven't read _ The No Cry sleep Solution  by Elizabeth Pantly I highly recomend it to every one. I couldn't believe all the little things that effect sleep that occur during the day._


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

solsticemama-

we had very good success with dr jay gordon. we did it over xmas break b/c my husband is a teacher and he basically did all of the night resettling. we got dd down to a 7 hour stretch of no nursing from nursing every 1-3 hours. she would still wake a little but dh could resettle her in a few seconds just by pulling her close to him. then she got sick and things went to pot. we are planning to start again this week...my mom is visiting for 2 weeks so dh can get naps in the afternoon while i am at work. i feel confident that it will go quickly this time.

feel free to pm if you have questions. i also posted a lot on the recent dr jay gordon thread over in nighttime parenting.

I do feel like an imposter in this forum though...georgia is not toddling yet. cruising on furniture and using a push toy. i think it is coming soon though. she has about 15 words and she was starting to just repeat everything we said back to us...for the past week or so that has stopped so she must be concentrating on the physical.

amy


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Well, my little one is just now transitioning from 2 naps to 1. He seems to be doing fine with it, and sleeping better at night. He goes to bed anywhere from 6-8 pm, and wakes between 6 and 8 am. He usually naps around noon for a couple hours. He's never been on a set schedule, EVER. This all started when he was a newborn, wanting to nurse every 15 minutes, and I finally just gave up watching the clock. Now he nurses and sleeps whenever he wants, but he sort of fell into a semi-schedule on his own. I couldn't tell you how many times he nurses a day, or at night, but I know some days it's more often than others...

If I'm home and getting him to sleep, I have to nurse him. There is no other way to comfort him. Sometimes, when he seems to want to nurse and I know he's not tired, I'll give him a drink of water instead and he'll do fine. But when he's tired it's like he HAS to have it. He's never taken a bottle or pacifier in his life, so I am IT. But when DH is home getting him to sleep, he can usually rock with him until he falls asleep, and then transfer him to the crib. It's allowed to me to get out of the house to work out, go to Happy Hour, go to a concert, and a Sylvia Browne lecture! I seriously was starting to go crazy having to nurse DS all the time, not being able to go anywhere without him! But now he eats table food pretty well and he can be comforted by DH or my mom, SIL, etc., just by being rocked and held. He takes all his naps in his bed, and he sleeps in his crib from bedtime 'till about midnight. Then he comes to our bed until morning. I think it's really helped to get him into his own bed for naps and at the beginning of the night. We have too many kids around here, and too much to do, to be worrying about him falling off my bed, staying asleep in the sling, etc.

It is hard sometimes... but just think about how independent our babes (tots?) will be, having all that constant love and attention. Eventually, soticemama, I think your DS will branch out on his own to discover things and learn. There is a very, _very_, *VERY* fine line between answering all your child's needs in an AP-like manner, and causing them "harm" but not giving them independence. Not that any of us are doing that to our children, but it's hard to tell what we can do to make sure we get the good outcome instead of the "bad", KWIM? Maybe I'm just confusing... But, I think the good outweighs the bad in AP-ing, so I'm just going to suck up all the criticism and stares and know that what I'm doing is right for my family, and my child. So what if he nurses until he's 4, and he sleeps with his parents, and he likes to be held a lot??? I happen to love my baby very much, and I don't mind giving him all the attention he craves!

I don't know where I'm going with this, just offering my insight I guess... Happy day, everyone! Sorry for the ramble...

*PS- Amy, my DS isn't walking yet either... Lot's of cruising and all that jazz, but no official walking. So I'm here for ya LOL.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

hi everyone,

i guess we belong here too! my little one elwynn was born dec. 26th 2002. he just started to take steps without support. its so exciting! he is really trying words a lot too these days. his new woord is "Dook"what he means is book, but its so cute! anyone have problems with your kiddo's appetite? elwynn is so picky and never eats much. any ideas?favorite foods for your ones?oh and we are still nursing lots and co-sleeping.

fern


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

Jackson prefers to nurse but when he does eat he LOVES Annie's Mac and Cheese. He also really likes grapes, apple, carrots, and yogurt. Whenever the freezer opens he freaks out for ice cream.







And he's taken to really freaking out when he sees the coffee pot!







I don't get it. I only use it about twice/week and of course I've never given him any. So I have to sneak to drink my coffee now.:LOL


----------



## village idiot (Feb 19, 2003)

Dd likes almost any pasta in any form, including spaghetti, Annies mac and cheese, and tossed with flaxseed oil and parm cheese, apples, apricots, peas, corn, and pizza.

She doesn't really care too much for meat and doesn't eat breakfast very well. I've racked my brain for different ideas for her breakfast but am in a rut. I've tried banana bread, french toast, scrambled eggs, pancakes, dried cereal, yogurt.

She will eat some of all of the above but not very much. Dinner is her big meal. In desperation, I have given her corn one morning for breakfast and leftover spaghetti another morning.







: I also gave her leftover pizza recently.

I always have at least one thing at each meal that I know she will eat. I also know that it is ok for her to eat corn or spaghetti at breakfast but it still feels a little funny, yk? And I want her to at least be exposed to these other foods.

I do wish she'd eat more and I worry about her iron, vit d, calcium intakes.


----------



## village idiot (Feb 19, 2003)

Oooops also meant to say that dd still nurses plenty. Don't know how many times a day but i'd estimate between 7 and 10. She is also trying to cut some stubborn molars that just will not break through.


----------



## katmainomad (Aug 21, 2003)

oceano has been with us for 1 full year today!! yay









Liliana, how is ECing going? we have been part-day ecing since 7 months (usually in the morning and only at home now that we are in a cold climate). i think solids are messing up catching poops these days (he's less regular), but pees go pretty well when we do it based on timing or him crying if he really has to go.

we have been down to 1 nap a day (or sometimes unfortunately none...rarely) for a couple of months. for us that has not changed night time patterns, but his one nap is very irregular. he's very distractable and doesn't want to miss anything, so if i try to get him down before he is ready he just crawls off the futon and finds something to play with. as i've said i'm somehow ok with the night nursing...i think he gets most of his calories then which is ok by me. i am inspired by all of you to try and regularize that one nap though!

he still eats less than 1% solids. he is interested whenever i eat and i give him some of it, but he eats a bit then gets bored and goes to do something else. he likes vegetables and beans and grains but fruit is only sometimes acceptable.

he is getting so much more entertaining every day! he says up (ahhhhhh-p) and dog (usually dah, but sometimes with a 'g') today he showed a preference in reading material for the first time...i had a pile of 4 books and picked up the top one to read, but he reached over and picked up the one he wanted, then grabbed it again when we were done and i was going to move on. he danced (bounced on his knees) while i read which is something he has only done to music before.
ok, time for bed


----------



## Liliana (Jan 13, 2004)

Our success with EC is mixed. She rarely signals, doesn't mind being wet and often objects to being changed/taken to the potty. However, she knows what the potty is for (that's part of the problem changing a wet diaper, she is thinking "but I already went Mom".) and will go if she needs to once she's there. Every so often she asks for a potty trip and needs it and it all seems worth it.


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

village idiot- an idea if you're worried about vitamins...give your dd a vitamin supplement. My dd (14 months) takes one, because sometimes i feel like the only thing she is eating is pasta. I have yet to find a vegetable that she will eat. My dd takes a tsp. of a liquid vitamin that i got at Wild Oats. She can drink it plain or have it mixed in with a drink. I am also going to see if she will drink a little spirulina mixed into tomato juice or something. Wheatgrass mixed in with some type of juice is an idea as well.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Since we have a 14 month old son, and an 11 month old foster DD, we're trying all kinds of different foods to keep everyone happy, and healthy.

For breakfast we usually do Cheerios and bananas, or some other soft fruit like peaches, watermelon, cantaloupe, mango, papaya, pears, etc. They also like Kix and Mother's Peanut Butter Bumpers. Then, they have their respective boob or bottle to take a nap. They usually don't eat lunch or dinner, just one late afternoon meal. They both love cheese and cottage cheese. They love sauteed squash, steamed broccoli, carrots and cauliflower. Living in Arizona, they eat a lot of refried beans and rice. Of course baked potatoes and cous cous are favorites too. They eat sausage, chicken, pork chops, fish- no problems with meat. They have snacks out all day on the coffee table- usually pretxel sticks, Goldfish, Teddy Grahams, animal crackers, etc. They also love to naw on slices of apple and raw carrot. That's all I can think of for now...

Zach is obsessed with cans and bottles. We can't have a beer or soda in the same room as he is, or he will attack it! He has been banging things lately- banging blocks on the table, banging maraccas on Julianna's head, banging his car on the kitchen floor. He likes the noise, I guess... But it's giving me a headache!


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

ya'll I have been out of the loop for a week or so. But I've been missing you.

We have had a crazy series of events.
1. I totaled our tin can -- that would be our 1990 Honda
2. We got 24 inches of snow in 24 hours
3. We got a new furnace (no heat for all day).
4. It was -20 when I woke up today
5. this morning I locked my daughter and my keys in my car in her DCP's driveway. (see #4. luckily the car was running and now everyone is fine).

whew. snow is fun though.

I can totally relate to the "book" idea. I had read and read in books and here on MDC about how everyone has these slings and little babies sleep and nurse, etc. Not my baby. I had one of those colicky type babies...who never lets you put her down and can only sleep with her head in contact with mom's armpit. I was so unprepared for that it was ridiculous. I spent months thinking I was just not cut out to be a mom and was so fried my hair was standing on end. Only now that we are out of the difficult stage do I realize that not every kid is the same and my kid isn't perfect, but man is she fun now.

Instead of a cling-magnet who cries if someone other than mom says her name, I now have a clever little explorer who helps herself to pretzels from the pantry and learns how to open all kinds of things. She loves to play with other people now. What a difference a year makes.

Anyhow, rambling here. We did have to make Erin CIO in her crib. I was totally getting no sleep, I was a mess, Erin was getting no sleep, dh was getting no sleep. She wimpered herself to sleep for a handful of nights and now usually leaps towards the crib when we take her in there. She slept more at 11 months that first night in the crib than she EVER had (13 hours in a row!). But I was afraid to admit it to even you Nov/Dec mamas because I thought I had somehow failed. It wasn't my first, second or third choice of a method, but the final straw before losing my mind.

Eating...she eats everything and anything. Favorites of ours are bananas and oatmeal hardtack (imagine an oatmeal cracker/shortbready kind of thing).

Ok done rambling and back to work. Welcome to the new mamas.


----------



## katmainomad (Aug 21, 2003)

kidsatheart, i was wondering if you might have any suggestions on how to deal with two babies that need a nap, based on your experience. i have my 12 month old and occasionally will watch my friend's 10 mo old during the day. ds goes down on the boob, and is a very active distractible baby. friend's ds, a more mellow baby, naps after a bottle of very watered down juice (though don't worry, fellow ap-ers, he is bf when mom is with him). well, my ds trying to get his bottle and him jealous of my ds' nursing means we haven't been very successfull at naps the one time i've watched him so far. i had 2 very cranky children until i managed to get friend's ds to conk out, my son never did, but did nurse quietly once the other boy was asleep. i was so tempted to gain permission to nurse both of them, but i intuit that my friend wouldn't want this intimacy with her son to be infringed on, so i won't follow up on that possibility. major props to all you moms with more than one to watch over!

liliana - actually your description of ec-ing sounds like it fits us too







as my non-ecing friends tell me - at least our babes are ahead of the game by knowing what a toilet is for (though oceano will rarely sit on the toilet or his bb now, so we use the sink and bathtub a lot!)


----------



## Liliana (Jan 13, 2004)

When I was watching a friend's baby the best way to deal with naps was to go for a walk. (This is only helpful if the climate is mild enough I guess). I had one in the sling and one in the stroller and often one would fall asleep while we were out. (Who was where and who fell asleep varied.) The challege was to put the sleeping kid down without the other one feeling ignored and screaming and waking up other.

Gloria's current favorite foods are Cheerios, nori, frozen peas, baby cereal, and homemade baked goods. It's hard to get her to eat fruit, but I try not to worry, since that's all that some toddlers will eat. Also, I can bake it into muffins and she will eat them. It's hard to predict which vegetables she will like any given day, but if I can cook mixed vegetables for us at dinner, she picks what she wants (often off my plate).


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

My baby is a little piggy when it comes to food. If you know anything about ayurveda, she is VERY pitta..... can eat and eat and eat.... etc. It's been hard to keep it all organized, as I was moving over the past few weeks, and now I'm home and there's no food here, except dried and canned foods. So she's eaten some things that I'm not proud of lately. When I make myself something, I have to make pretty much double to share it with her. I'm trying not to give her too much salt, and no sugar, and that is hard, especially when she's hungry... NOW! I give her mostly organic foods, and I have to remember to cook things ahead of time... (note to self) I've got pregnancy-brain so I forget that she needs to eat too.

When my life is back in order, I plan to feed her some squash, sweet potatoes, and lots of other veggies. As of now, it's noodles and peas. I'm too hard on myself, I think, it's not that bad for her, compared to what some people feed their babies!

Trying my best.
















Hope all these amazing nov/dec 02 babies are doing excellently. They must be special if we are the only ones to continue our thread in the toddler forum!!!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Oh Kerc - you do what you gotta do. i totally understand. Dd "whimpers herself to sleep eerynight. We came upon it quite by accident really but she sleeps so much better than she used to and if it costs us 2-3 minutes of crying then so be it. i remember how much trouble you were having with the whole sleep thing. I am so glad things are looking up in the sleep arena. Doesn't that just help everywhere else.

My second dd was a lot like yours. I had to be laying inthis totally uncomfortable position with her propped just right. Other wise, screaming fits of horror!!! from the time she was about 4 months she was surviving on 8-9 hours of sleep a day. Not healthy. Finally when she was two we just put her to bed and told her to go to sleep. I couldn't go on. And what a difference that made. It took her a couple of nights and she is still by far my worst sleeper but within a week she went to sleeping 14-16 hours a day!!! and man o man she was an entirely different child. It was glorious I tell ya!

Anyhoo, were you totally freaking when your looked your poor babe in the car. it was cold here, not -20 but cold (I htink it was about -10) and we cancled everything. My dh went to work but only becaudse he had stuff to get done. ooone came in and he told his employees to stay home. We own a bike shop. No one gives a second thought to biking while there is this much snow on the ground and it is this clod outside.

What happened to your car? Is everyone OK?


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

yes, sleep for everyone makes ALL the difference. Don't get me wrong, we still have nights when she's not tired or something, but overall....WAYYYYY better. AND she grew 4 inches and gained 10lbs in the 4 months since we've done it. I think she was too tired to gain weight. And tiredness is probably part of the reason I wasn't making enough milk.

In exchange for CIO we decided to re-institute a very strict routine (we'd tried it before from the No-cry s.s) and an earlier bedtime. and we have a rigid nap one too. So we are a slave to bedtime around here, but makes the waking hours much more pleasant. My non-mom friends can't understand why I can never do anything at 630 pm, but I'm busy putting my baby to sleep.

Anyhow we are all really happy right now and she wakes up with this cute little smile every morning, comes to bed to nurse for a bit and then if it is too early to get up for real, dh takes her and snuggles her on the couch back to sleep.

car -- I was driving out of town, which means up a huge hill on an interstate. There was lake effect snow falling (light fluffy stuff) and I just slid -- at 40 mph. Lost control of car, spun around and hit the rear corner of the car on the guardrail. No one was with me Thank Goodness. and like I said I was traveling well below the speed limit.

baby in car -- I was FREAKING out and freezing my tail off trying to do something. Luckily she was totally fine and we had left it running. She just played with her socks and slippers and laughed at mom and dad.

bike shop...i've been meaning to tell you that I bought the charriot carrier stroller I asked about last spring. It is defintiely a jack of all trades master of none. Great for skiing - except that you have to put it together each time or have a van. Good for jogging in cold weather bc it is like a burley, but it is too big for the trunk of the car with the wheels on it. Biking -- easy to attach, but the burley is a better trailer IMO and you can't get an infant seat in the chariot. But for the 550 we paid for all 3, not a bad deal.

enough


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)




----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Hey yhanks for the update on the chariot. Right after you asked about it dh came home with a brochure and asked if we should carry it. I don't think we are. I will have to let him read your post. He actually came here and searched for what people were saying about bikes and trailers because he thought the ladies here would kave good opinions.

funny you should mention the whole weight thing. I was just looking through a box of pictures (tell me why I didn't relize I had never put the pictures from LIlys 1st b-day in her baby book?) and holy crap she was skinny. Probably not overly so but compared to my other two chunksters she was skin and bones. L0oking back she did grow a lot right after she started sleeping through the night. I am sure her lack of sleep was a contributing factor to her thinness (certainly isn't in her jenes :LOL ) Just to give you an idea of how tiny she is, she is almost 4 and her and Ava wear the same size clothes on occasion and if Lily were still in diapers they would be in the same size. Weird for me. Funny thing is that lily was, by a long shot, my biggest baby at birth. Almost 10 pounds.

Ava is slimming down finally. She still hasn't gained any weight since her nine month check and may even be down a few ounces but has definitely gone up a few inches. We willl hav to go down a size in diapers probably withour next pack.

I am a wreck today. My period started after 23 months without it and then before that I had only had a couple after the previous 23 months (With both Lilyka and Ava I was 14 months post partum almost to the day - at least something in my life is regular) but I feel like I am going to bust out sobbing any second. i am not sure if it just hormones or if it that yeaterday was the last day in my life I wil be in the post partum sort of place. It may sound silly but those days, that period free period of time is almost Holy. ya know. Yeah, must be hormones :LOL







:LOL







Oh and I have this awful headache!!!! Well gotta run. I am suposed to be packing. but instead I am here.


----------



## Sleepymama (Oct 9, 2003)

Hey, I'm still wading through all the posts but wanted to join in. My DS was born Xmas eve '02 and I am a graduate student currently avoiding school and staying at home w/him. Although he can only take a couple of steps he is DEFINITELY a toddler!! Tantrums-R-us, for sure! He is very active, a bundle of energy. He never stops moving! He has always been a spirited HN type of baby, but is getting better about playing near me on the floor instead of being held all the time. And we are in the process of nightweaning and doing some gentle sleep stuff--he used to wake up 10x a night, now he's down to 3-5x. I'll take what I can get!

He was born with a congenital heart defect and has had 2 surgeries but is doing fine now, although he's pretty small for his age and barely on the charts. He didn't eat solid food until 11-12 months and is now just starting table foods. (He has had some oral aversion problems).

I am glad to find other mamas with babes (I guess I should say toddlers!) the same age! We CD, cosleep, yadda yadda. DS "got" me an ergo carrier for my birthday and it is a lifesaver! Even though he's small 20lbs is still too much for one shoulder









Forgot to add link to a couple pics of my Schnoog:
http://www.snapfish.com/share/p=8642...569/l=23202512
from his 1st birthday.


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

Welcome to the thread, Sleepymama (and ALL the other "new" mamas!) 









kerc, I'm glad you survived your crazy week with no one the worse for wear (well, except for your car - bummer!). You'll get no judgement on CIO from me. When I think of CIO, I picture a baby crying alone for hours, for nights on end - It sounds like your version was much less traumatic for everyone. If Erin is that excited to get into her crib each night, it sounds like she's happy with the new bedtime routine, too. I don't think that comes even close to failure!

I'm loving all of the new photos being posted...We've grown a bumper crop of beautiful children!

Ava made me cry today, in a good way. She woke up from her nap, grabbed her favorite book (Hush Little Baby by Sylvia Long), handed it to me and starting doing the "more" sign. I sang-read it once, and when I got to the end, Ava signed "more, more!". As I was singing it to her again, she was smiling and looking into my eyes, then suddenly lunged over and hugged me tight. She's given me tons of hugs (she's a dedicated snuggler), but this one felt different - like it was an intentional act of love.

Uh - OH! We're in the middle of a wind storm, and the power is starting to flicker, so I've got to turn this computer off NOW.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

welcome steph. your baby is darn cute. and we have the same highchair.

I'm a phd student in geology...


----------



## Sleepymama (Oct 9, 2003)

Kristin, how are you managing grad school and the babe? I am a phd student too, in history, and I'm supposed to be writing my dissertation right now. I did my research while pregnant and have sections of several chapters, but it takes so much concentration that I just don't have. DS has been so high maintenance this year with his surgeries and the HN "hold me all the time" and the waking up every 45 minutes that I just can't manage. I really need to finish though, so we can move on! DH wants to be a SAHD as soon as I can get a teaching position that pays enough and offers benefits.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

how do we do it?...daycare 20 hrs a week. we have a great dcp that i love and fully trust. Not ideal, but what is ideal about trying to have a life and a baby at the same time.

I work in the morning while dd is at day care and then I work again sometimes at night while dd is sleeping. I often found that if i try to think about work during naps I end up ticked off that dd isn't napping. So i do household stuff during that time.

dh is a history student too (he's abd at the univ of n carolina -ch). He has been trying to write now for two years. I think he will finish this fall? he's teaching two on-line community college courses in american history on top of writing. hence the slow process. plus his advisor is 1000 miles away. ah well.


----------



## Sleepymama (Oct 9, 2003)

Yeah we had DS in daycare 2 days a week last fall while I taught, but he got sick constantly and it was affecting his health/growth so we had to take him out. We can't afford any daycare if I'm not working, and I can't teach and write at the same time and take care of him. It's really a no-win. He doesn't sleep alone so I don't even have that option.

2 years is not slow, that's lightening fast compared to many people I know!! I've been ABD for 3 years now.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

Quote:

2 years is not slow, that's lightening fast compared to many people I know!! I've been ABD for 3 years now.
:LOL He's been ABD for, um, five years. Writing seriously for 2.

High needs kids are tough (see my above posts on sleeping...and managing). We are in a situation where if I don't do research I don't get paid. And Erik is working his butt off and is so close to finishing...it is dumb for him to quit. We have a day care where (unless it is a snow day) there are 4 kids there max. Erin loves it. i know all the other parents and they are all really nice people who take great care of their kids.

can your dh take your son in the evenings so you can write? Thinking maybe sling to sleep, or car rides, or....something? Or on the weekends?


----------



## Sleepymama (Oct 9, 2003)

Oh good, I was beginning to think you were married to some kind of wunderkind!!

Yes, well we're getting to the point where I think we can do some of these things. DH is wonderful with DS, and has taken shifts since DS was a newborn so I could sleep. He is pretty good at getting DS to sleep and takes him most of the weekend too so I can get a break. Now we switch off at night so we each get a full night's sleep every other night. That is working pretty well. It's just that I'm so worn out from dealing with him all day long that I have nothing left by evening to work. I've been struggling with PPD all year, mostly as a result of our birth experience/NICU & surgery trauma, but also the HN has been a little more than I can take. Who am I kidding?? A LOT more!! Being a mom is 100x harder than I ever imagined, even in my worst-case-scenario. DS is starting to sleep a little better at night and I'm in therapy and on meds and right now he is actually taking a nap by himself in his room for the 3rd time ever, so hopefully things can get back to "normal" soon! My advisor is getting worried


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by kerc_
*. AND she grew 4 inches and gained 10lbs in the 4 months since we've done it. I think she was too tired to gain weight. And tiredness is probably part of the reason I wasn't making enough milk.*
Tiredness alone would not be a contributing factor in milk supply issues. If that were the case a good majority of bfed babes wouldn't be thriving. The mom's physiology has alot to do with it. As one midwife said some mamas make milk that's like cream and others make milk that's like soda and there's nothing you can really do about it. As for being too tired to gain weight, well my ds has been a restive sleeper from birth waking 7-10 times a night. He's in the 93rd percentile for weight and has been exclusively bfed up till several weeks ago. Granted he takes 2 naps a day tho there's several nursing sessions interspersed thruout the nap. I think temperament has so much more to do with each babe than we realize. Some sleep thru the night from very early on, others not till they're much older, some are small, some big, some walk/talk early, others later, some prefer to sleep by themselves others cuddled up next to mama. We're seeing these very differences here in our little thread. What it comes down to is that each babe is unique and what applies to one babe doesn't necessarily apply to all babes.

Just my .02

Sleepymama







to you


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

solstice mama--
I totally agree. I think sometimes we mothers (maybe especially first time mamas?) get caught up in the "what is YOUR dc doing" thing that we start to question our intuition and our decisions bc someone else's child is doing xyz, and ours is doing abc. well, frankly, xyz maybe easier, so it starts to sound appealling. but not every baby is meant to do xyz. ya know?

anyway, gotta go, as my dd is doing abc. :LOL :LOL


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Oceano's mom: (katmainomad, sp?) about getting two to sleep...

Right now, Julianna takes most of her sleepy-time bottles in bed. We have her mattress on an incline, with a pillow underneath it. She can hold the bottle by herself, but most of the time we lay her on her side with the bottle wrapped in a blanket. Back when they were both itty bitty, we almost died of sleep deprivation and frustration because both babies would inevitably cry at the same time! It was horrible when DH wasnt home to help me. I obviously couldn't nurse Zach and hold Julianna and her bottle at the same time. So, as soon as she was old enough we came up with the bottle propping solution. It's knocked by everyone, and I wish I could give you some really great ideas, but that's all I have! The swing was a huge lifesaver when they were smaller, but... They're on a pretty good schedule now, so that helps, too. It just takes patience from both you and the babies. I just learned to realize that I couldn't always be in two places at once, so one of the babies had to wait while I finished up with the other. It took a lot out of me to listen to one baby fuss, but they got used to waiting for me! Now that they're older it's a lot easier! It must be hard for Oceano to share his attention with another baby, whereas my little ones are used to it.

BTW, how is Oceano pronounced? Is it O-say-on-o, or O-shen-o, or O-see-on-o? I vote for the first one, the Spanish pronunciation, but I had to check!









We are in temper tantrum central right now!!! It is so irritating! Sometimes I feel like all I do is yell at Zach and tell him "no!" Positive reinforcement and time-out don't seem to be working... He doesn't care what I do, he just wants to do what he wants, when he wants. His favorite things to do now are dig in the dirt of my potted plants and make a mess, turn on and off the Playstation/DVD/video, etc., etc., and chase the dogs and pull their hair. He also likes to push Julianna down, and bonk her in the head with whatever toy is closest... I don't think he knows he's hurting her, he just thinks it's fun. What a punk!









I think I'm finally going to make Zach sleep in his own bed all night. DH is out of town skiing, so as soon as he gets back I'll be getting up (meaning OUT OF BED- gasp!) to get Zach back to sleep, then instead of bringing him to our bed, I'll just make him sleep in his crib. Right now I'm getting up with both of them at night, so I don't even want to attempt it. Julianna, for some crazy reason, still wakes up every 3 hours for an entire 8 oz. bottle, which is getting old! Zach only wakes to nurse twice or 3 times a night, so I'm hoping it won't be too hard to get him sleeping through the night. Wish me luck!

I forgot to wish Oceano a Happy Birth Day!


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

Jackson took some steps!!! I mean REAL steps! I'm so excited! I think he'll be really walking in no time. Funny how he's the fifth kid and I still get so excited!!!


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi Ya'll (I'm from Texas, can you tell?)

What a crazy week! But definetley not as crazy as kercs! We got some great news, for one thing. We are going to be moving from an apartment to a house in March!! We are going to be renting from our MIL while she is overseas teaching for DODS (Department of Defense). Hooray!! We are so excited. Plus it's like ten minutes away so not a major move which is nice.

My daughter is having a really hard time right now, we think she is teething....it's so hard to know though. Does anyone have any tried and true helpful hints for this? I have barely slept this week. She just nurses and nurses and nurses, latches off, cries, repeat, or else she is just crying and crying and can't be consoled...... It looks like two molars are trying to come through, along with two other teeth in the front.... possibly one other. Again, it's hard to tell espesially when she is not all that cooperative!! She is acting like she usually does when teething, just way more intense. We do have some homeopathic teething tablets that help somewhat. Cold stuff works during the day....etc.

Also, I LOVE Mothering magazine, I Love reading, I need suggestions from ya'll mamas about other quality reading Please!! I'm having a hard time digesting Parenting, etc.

As far as eating, I've got a good eater here. She loves all kinds of veggies, tofu, bananas, applesauce, and definetley Annies Mac-n-cheese which we've started adding stuff to, like broccoli, tuna, etc. She LOVES that. Also, whole wheat bread, whole grain crackers, Gold fish... she's easy. In that regard anyways.









Well I think that covers anything... who knows as I am in desperate need of some









ekblad : you posted while I was writing this, just saw your post - Congrats on Jackson's walking!! How exciting!


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

YAY Jackson!!!


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

leah....with regards to something....going back to look, oh yeah. Kids getting in to stuff (like playstation, etc). We were having a heck of a time keeping my dd out of two things 1. tv/media/game cabinet and 2. dog dish. We solved 1. by finding a cabinet we could put her toys in and she spends about 20% of her day just opening and closing the door. I think that was most of the fun in the tv cabinet. and then solved 2 by trying to be more aware of when she was in to playing with water -- and let her use her sippy cup, bath toys etc more often.

Quote:

Tiredness alone would not be a contributing factor in milk supply issues. If that were the case a good majority of bfed babes wouldn't be thriving.
You have a great point there. But the tiredness + stress + graduate school + totally mentally unprepared for baby in life +all close family being far away+physiology + ..... =problems for me and Erin with breastfeeding. And honestly, at first I didn't know that I was having problems. I thought all babies cried all day long unless they were latched on to their mom's boobs. And I didn't worry too much when she hadn't gained more than 2 lbs in 4 months of life, but for whatever reason we did have major issues to solve. Honestly, tiredness and stress were possibly the two biggest in my life.

and i think you're really right in that each baby is unique -- and each mom is unique.

and finally,

Quote:

My daughter is having a really hard time right now, we think she is teething....it's so hard to know though. Does anyone have any tried and true helpful hints for this?
wet washcloths for her to suck on

my dd LOVES her toothbrush when she's teething. I think the bristles feel good on her little swollen gums

frozen breastmilk slushies (or if she eats other stuff, frozen peas)

those are my ideas right now, if i think of any others I'll come back.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Kids at heart - You are a saint for taking on extra kids that require so much care and don't let anyone try to tell you otherwise. If anyonie gives you crap about propping bottles for Julia ask them how many foster kids they have taken in or asj them to come over andhold it so you can have a much deserved break. I would reccomend eliminating some of those night time bottles (hey since you are going to be up all night anyway :LOL) If I remember correctly the Baby Whisperer had some gentle advice as well as Jay Gorden and The No Cry Sleep Solution. They would probably help both the babies.

Has anyone experianced this: Ava has a red dot in hyer eye. Like she poked, scatched or embeded somehting in it. I was pussy before ( I think but may have been part of this) Anyway, we caqlled ask-a-nurse which I expected ot be worthless and they told me to have her seen in 24 hours but we are in Minneapolis and have no insurance so I would rather wait until we got home but at the same time sight is a good thing and we would like to preserve it. Am I overreacting? Am I awful for not rudhing to the emergancy room. I was going to call our ped but the nurse said they were taking his calls tonight so I would just get her againa dns he assured me should would say the same thing :LOL


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

lilyka -

I don't think you're awful for not rushing to the ER - Eyes heal so quickly, if it's just a scratch on the "white" of her eye, and it's not bothering her, I bet it would be OK to wait until you get home (as long as that's not weeks from now







) I'd at least wait until the morning and see what it looks like in the light of day, and how Ava feels. I'm basing this on all of the times I've rushed myself to the ER for some scratch to my eye, only to be told that it will heal itself up - Sometimes I get a cute pirate eye patch, but other than that, I've spent a lot of $$$ for basic advice...And you can get your own eye patch for a couple of bucks at any drugstore.

I agree that vision isn't something you want to take chances with, but if it's not weeping/bleeding/getting worse, I don't see that waiting a bit and trusting your instinct is a bad call. FWIW.

Take care!


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

FYI the dial-a -nurse is basically useless. I think about 9 times out of 10 they tell you to go to the ER. They just have script they have to read from. They can't give you their own opinon.
About 2 months ago my oldest woke up with a stiff neck that would not go away. My mom started scaring me with stories of meningitis, so I called dial a nurse. They said take her in immediatly. Turns out she had a stiff neck and it just needed to be waited out. Now we have a $300 ER bill.








Trust your instincts, and don't let fear based ideas make your decision.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

we've been having just one nap a day too. this is really hard on the schedule, bc she gets really tired by 6pm. so she goes to bed earlier, and naturally wakes earlier.







:
i know she is tired earlier, but with the teething and now walking, so is not able to relax enough to give into sleep.

she is walking wonderfully now. her balance is excellent, and she loves being able to move. i can't believe how fast she picked it up, once the first step was taken.

as for her getting into everything, i guess walking as only increased that. but i haven't had any "problems" with it yet. she doesn't hear the word no very often- only when pulling the cat's tail. for other things, we use the word fragile or soft so that she knows not to "hurt" those things. but soft was not working with the cat's tail. but, either is "no." what works best for us is having everything w/in her grasp safe. occassionally she gets to something- like my alter is reachable now. i say mama's fragile, and she touches but does not destroy. :LOL

i am eagar for the day when she does not want to eat paper.
:LOL

must go....


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Thanks, lilyka (Sandra). I agree, we definitely need to get this girl off the 3 hour night time schedule. There is absolutely no reason she should be hungry all night long. Last night for dinner she had an entire jar of Gerber garden vegetables, then some chicken/pasta/peas/carrot baby food stuff I made, and then 3 (count them- THREE) 8 oz. bottles in 3 hours!!!!!!!







She fussed and fussed from 7 until 10 pm, and nothing seemed to help except the bottle. (She's never done this before in her life, so I'm thinking teething combined with growth spurt???) I guess I just don't know what else to do for her, since it seems that her bottle is her "boobie", so it comforts her, pacifies her, and fills her up... I've got her down to half-strength bottles at night, but if I just give her a pacifier she wakes right up again. I have read that drug-exposed babies can have a voracious appetite, for some weird physiologic reason... So, I don't know. We really need to buckle down and get these kids sleeping through the night, even if it means they fuss a little. Those of you who know me have seen how many times I've posted that I'm "finally going to get Zach in his bed", but this time I mean it! :LOL Both of them need to give their parents a break, and







S L E E P!







(Part of the problem is that if I'm not here to reinforce things, DH just give Julianna a bottle every time she wimpers so he doesn't have to deal with her, but that's another story all in itself...)

Anyhoo...

Where are Mamamoo, XmasEve, and solsticemama???????
We miss you guys!
OK, I'm going back to the "Life with a babe" forum to hunt them down and bring them back to the "Toddlers" forum!


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm back! Our computer surprised us with a Christmas present-- it broke. And then I couldn't find you guys, but here you are, duh, as though the little person in my home could still be deemed a "baby."

Wow, I have missed a lot and shamefully admit that there's no way I could catch up. Sorry. But hugs all around!

Dd's a mover and a shaker, but still only 6 teeth and under 20 pounds. I think it's the allergies holding her back in that regard, but treatments are going well. She loves to eat solids, but they make her sick so we breastfeed about every hour of the day and every other hour at night. I don't know which is more noticeable, that my breasts hang to my knees or that each nipple sports 6 tiny indents... I'd like to get pregnant again but can't jeopardize my milk supply.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm trying to catch up...I've not been very good about movin' it on over to the TODDLER threads. Yikes!

Kerc---(bummer on the happenings lately, btw) I can totally relate to you on the sleeping in the crib thing. Owen isn't a good sleeper in our bed. I've tried and just finally resigned myself to the fact that he sleeps way better in the crib. One thing that I've always made sure of was keeping a rigid schedule as well. Makes for kind of a boring life when you have to be home by 7:00 so you can get your kid to bed, but the payoff is that he sleeps for 11 hours every night (and still takes 2 naps/day). It's wonderful. I used to nurse ds to sleep for naps and bedtime but it was stressing me out. Back in about November or so I started putting him down awake. What a relief! I have no problems with him at all--I make sure I watch for his tired cues. I still nurse him before naps/bed but he normally doesn't fall asleep while nursing (unless he's WAY over tired) and then I put him in his crib.

So...all that to say you are not alone. Not sleeping with my ds was the best thing I could have done for him (and myself as well). As much as I thought cosleeping would be great for us, it just didn't fit him. Maybe my next child will, maybe not.

Owen is eating everything! He's a really good eater but he is in constant motion when he's not sleeping. Does not stop! He weighs about 22 lbs. Jacob weighed 20 lbs at 5 months, so 22 at 13 months is strange to me! :LOL

We are taking a "toddler time" class at ECFE (early childhood) one morning a week. 1/2 the time is play with mom and child and the other 1/2 we separate--kids stay w/teachers and moms go in another room with a parent educator. I was a bit nervous about it all, as Owen's never been left with anyone but my mom and that's only been 3 times for only about 2 hours per time! Turns out he was one of the only ones who did not cry or even seem to notice I was gone! :LOL It was so cute walking back into the room and seeing him waddling around playing with toys.









I promise to be a better member of this group from now on! :LOL


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

XmasEve nice to have you back. Ds is asleep, I've just put some potatoes in the oven. Wondering what everyone does when the weather keeps you and babe indoors for several days in a row. Yesterday was a bit aimless. Today we went and hung out with a friend and her babe who is the same age as ds. It was good to be with another mom in the same baby rhythm but ds only took a half hour nap since her ds wasn't napping at the same time and had a lot to say :LOL

We seem to be having some success with signs which is fascinating. It's amazing how much the babes understand and are only limited by their lack of spoken vocabulary. Ok mamas


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

For all of you who using signing with your babe... When did you start and how did you learn?


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Zachary is SO close to walking. He's been letting go and standing in one spot, he just has to take the real steps. It's cool to watch.

I know what you mean, solsticemama, about communication. When Z. gets frustrated he jumbles his hands together and shakes them, like he's trying to sign something. He looks at me like I should know just what he's 'talking' about. He won't sign "milk" when he wants some, but he'll sign it while he's nursing. He definitely knows "more", so well that when we tried to teach him "shoe" he just did the "more" sign :LOL... So, we'll wait awhile and try again on that one. It helps a lot that Crystal is deaf, so she sees Zach signing (or us signing to him), and he sees her signing, so it encourages both of them. Julianna has no clue about it, but she says a few words and seems to be more verbally expressive. She's much better at immitating sounds than Zach is. Like if you say "thank you" to her, she'll say something that sounds like it, whereas Zach just replies with a random made up sound. It's so amazing how different they are.









Did I tell you all that Julianna's mom is now out of jail? She's in a halfway-type house, where she's in a rehab program to regain custody of Julianna. She has to take parenting classes, get a job, get a home, show up to all the supervised visits, etc., all while testing negative on random drug tests... She's been out a month and hasn't done anything on the list (except get into fights with the other residents of the group home), but she's very anxious to see Julianna. If everything goes "right", she'll get a visit schedlued as early as next month! I knew this day was a possibility, but I wasn't prepared for it coming so soon... Julianna has been my baby since she was 5 days old, and she doesn't know anyone else as her family. I know I'm being selfish... But it's hard to think that in a year and a half, "my" baby could be gone.








Social Services says that if her mom relapses (which she has done with her other children), and Julianna has to be removed from her custody again, they'll bring her back to us. Not very comforting, though. It would suit me fine if we could keep Jul and her mother could have visits! Ah well, such is life... At least we loved her and gave her an awesome life while we had the chance.








Hug your babes and hold them tight, and be thankful for them!!!


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by lilmiss'mama_
*For all of you who using signing with your babe... When did you start and how did you learn?*
i am using joseph garcia's "sign w/ your baby"
i have not been very consistant, so it is going slow. trying to work on it more these days.
i like his approach. it is based on the ASL version, which i like.

wanted to say that i updated my pictures in my sig line.

no pictures yet solstice mama?
















s to Leah.....


----------



## ramblinrose (Feb 12, 2003)

Wow! What a long thread!! My dd was born 12/10/02...we adopted her from Guatemala and she was placed in our arms May 30, 2003. She is still bf, walking, talking few words, loves to blow kisses at us and her dolls and stuffed bears and generally spends all day chasing our dog to pat her your give her a bone. We also have a 6 year old son....


----------



## Island Mommy (Mar 26, 2003)

mona, is that you and your dh in the pictures?

ramblinrose, you are bfing your adopted dd? Absolutely FANTASTIC! Before I found Mothering mag I had never heard of this. My SIL adopted 3 kids but I don't think the idea of BFing them ever entered her mind....she pumped and fed her one natural child a bottle...weird.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

ramblinrose, your story is so heartwarming, inspiring, interesting- just all around cool! Can you tell us inquiring minds a little more, if you don't mind? Was she bf before she came to you, and then you just started up? Or was this a new thing altogether? My mom's aunt adopted a son and daughter and nursed them, and I think it is wonderful for a mother to do that! I tried nursing my foster DD, but she had a weak suck and major reflux probs, not to mention the fact that I was nursing Zachary... Anyhoo, it takes a lot of heart, and work, to do it.









Cute pics, Lisa.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

ramblinrose !!

Island Mommy --yes, that is me and dh in the pictures.









dd's teething is making me a wreck, and her too.
i am thinking of going the traditional route just for a bit to see if that helps.
i had read that children's advil was better for babies/toddlers...

What do you think?

Also, what has the least amount of junk?

Thanks....


----------



## Sleepymama (Oct 9, 2003)

Question for y'all: where does your toddler sleep for naps and how do they get to sleep?

I have probably the world's worst sleeper, still needs to be held for most naps. At least he only takes 2 a day now. But the only way I can get him to sleep is by holding him in the nursing position so he can nurse and walking around really fast. Rocking isn't good enough. And even this doesn't work all that often. He fights sleep so bad! He has always needed a really long time to get to sleep--several hours usually. I can't stand it anymore!

He used to sleep in his baby hammock but won't even go in it anymore. He will take a short nap (45 min) in bed with me but I can't leave. I need some space, help!! We've adjusted his bedtime earlier to about 7:30 but he still wakes up all night. I'm just tired of trying to get him to sleep.


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

Naps are an issue for us too. Dh puts Jackson to bed at night and for naps on the weekends. Jackson usually doesn't nap during the week, though, unless it's in the car or as a fluke. I can't get him to sleep for anything. Maybe it's an age thing? A co sleeping thing?


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

I don't know about you guys, but when baby has a nap *alone*I savour every minute. Right now she is sleeping in my arms, attacted to my empty boob. When I finish writing this, I'll have to try to put her down. Putting her down goes something like this... lay down with her, get all comfy, let her suck the boob for a while (depends) and then wait till she is really asleep and then I can take my nipple out of her mouth and slink away... very quietly.... When she wakes up, she is mad, upset and does not like the fact that I'm not right there, even if i'm on the end of the couch!

It's pretty frustrating sometimes. I keep on thinking, "when she falls asleep, I can ...", but then I never get around to it, whatever it is, because I'm so happy I can just sit here on MDC or watch T.V. ....

have to eat, two babies are surviving off me right now!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

For naps we use our maya wrap. Ds usually falls asleep in it and then I transfer him to the bed--sometimes he wakes, sometimes not--or I just keep him in the sling on me and read or log on to MDC

The signing we've been using has been from a great site www.signwithme.com It's ASL based. We've only been doing it for a few weeks but ds has caught on quickly. Today he signed 'more' for 'Goodnight Moon'









Today as I was driving along I was thinking about all the things I had to do. Pretty prosaic stuff or as I like to call it 'everyday sacred' stuff. Ya know laundry, dishes, vacuuming, grocery shopping on top of any other personal interest things I have going. I'm wondering if any of you mamas have been able to make time for any kind of formal spiritual practice--prayer, meditation, watching your breath, sitting silently, offerings etc. This is something so replenishing for me but it's challenging to find a chunk of time for it.








: ramblinrose

Mamajaza how are you feeling these days? Are you showing yet?

Mona, the pics of your family are lovely. I'm still trying to get my pics up, having a hard time uploading. Computers are not my forte







:


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Signing: We started signing at birth (just because) and she did her first sign yesterday (more) and has understood the sign for milk for several months.

KAH: I am so sad that you might be losing Julianna. I guess this has always been a possibility but she just seems so yours. It seems cruel to take a child out of the only home they have know. aagghhh I will be praying for you guys

Ava's eye looks much better. It looks like she got something in there. I know dail-a-nurse is worthless (I have a $900 bill for a mild case of the flu that was remedied with tylenol to prove it) but at the same time I feel obligated to run these things past people because I have blown off some pretty serious stuff in the past. it is a viscious cycle. I have vowed never to take another child into the ER without first calling my Dr. but unfortunately for me the calls were being patched into my peds offices so I would have gotten the same person. Anyhoo, glad I didn't rush in. The rest of our stay in Minneapolis was a nightmare. The pipes in our hotel burst so we had to relocate at 2:00Am and then we were starving. The concert was OK (why can't the guy from POD sound good live? WHY? ). Linkin Park rocked but I was sitting in the lame people sections. Kinda funny to see all the old people at a concert. Just for the record we did not take Ava. :LOL

naps: Ava takes about a 2-3 hours nap a day at about 12:00 or 12:30 and I lay her down a wake. She whines a little but is usually asleep within 2 minutes. I was rough getting on a schedule but it was the best thing I have ever done. I think schedules have really gotten a bum rap from the AP croud, but I am telling you, I have a very happy baby because of her schedule. I wish I had done this with my last, perpetually grumpy baby. My first was like clock work had a schedule despite my best efforts to foil it. And yes, I savor every minute of her nap.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

OK, sickeningly (is that a word?) I have been writing down baby names that I hear and like







!!! What is wrong with me? It must be some kind of weird hormonal thing your body does to you every now and then, to get you feeling all warm and fuzzy about having baby, and then you're trapped! LOL... I have no room in my life for another little one right now, but I do have that inkling for a newborn every now and again. Plus, since I just turned 24, I feel OLD sometimes (I know-- stupid). And, if I have a baby next year, I'll already be 47 by the time he/she turns 18. DH and I want to be young and frisky when the kids move out, so we have to plan this out... We need to have another baby in the next year or two and then be done! :LOL

About personal time: I just get to a point where I'm a big ball of stress and no one wants to be around me, so DH sends me out, or lets me just chill in our room. I love exercising, and its been helping me get rid of stress and get my old body back. It has gotten so much better lately since Zach doesn't need to nurse all the time. For awhile there, before he took solids, I was constantly attached and a walking time-bomb. If anyone said _anything_ remotely insulting about me or Zach (ie: "Are you sure he needs to eat again???") I'd burst into tears. Partly because of my insecurities with my own insticual parenting choices, and partly because my hormones were a mess from recently becoming a mother, and partly because I resented Zach a little bit for being such a boob-aholic and never giving me a moment's peace! But, a few hours a week at Curves, (and a few minutes a day knelt at a mirror with candles and a sage stick) have helped tremendously! I just finally came to the point where I HAD to have some "me" time, and if that meant Zach had to cry a bit and DH had his hands full for a little while each day, so be it. Now, I appreciate Zach's bonding with me more, like when he gets excited when I walk in the door from running errands. And I appreciate DH's bond with him more, too, since it allows me some time away!

Re: sleeping. Zachary is either nursed to sleep, rocked to sleep, or bounced to sleep (a Grammy and Auntie trick that works pretty well!). He usually stays asleep when I put him in his crib, but if he's only lightly sleeping he'll wake up and I nurse him back to sleep, etc. He would cry everytime I set him down when he was little. It was so frustrating- I would nurse him to sleep, lay him down, he'd wake up, I'd nurse him again, over and over. I didn't give up though, I just kept trying to put him down in his cradle or crib, and finally he figured out that he could stay asleep and everything was ok. There's one major flaw in his sleeping though- he won't sleep anywhere but in his own bed, unless he's in his carseat or being held. When we go to Mexico he has a little crib there, but he doesn't sleep very long in it. He rarely falls asleep in his stroller while we're out. He does like the Maya Wrap, and that has been a Godsend when we're out shopping. We're working on getting him to sleep through the night in his own bed right now. Not getting very far, but I won't give up!


----------



## Island Mommy (Mar 26, 2003)

oh boy, you think 24 is old!! You are just a babe yourself. DH and I will be 64 and 58 respectively when dd turns 18 and we may have another, so we'll be even older when he/she turns 18.

I feel like I've already lived one life, full of partying, travelling, concerts, living abroad, going out dancing. Now we're just content to stay at home with the babe. We rarely go out in the evening and it doesn't bother us one bit. We wouldn't be going out even if we didn't have a baby.

We've got money in the bank so don't have financial worries. Our house is paid for so we only have to work the bare minimum. We can focus all our time and attention on raising our child(ren). Plus, I have a feeling that we'll still be full of life at 65. I plan on hanging around until 100 or so.









That being said, I have nothing against people who have kids when they are young. It just wasn't right for me.

Just curious, how old is everyone else? Am I the oldest at 40?


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

24 old? :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL







then i am ancient, and hehehe island mommy is REALLY ancient.









(i am 33 btw)

personal time.... my new years resolution was to have more time spent on my internal growth, as that went by the waste side with dd's first year. my goals were to meditate every day, and journal every day. (although my REAL goal was to do each 2x a day- morning and night). i also wanted to do yoga 3x a week, and another form of excercise 2x a week.
i was doing great on the meditation and writing, w/ a tiny bit of yoga until last week. i've been too tired to do anything, but i NEED to do them more then ever at the same time, bc i am more stressed out the less sleep i get.
a difficult balance....
and a vicious circle.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm 22! I might be the youngest here. I was born in 1981, when I suppose some of you were in highschool, or beyond.

Islandmommy: where do you live? I'm interested in moving to the island. Right now I'm living with my mom in Mission, if you know where that is. I've been to denman, hornby, saltspring, galiano, and gabriola island. I loved them all, especially denman and hornby. My brother, his partner, and my nephew live near Parksville. My nephew is the same age as my baby (dec 02), and your baby as well. He was actually born dec. 26th.

I'm doing well. My brother and family are here right now, so I have time to actually eat. I think this baby is going to be BIG. I'm definately showing now. It's easy to hide it though, which I do a lot. I like to keep it to myself till I feel like telling people. I told my grama the other day and she was like "oh no..." Not a very positive experience. She asked me who the father was!!!









anyways, Haeven is doing well. She loves having her cousin here to beat up.:LOL he bites though, so they are equal in a way.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm 27 (will be 28 in March). I was 19 and dh was 21 when our first was born. I love being a "young" mom. I was in college--aspiring to be who know's what and being a mom gave me a lot of direction. I







being "just a mom".


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Please understand that when I said that 24 is OLD, I meant that _I_ feel old. I in know way am implying that anyone else is old. You're only old if you feel like it. And I, personally, feel "mature" for my age, with a lot of responsibility, and when I'm older and my kids are grown, I want to have the fun that I'm missing out on now... Does that make sense? Anyway, I didn't mean to offend anyone...


----------



## Island Mommy (Mar 26, 2003)

No offense taken by me. I'm really happy with my age right now...don't feel old at all. It's funny how I used to think that 40 was old, but now that I'm here I really don't feel much different physically than I did when I was 25. Mentally though, I am much calmer and more centered.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

:LOL yeah, no offense taken by either . i was just having a good time with the comment.









i too feel very young. in fact, sometimes i still can't believe that i'm "old" enough to have a child.
lately i feel a bit old, but that is due to sleep deprivation. :LOL


----------



## bakeria (Jan 10, 2004)

It has been so long since I've visited the boards that this is old, old news for you guys but I had to laugh at the Musical Fingerpainting bashing. Just 5 minutes before I logged on to MDC I tripped over the darn thing in the garage where my dh had pitched it. So funny! It is a completely useless toy.
Baby Faye is doing great, though I really feel what everyone is saying about the naps and cosleeping. I still hold her for naps and we cosleep at night. Sometimes this is great maybe one nursing session only and sometimes it's an every hour thing. I think it has everything to do with teething.We just got her a toddler bed, she's never had a crib, but I've yet to actually try it yet. Thanks for all the tips.
She has been walking since 9 mos but so far is not a real talker. Every once in a while dh and I will be like " did I just hear what I think I did?" But it's mostly still baby and dada and the like.
One cute thing is if I ask her who Mommy is she points to herself and giggles. DH says it's because she thinks of us as one person. Kind of sweet. Don't worry, she also responds to her name!







Thanks for the advice on playdates from back in January. You mamas are wise. Let baby be your guide as to what he/she is ready for. Thanks so much. Oh, I am 35.


----------



## Trini girl (Feb 3, 2004)

hi all, i'm new here. my daughter's name is Kae Ming and she's 14 months this weekend so she's growing up! i'm 21 btw. i've been married for 2 yrs in june so we're still newlyweds







. as far as signing goes, i plan on starting but i have no clue as to when. she is still breastfeeding but not much, just for naps and bedtime. she still sleeps with my hubby and i. hopefully we can get her in her own bed soon. "crossing my fingers" she's generally a happy kid, she likes to "read" and dance (like her mommy) and she loves to do the james brown scream...her dad taught her that one...i know...nice







: i know i'll have fun here!


----------



## Liliana (Jan 13, 2004)

We had an awful night last night. After Gloria had the whole bedtime routine she nursed til I was so sore I couldn't stand it. We got back up. Played awhile, tried again a few times, after all sorts of other mess, she finally cried herself to sleep in my arms. I've got to get her falling asleep without nursing. When she isn't thirsty (just tired) she chews a bit. Not comfy.

About other questions people asked:
I'm 26.

We started signing with Gloria when she was about 6 months old. She first signed back at about 8 months, but didn't really get the word-object connection till closer to a year. (At first she found that the milk sign got her what she wanted so she used it for everything. Then it didn't work so she used more everytime she wanted anything. Eventually she realized that what she wanted determined what sign to use.)


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

we got a few neet little signing books from the library in our town and have been signing a bit lately. its hard to remember to sign i find. we have created our own signs too which i think most kids and mommas/daddies do.

a short signing story- i was at the folk music festival in vancouver last summer and a mom and her toddler were signing during a performance. it was so beautiful that they could speak to eachother that way and not interupt. elwynn was only 6 months at the time- but i decided that i wanted to sign with elwynn.

on napping... elwynn is a great napper. he likes to nurse to sleep but as soon as hes asleep i can take my boob out and go do other stuff. he sleeps really well without me even though we cosleep at night. i feel really lucky that i can do this with him.

also the other night i babysat my neice haeven-mamajazzas baby. she went to a movie and my partner and i babysat. it was a lot of fun! and i nursed haeven to sleep which was amazing because i really didnt think she would go for it but she did. she looked up at me with sad eyes but latched on and sucked and was soon fast asleep!

ah, baby love!

Fern


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

24 was my big "I am getting old" crisis year. One day I thought "my baby is too young to have weaned already" and then i thought "i am too old to have a baby. I am too young to have a baby who has already weaned. So I got a tatoo which made me feel young :LOL then I was planning on taking a trip to find myself, by myself but found out I was pregnant with my second right before I was supposed to go and suddenly it didn't seem important to me anymore. Never have done anything like that. This year I am 29 and it is weird. I do fel older but in a good way. I think people in my generation (the end of gen x) have had a hard time growing up and many of us still consider ourselves kids. I know I have had a hard time leaving my youth status (I went to a LInkin park concert last weekend and that really helped relize I am no longer a kid :LOL awsome ocncert though. they are really talented). Anyhoo, I never really had a chance to become a grown up. I was kicked out of my home the day after I graduated, got married 12 months later, had a baby 2 years after that (when i was 21) and that is when all my friends started moving out of thier parents homes :LOL When I was. And then when I had Ava i relized if I had anouther I would be considered "old for having children" and things like amnio would be recomended for me. yikes! Oh well, it is just weird to think that somewhere I along the line I have become an adult and never even relized it was happening. I have been giving this way to much thought recently. sorry to ramble on so.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I should learn how to use another laughing smilie. I really like this one







:

hey look there are lots of new ones








:







:







:







:







:


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

Oh no, I've taken so long to reply that I can't remember what I wanted to say...

Welcome to all the new-to-the-thread mamas!









I'll be 35 in a month. I freaked out when I turned 25 and went through a "What am I doing? I'm already a quarter of a century old, and I'm a starving craftsperson!" crisis. Happily, I was so excited to turn 30 - Nothing much had changed - I was still a starving craftsperson, but I was feeling very happy with myself and my "career" path. As of my next birthday, I'll be considered "advanced maternal age" if I get pregnant again - Don't you just love Western Medicine







:

Ava is using more signs all the time - Yesterday, she signed "water" to me when I handed over her sippy-straw cup (which is my new favorite beverage invention - I want one for myself). More and milk are the signs she uses the most, of course, but she's also using light, cat, frog, dog, book, and eat. Plus a bunch that I haven't figured out yet. It makes both of us so happy that we can communicate so clearly.

Regarding solsticemama's question about spiritual practice - My spiritual life has definitely changed. I used to spend a lot of time reading, contemplating, meditating, attending services. No surprise, I don't have time for much of that anymore - But I've never felt so aware of the presence of the divine in my life and the world as I do now. All of the "everyday sacred" (great term, solsticemama!) activities are my new spiritual practice...And I find myself saying a lot of prayers - To acknowledge the many incredible moments each day that ask for recognition/blessing. My mom gave me a great book years ago, "Our Share of Night, Our Share of Morning, Parenting As a Spiritual Journey", by Rabbi Nancy Fuchs-Kreimer. It's been reprinted under a new title, "Parenting As a Spiritual Journey" - I think it's definitely worth a read, whatever your religion, if anyone is interested.

Mamafern - how wonderful that you were able to nurse Mamajazza's baby! Before my DD was born, it was hard to imagine nursing someone else's baby - Now, that's the first thing I want to do when I see a baby in need of some calming mamamilk. I haven't had the chance, but I'd be happy to give it a try.

Bakeria - How is the toddler bed working out for Baby Faye? We're in the midst of moving, and have been thinking about putting our toddler bed up in Ava's new room. I think she'd like it, but would miss using her crib as a trampoline...


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Mamafern and Mamjazza- I am so jealous of you guys!!!!!! Do you know how lucky you are to have each other, to nurse each others' babies? It would have helped so much to have someone like that for Zach when he was younger. He would just scream and scream while I was out until I came back to nurse him. It was almost impossible to get away. Anyway, that is a great idea and you guys are lucky!


----------



## nancy926 (Mar 10, 2003)

Oooh, I waited too long before coming back to this thread! 5 pages to read!

*age*: I'm 35. I'm a WAHM and DH is a SAHD and we are 29.8 years from paying off our house <g>. I think I did the "finding myself" thing between 22 and 25. I met DH at 26 and by then I felt more "settled into myself", if that makes any sense.

*signing:*I think we started when Sascha was 4 months or so ... with "more" and "milk". She now signs more, milk, potty (we do EC but she hasn't been interested in doing it with us lately, IYKWIM!), water, eat, help...think that's it.

She understands the sign for "dance" but doesn't do it herself. We are using a visual signing dictionary and we have been lame about teaching her new signs - I want to start teaching her signs for specific foods because right now she just signs "more" when she is hungry and then it's a 10-minute process to find out what she wants to eat (she also knows how to shake her head "no"!).

*naps:*She seems to be down to one nap a day, and it varies as to when she is ready for it. Sometimes I think we should institute some sort of 'schedule' (we never have) but that's DH's department so all I can do is suggest. If it were me I probably wouldn't....I have tried to put her down to nap when she isn't sleepy and it's a nightmare (no pun intended).

She naps and sleeps on a toddler mattress next to our bed. She has recently stopped crying when she wakes up - instead she gets up and tries to get out of the room! (We have a monitor going so we can hear the little feet on the floor!)

I was just away for work for 2 nights and the first night was a disaster apparently - she cried a long time. But the second night was much better so I have new hope for nightweaning. I am pretty ready to do it...she doesn't always nurse when she wakes up at night and I know she doesn't NEED it (physiologically speaking) because she went 2 nights without it (I pumped and DH tried to give her a bottle, which she used to take, but she refused). She also does the extreme X-games nursing thing where she kneels, stands and spins around without taking the nipple out of her mouth. Owwie.

Anyways. Back to work - welcome new mamas and hope everyone is doing well!

Nancy*age*


----------



## Bethkm (Jun 27, 2003)

It's so fun to hear about everyone's budding toddlers! I've been lurking a lot and keeping up but not posting much... here's our update.

I just turned 27. I don't feel old at all, DH will be 30 this year so that makes me feel young. I'm glad we will be fairly young when our kids are leaving home.

I just started doing some signing with Tyson. He signs the new ones right back to me but doesn't seem to have made the connection yet. We're working on "more, milk, eat, and drink."

Tyson is a really good napper. Depending on the day--meaning does he wake at 5 or 8 in teh morning, he takes one or two naps. Today is a one nap day and he goes down easily at the boob then I lay him in his crib and he sleeps 1 1/2-2 hours. BLISS!! I held him for the first 6 months at nap, then we went through 45 min naps all day long...and now finally we are doing this. It's great.

He is really starting to get serious with the walking. He's finally figured out that it's easier to just walk instead of getting up and down scooting (he's never crawled, just a scooter!). DH was out of town for most of the week and of course Tyson starts walking a lot while he's gone. DH was so dissapointed to miss it but DS is no pro yet so there's still plenty to see.

I an so tired of our cold and snow...really ready for spring this year! I need a break from my life too, I am really thinking about a date night with DH. We have done this once in the 15 months since DS is born and that was last Valentines day and we waited till after he was asleep. How I wish for a likeminded, lactating friend! Mamfern and Mamjazza what a blessing that you guys have each other.

Peace,
Beth


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

kidsatheart- yeah, it's nice to have each other around when we do visit. I hadn't seen them since christmas when they came to visit this past few days. I breastfed my little nephew when he was a couple of weeks old (and pumped some milk for him too), as he wasn't doing very well. We found out later that he had tongue tie. Anyways, I agree, that we are lucky to have each other. I wish I still had lotz 'o milk, but alas, pregnancy hormones have taken it all.


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

I am 26. Sometimes I feel like I just stepped out of high school and I am wondering who said I was old enough to have 2 babes!!







But then other times i will have these mild panic attacks when I feel like I am so old and what am I doing with my life?? But really I have to say if I hadn't had my kids I don't know if I would have ever found my passion. Having 2 terrific natural birth experiences made me want to help other women have the same. SO, I have started my doula training and I want to go back to school to learn Shiatsu. I am also a trained herbalist, so between those 3 things I should be able to figure out something pretty great! Sometimes having patience is so hard; it really is a virtue!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Well Island Mommy you and I are the elders here. We're the same age







Thing is all the co-sleeping, bfing, slinging moms I've met are 35+ around these parts. It's nice to have such a great mix here at MDC and wonderful to see all you younger mamas taking on this mothering concentration with such dedication.

Ds has a cold and last night was up every hour or less. Poor little guy, he's congested and runny at the same time. I could hear how uncomfortable he was, tossing and turning trying to get comfy, he'd nod off but then his little blocked nose would prevent him from dropping fully into sleep, so he'd rouse and want to nurse but then that wouldn't really do it for him either







. He's asleep in the sling right now after a one nap day. I've been giving him a homeopathic for his cold over the course of the afternoon so I'm hoping that will lessen his discomfort somewhat.

He's taking to solids more these days and seems to quite enjoy veggies--peas, spinach, avo, mustard greens, squash. Tonight he had blackberries for the first time and really liked them. Not too keen on banana or other fruits except apple and orange tho I hesitate to give him citrus at this point.

Mamajaza & Mamafern keep up the wonderful support of each other. Really that's how mothering should be, tribe-like


----------



## bakeria (Jan 10, 2004)

I am so proud of all you young mamas. Having a baby is such a leap of faith - you are so brave! In some ways I am happy I waited til 34 but now that I have dd I wish I had her with me earlier. I love being her mom so much.
rebx: Baby Faye loves her toddler bed. She is thrilled that it is her special place. We have used it for only one nap so far - I nursed her down in there and she called when she woke up. She didn't seem frightened or confused but I am still taking her to bed with us at night. I'm not ready to give up co-sleeping or night nursing yet. I thought I might be and read some of Dr. Jay Gordon's book last night but I think I'll wait. I bet your Ava would love her new bed. Is she a good climber?
KAH: Best of luck to you with Julianna. I'm new, has she been with you since birth? My good friend is single and adopting her 4 year old nephew. These adoption and foster care stories break my heart. May you have all the strength you need.
Maria


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

My dh was sick last week--even stayed home from work last Friday (he NEVER calls in sick--it was bad







). Figured someone else would catch it. Of course it was Owen. He was down on Wednesday--low grade fever, bit of a cough, pretty tired--took a 45 min. nap in the morning, a 3-hour in the afternoon and another 1 hour early evening. I was bracing myself for a pretty horrible few days and nights. He didn't eat any solids all that day, though I offered him some. He did nurse about 10 times, though. I ended up giving him about 2000-2500mgs of vit. c (He did end up having one loose stool, so I know I gave till bowel intolerance). He slept from 8:30 wed. night till 7:30 thurs. morning. He woke up and was completely well. No sign of illness whatsoever! I'm truly amazed. I'm sure the combination of nursing, vitamin c in massive quantities and the amount of sleep he got had everything to do with it. I'm so happy about it--I just had to share!









Oh, and yesterday I fell down the stairs in the garage (just 2 of them, but it hurt) with Owen. Fortunately, he didn't get hurt. I though I'd hurt him because we hit the van, but he just sat there and looked at me like "what the heck?" :LOL I got pretty banged up (twisted ankle, skinned elbow and knee, really sore arm) but am just so thankful he was fine. I was so scared!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

to you, Brayg


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Awwww...thanks! I'm ok now. It could have been so much worse.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

To whoever asked (sorry): we've had Julianna ("Osa") since she was 5 days old! She was born on a Thursday night and we picked her up Monday morning.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Hey KAH I just noticed you've added another dc to your sig line. Does that make 4 kids you've got at home now?









lilmiss' mama I'm also thinking of training to become a doula. How is it going? Are you doing it locally or through a national group. I'd be really interested to hear your experiences.


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

solsticemama- Right now I am doing an online course. It is run by Carla Hartly the founder of AAMI (Ancient Art of Midwifery Institute). She is a midwife and has at least one book out on the market. The program that I am in is called The Challenge Project. It is the first time she has done it. This is a 6 month course that will end June 24. We get weekly assignments is our email along with resources, quizes, and tons of information. This first month was dedicated to anemia. We also have set up a yahoo group, so all of us students can communicate. If you are interested you can still sign up. It is so cheap, especially for all the info. you get. It is about $60 if you just want the assignments and info. and nothing else. If you want to send the assignments and quizes in, get feedback, and get a certificate at the end it is $150. You can email Carla at [email protected] if you are interested. Tell her Anna told you about it.








After this I want to start training with ALACE.

Also...for the first time Scarlett called mama, mama and came looking for me!







Just to give me a hug and then run back to playing. So adorable














!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

it is really great to have the support of another mamma! we live far away right now and feel sad lots because we are lonely...but we have decided to move closer to mamajaza ..im really excited and i feel like its going to be really good for elwynn and i to be in a community where we know people and where we can walk to play groups and to the pool and the park. our society is lacking "tribal culture" i guess we have to build it ourselves.

Fern


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Well, solsticemama, there is some crazy drama that goes along with D.J. (my stepson). He doesn't live with us, but he visits often. He's always said he wants to live with us, so his mom gets jealous a lot and stops allowing the visits for awhile. DH is not on D.J's birth certificate (long story), so he just has to wait out the tantrum of his ex-wife before he can see his son again. He (DJ) has just recently come back into our life, so I thought he was deserving of a mention in my sig line :LOL. We'll soon be going to court once and for all to finalize paternity and get legal visitation so the ex-wife can't argue with it... It's just been an emotional and financial battle with the whole subject, so I've never mentioned it. But, there's the low-down!









Zach and Julianna have recently started playing together. They used to just kind of follow each other around, but now they're interacting. Zachary chases Julianna, and they just laugh and laugh! In Zach's bedroom we have this little tent DH made with playsilks, and Zach was inside it while Julianna was just outside the 'door'. Zach would stick his head out the door and laugh, then Julianna would poke her head in, and they'd both laugh. They were both so giddy and excited! It was so darn cute, it was all DH and I could do to stand in the doorway and laugh at them!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Let me reiterate KAH
















lilmiss' mama--thanks for the info. I was just on the DONA site last night and liked what I read. There are a couple of upcoming workshops that I'm interested in but doubt I'll be able to attend since ds probably won't be able to accompany me. What made you choose Alace over DONA? Just curious.

Hope all you mamas and babes, oops, I mean toddlers are having a good day.


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

solsticemama--I don't have any concrete reasons as to why I chose ALACE over DONA. It just felt right.







And for whatever reason I like the name better. Weird, I know!


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

My DD is pretty grumpy these days. I think that she is teething. The incisors are the next ones to come through. Moms who have been through this before, were these ones hard on your baby? I don't know, because she had NO problems teething with the other teeth.

I'm feeling pretty depressed right now. Being alone for so long, I've seemed to finally get some "finding myself" time. I'm staying at my mom's place, but she went to Arizona for a month and a half. She will be back at the end of the month. Mamafern was here for a while, but now she won't be back till the end of february as well. It's just me and the babe.

I've been taking her outside a lot these days. SHe loves it sooo much. She is finally able to explore "on her own". We went to the park a few times, and she played outside on the deck for a while this morning. It feels so much better to be outside. I need the sunshine!!!


----------



## bakeria (Jan 10, 2004)

My dd has not gotten her incisors yet but my Mama told me that these were the toughest for us kids. She said sometimes our eyes would even appear puffy while they were coming in. I hope it's over quickly for you two.
I know what you mean about the sun. The Oregon winter has seemed very long. Take care of yourself and the babies. Spring will be here soon!


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

welcome bakeria.

my dd is holding steady at 7 teeth. 4 top, 3 bottom. looks kinda funny IMO. I can feel a whole bunch more below the gums, but no signs of more teething yet.

I went in for my annual pap smear this am. I am on the mini pill. Had some spotty bleeding last month. She said it was normal, but since it was the first time and I was already there -- did a pg test. so I KNOW I'm not pg, but there's this tiny part of me that was a little sad when it was neg. DH is not yet ready for another and I don't really want another november baby. Winter is tough in duluth with a wee one.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

The same thing happened to me a few months back, kerc. I switched from the mini-pill to the Nuva ring. I thought it'd be weird, but it's actually better for me- no pill to remember/forget.

I do want another baby soon, but we have no room in this house for another child. I want another boy, but that's mainly because then he and Zach could share a bedroom, and we wouldn't have to add on to the house! (Crystal and Julianna already share a room...)

Anyhoo... boring day here today.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

I took a pg test on Saturday and it was negative. I'm bummed. Not that I have even gotten my period back, but there's that part of me deep down that wants to be. And the funny thing is that Owen keeps me so danged busy, I can't even imagine another little one right now, but I'm LONGING for a newborn again.







:LOL


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

No time to chat (who's got time?), but just wanted to say, hi, I miss you all!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

aaaagghhhh all this baby talk. We are done and I am just a little sad about it. I am so conflicted. I don't want more teenagers which means no babies becasue they have a funny way of turning into teenagers like that. But I want more babies. . . . I lovd htis stuff! But it just gets harder and harder every day.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi mamas~

kerc - My daughter had the four on top and three on the bottom thing going for a good six weeks!! Just yesterday her bottom left incisor came through. It does look funny, doesn't it, kinda lopsided!

As far as teething, yes I think the incisors have the been the hardest ones on my dd. I was on here just a little while ago asking the same thing - what helps? My dd didn't go for the cold washcloth trick, but she does love her toothbrush (thanks kerc I think you were the one who suggested this). We have one that we just let her chew on as much as she wants, as long as she's seated and yes she seems to understant that "rule" quite well. Also I make her super thick smoothies with extra ice so it ends up having the consistancy of icecream. I use yogurt and fruit, ususally bananas and strawberries and a couple of ice cubes. She LOVES that. Also, i've been reading a lot lately about Vitamin C and it's ability to decrease inflamation so we've been giving her some extra vitamin C these last few days. HTH

Oh yes, and I'm 23 (not for long!) and my dh is 26........ and yes we've both been feeling "old" lately. I think mostly because we have been doing a lot of "growing" in our thinking and views. The more we learn, the less naieve we are and the older we feel.... At least I think that may have something to do with it.

Dd has been down to one nap for a little while. But this last week she's suddenly not napping at all... I'm definetley NOT ready for that........ i'm not sure what to do, but I really need that nap time for myself. REALLY REALLY REALLY. dh is a full time student and works full time so there are MANY days when my only break is that nap... I'm really hoping that it's just a fluke and she settles back into an afternoon nap. Otherwise you may never hear from me again!! She is obsessed with the keyboard and mouse so it is impossible to do any thing on the computer when she is awake.

gotta go---


----------



## Island Mommy (Mar 26, 2003)

punkprincessmama, how do you serve your smoothies to your dd? In a regular cup, sippy cup or with a straw? I'd like to start introducing them to my dd but am not sure how to get them inside her rather than on her!


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

All of a sudden, both Zachary and Julianna got their schedules all screwed up. They don't want to take one big nap from 11-1, now they want to stay up until 2 and sleep till 4. Then they're groggy and tired, but it's too early for bed so we have to try and keep them up, and deal with their attitudes... Very crazy. I hope they get back into their old groove... I was doing pretty well on the schedule we had going!

Zach had been grabbing red potatoes from the pantry lately, and taking bites out of them :LOL, so we gave him a whole nectarine today. He did really well with it, taking big bites on his own. He loved it! And it was weird watching my BABY eat such a big-person food. They're growin' up soooooo fast...


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Nothing makes Ava look grown up like when she is casually eating a whole apple. She loves it. her first tantrum was when she got her sisters apple and Lily took it away from her. She screeched and threw herself on the floor. She was probably about 9 months old. has been eating them that way ever sense.

She has 10 teeth completely out and 2 more almost out. i believe they broke through the other day but have hid again just to be pains.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

teeths seem to be our enemy these days... :LOL
she has 9 thru the skin, and three molars still breaking through. So far, the molars have been the worst BY FAR!! And they are taking a lot longer, naturally as they are bigger.
We broke down and gave her some baby advil so she could sleep a bit better at night. It has helped, and i can tell when it starts to wear off...

DD loves to eat whole apples too. she doesn't actually get too far.. she likes to take divets out of the apple, then gets bored with it. so i get the rest!







she still eats mostly momma juice for hunger, so everything else is pretty much for fun and amusement.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Island Mommy -

When I make a regular smoothie for dd I put one cup of yogurt, one small banana and almost one cup of strawberries. Then I put it in her Tupperware cup that has a hole for a straw and she does well with that. She also loves to drink them straight from a regular cup but she needs help with that still of course! For teething I make the smoothie thicker by adding extra fruit (frozen) and ice cubes, usually 4 - 5. Then I put it in a bowl and she eats it with a spoon like icecream, only healthier. The cold seems to numb her mouth. Oh yeah, this recipe will make enough for you to have some too!


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

Scarlett's teeth are so slow! She only has 4, 2 on the top and 2 on the bottom. They have been coming in for about a month now and they still aren't all the way thru. I call them tooth buds.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

mamajazza dont be sad! we love you! come visit us if you get lonely









fern elwynn and timthy


----------



## Trini girl (Feb 3, 2004)

my daughter is 14 months and she only has one tooth







i don't know where the rest of them are...the one tooth she does have she got two months ago...but she's doing so well on everything else, she is so smart. she knows where her eyes, nose, mouth and belly are. it's so cute! i say where's your belly? she puls up her cloths and touches her belly...my smart girl!


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

Trini girl--my mom said I didn't get my first tooth until I was 18 months. My grandma always says that because my teeth were so slow they will last a long time!







I'm sure your dd's are on their way!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

late teeth are a blessing. enjoy that toothless smile while you can.

Ava finally cut those two bottom molars in muchc tavail tonight. I was really sick to day, mastitis maybe. it is seriously the only other time in my life I have gotton a fever. I kept thinking what trooper to just hang out with me. then once my fever broke I relized she had a fever. 104*. i kant belive I missed that. I let her nurse (it hurts soooooo bad I don't know if I can go on) and she seemed to feel better, although i started feeling much worse. then we had some ice cream and then she threw up







my poor girl. Now I am starting to feel sick again. I need a shower but the thought of being that cold (there is no heat vent in our bathroom or hall way) makes me feel like hurling. How did someone who hates cold this much end up in flippin' SD.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

edited to add sandra I hope you feel better soon.
(just spent about 2 minutes looking for the right little guys smile and came up empty). Pop in a video for your dds and make yourself some tea!

here's the post I originally posted.
car seat question:
specifically aimed at those of you with more than one kiddo, but any comments/input would be appreciated.

We have a britax roundabout as the primary carseat. We just bought a second car last weekend which finally has a backseat. I am envisioning dh picking up and/or dropping off dd at dcp. Without a doubt we are buying a second carseat.

The question is which one. Do we go ahead and buy another roundabout (which is less $$ than the newer wizard) or do we buy something that can later be a booster seat?

The one thing that got to us about the graco infant carseat was how much the straps twisted. I had been looking at the alpha omega by costco, but honestly I hate costco stuff usually.l

any input? I'm going to post on the toddler board too.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

We have a Cosco (not the same as Costco) Regal Ride for both of our kids. They were both $50 at Target. They should last to about 70 lbs. Right now they're both at about 20 lbs, and it fits on the 2nd strap (there are 3 settings). They seem to like them!


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

I got a Highback Mountain Summit for my youngest dd when she moved out of the infant seat. It can be used later as a booster. She seems to like it. They range in cost from $100-120. The cheaper one is at Wal-Mart.







: The seat also got a good rating from consumer reports.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

www.carseatdata.org

kerc check out the above link. On the website is a section called carseat compatability or something like that. It is a database that helps you find carseats that will fit well in your particular vehicle.

We have the Cosco Alpha Omega, because it fits well in my car. We like it very much, it's secure, easy to use, etc. However it has received poor ratings from Consumer Reports as a booster. So when dd gets older/bigger we will buy her a new booster.

HTH


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Hi







. I've never logged on to this thread for some reason, but I have a November 02 babe. He's a lovely little walking man. :LOL So I am joining in the fun, as it were.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Welcome, eilonwy. Congrats on the new lil' sprout, too.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

i am checking it out. EXACTLY the kind of info i was looking for.

wrt computers...we have an old keyboard that we had laying around. whenever i am on the computer and erin wants to be too -- we tell her "go get your computer" it buys me about 10 minutes at least


----------



## veganmamma (Sep 10, 2002)

Well, I decided *not* to read the last 6 pages. Sorry, I hang my head in shame.







Dd is 14 mos and learning to run. We recently quit it with the shampoo and soap for dd and me, though I'm still using soap on my hands during the day. Hmmm.... Dd who was very small for her age seems to be catching up a little bit, and I've been shelling out for organic fruits so she's been eating lots of new foods lately. Berries and oranges and bok choy amongst other things. I'm taking an intensive class right now and DP watches dd all day Sunday but is nearby so we spend breaks together. It's nice, because of the nature of the class I feel very comfortable with it. Once dd started crying outside the door and my teacher asked if the class heard what she said or if they were all good moms and listening to the baby. She also told me to get out there and nurse her. Very cool. I guess that's all from us, I'll try to read back in segments and see what's going on with all of you.








Lauren


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

What a cool prof. !! It is cool that it can all workout for you like that.

I am feeling a little better. My fever is gone. What a wreck that made me. It is only the third time I can remember having a fever and (and all were in the last 18 months) I just go nuts. I burst out crying over everything, I hallucenate, I shake uncontrolably and get raging headaches. I can't belive my children go through this one a regular basis. I will definitely be using the tylenol a little more liberally with them with no regrets. Called my MW today and she put me on a pretty hefty antibiotic (which reminds me, time to take the next dose - four a day on an empty stomach, no food 2 hours befor or 1 hour after. at least this will help with my diet :LOL). She said it was a classic case of Mastitis. She also told me nopt to wait to call. I htink they have it written in my chart to remind me of that everytime I call. Ava seems to be doing a little better. her fever was lower and her teeth are through. She is sleeping now and hpefully tomarrow will be back on her schedule which just helps her feel more right. She kept dozing off and then waking up and looking around like "I am not supposed otbe here now and I am tired but I can't sleep" I feel so bad for her.

how many words are your kids saying? I have always felt that Ava was behind verbally. I got a thing in the mail today and it went over where should be developmentally and she just isn't there. She says "ticka ticka" while wiggling her fingers. Thats about ti. She says mama and da every now and then and has said madeline and Lilyka (slear as a bell) once each.







otherwise nothing. The note said she should say about 3 words other than mom and dad. She signs "more". And she doesn't identify anything in books or on her body or anything. She does OK with people like "where's pop? where's sissy?" Does this sound normal. Why am i suddenly worried about my 3rd child







I wasn't like this before :LOL I must be going nuts.


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

Lilyka-I am sure Ava is fine. I think kids with older sibs don't speak as fast as first babes because they have so many people speaking for them or getting them what they need.

Scarlett has just really started to say things within the last few days. She says eye, nn for nose, baby, ball, mama, again, go, more, and very oddly she has said alligator, butterfly, and sunglasses. They were clear as a bell and totally random. However, if you ask her to say them she won't.









I am glad you are starting to feel better. I had a mild case of mastitis with both girls, not fun!


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

My baby can say Whatsat? and point and it seems like she also says whosat, and whatsis. She also says HI! to EV_ER_Y_ONE. Then they ask her how are you, and she just stares or says Hi again.:LOL She can also say kitty, hot, and she says those appropriately. She doesn't say mama very often, but says dada all the time, even though dada is not here. Every baby is different. she said turtle oncebefore she turned one. and she can say doggy sometimes. that's about it for now.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Hey veganmamma I wondered where you'd gotten to. Welcome back







.

lilyka







to you and Ava

Ds has a number of words but my fave is 'ball'. It sounds like bow and he says it in the sweetest most refined little voice







Also all animals are 'ow' as in 'meow' without the 'me' part. I love listening to his little patter. He also communicates with facial expressions alot too. I love that I understand his 'language', that I know what a word is depending on the way he shapes a sound with his breath. So subtle, so precious.


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

Bakeria - thanks for the advice on toddler beds. I think we're going to get Ava's out of storage (aka grandma's house) and give it a try.

My Ava is also slow to speak English. She was using several words in addition to mama & dada before she started walking full-time. Since she's taken to her feet, though, her spoken vocabulary has almost completely disappeared. She's using more signs all the time, but her only regular-use spoken words are mama, dada, that ("dat!" or "dat?"). I figure she's putting all of her energy into mastering her feet (working on running this week), and will start up again with speaking when she's able to focus her energy on that.

Welcome, eilonwy!

Glad you're feeling better, Lilyka!

punkprincessmama, I love that carseat link - Very handy. Thanks!


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

erin says "mimimimi" (mommy), dada, baby and uh-oh. she says uh-oh very often. hmm, maybe we should branch out and say more things to her huh?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

My toddler is nerdly like his mamma, so when people ask me things about his development I usually say "I'm not worried about him" because I don't want to get other people upset or encourage other people to get worried about/start pushing their kids.

Is anyone else preparing their toddler for the arrival of a new sibling? What have you done differently? I've never had to deal with this before.. the closest was my younger niece, who while I was pregnant with Eli would follow me around and climb into my lap, settling in a nursing position. She didn't really know what she was after, she just seemed to have some vague memories of nursing. My mother said she could smell the milk on me and it reminded her. :LOL


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:

I am feeling a little better. My fever is gone. What a wreck that made me. It is only the third time I can remember having a fever and (and all were in the last 18 months) I just go nuts. I burst out crying over everything, I hallucenate, I shake uncontrolably and get raging headaches. I can't belive my children go through this one a regular basis. I will definitely be using the tylenol a little more liberally with them with no regrets.
I had something yesterday and got a fever. I'm the same way--get weird, hallucinate, etc. I fell asleep on the couch for about 10 minutes and started making noises in my sleep. My 8 year old confirmed it! :LOL

I had the WORST headache, but didn't take anything because I wanted the fever to do its job. I know you probably already know this, but be careful about giving a fever reducer because it can actually make a person/child sicker to get rid of the fever before the nasties are "cooked out".

My fever broke in the middle of the night and I feel fine now--just a little bit of sinus pressure but certainly better than yesterday.

Owen is talking a lot--some of it I can actually figure out! :LOL He loves to talk about kitties. He also says cup, ball, coat... It's so neat to see how much he can comprehend though. If I tell him it's time to change his diaper, he walks to his bedroom. I tell him to get his coat and he gets it. If I tell him it's time to go upstairs or downstairs, he does. I just







it.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Wow now that you mention both of my last two children completely clammed up after the began walking. That is totally waht happened. Perhaps she can't chatter and walk at the same time. If she has to cry of something she will stop, whine, stop with the whining and then continue walking. Holy cow. Your a genious.

I don't think there is much you can do to prepare a baby this age for a new sib. They are so young that it would really be hard for them to wrap thier heads around the whole process. the best you can do is make sure that your current baby isn't completely dethroned and you really hipe the whole "how cool it is to have a brother/sister" thing. I htink kids this age are pretty into babies, at least mine were so I think it would have been an easy transition for them (not so much for me :LOL)


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

elwynn is finally walking! it is very cute how he toddles with this look of pure concentration on his face. he is still crawling some but using his feet more now. his favorite words are hot, dry dry ( bye bye)* waving*..dog, tat, stop, no, book, mama, dada, yaya ( hello) whats dis and who's dat. we went to see the lord of the rings and he slept through most of it but at the end he stood up, pointed at samwise and said "WHOS DAT" really loud. it was really funny. yay for toddlers. im longing for another baby though and i know its not really a good thing. anyone else feel like this?


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

MamaFern, yes... and I hate it!









Zach says bye bye, Mama, Dada, doggie, nanana (no no), and uh-huh (uh-oh). He signs "more". I think he should be saying more, maybe, but he's learning every day so I don't rush him!

My babe is so sick right now. Terrible wheezing and chest pain- he refused to cough last night because it hurt when he did. He couldn't breathe very well, and he was tossing and turning so I just gave him a breathing treatment at 2am. (We have a nebulizer for Crystal, where it blows a mist of medicine into the lungs.) I only got a little bit of sleep last night... I'm dreading tonight! He has a fever, so he's hot, and he nurses constantly. He'll come off the breast to cry loudly and squirm around, letting me know he's still sick and feels like crap. Poor baby!


----------



## Trini girl (Feb 3, 2004)

ummm....no.
am i the only one who doesn't want another baby? i love my daughter, she is my heart but i'm so glad she can walk and let me know what she wants. maybe in 4 yrs or so i'll have another one but...who knows. i'm still young so i got time left, i gotta see about my career before i have another baby...so i have the money to take care of one. jmo.


----------



## Sleepymama (Oct 9, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by MamaFern_
*elwynn is finally walking! it is very cute how he toddles with this look of pure concentration on his face. he is still crawling some but using his feet more now. his favorite words are hot, dry dry ( bye bye)* waving*..dog, tat, stop, no, book, mama, dada, yaya ( hello) whats dis and who's dat. we went to see the lord of the rings and he slept through most of it but at the end he stood up, pointed at samwise and said "WHOS DAT" really loud. it was really funny. yay for toddlers. im longing for another baby though and i know its not really a good thing. anyone else feel like this?*
I am amazed your toddler slept through LOTR. It's like 3.5 hours and it's so loud and so stimulating and so many people! I wouldn't take mine near a movie theater for anything! Craziness. We'd be asked to leave within about 3 minutes LOL! Do the rest of you take your toddlers to movies? I think he really needs to be 3-4 years old before he could sit through one, but he's super hyper and gets overstimulated easily. I would love to have another baby but it is a really bad idea right now...DS is major high needs, doesn't sleep, and I would never survive PG and a newborn w/him. In a couple years, maybe.


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

I am so ready for another baby! I'm always ready by this time in the age. I usually wait a bit longer but I love having babies and kids around!


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

I love having two babies and don't feel I would like another. I just like the way two feels, one for each hand/hip! I did love being pregnant though and part of me loved giving birth. I have thought of possibly being a serogate mother, but I am not sure I could handle it. I love the age/stage that my youngest is at. It's the I'm not a baby but I am not so independent yet stage. Where she still comes up to me to give me loves and wants me to do things for her and cuddle her. My oldest is getting into the I can do it phase; which is bitter sweet. You know it is great to see them developing and gaining independence, but a little sad at the same time. Anyway, I really like hearing about all the other little ones. Wouldn't they make a great playgroup!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I really want another baby but the thought of them turning 7 one day completely squelches that. My oldest child is definitely the hardest and just keeps getting harder. She is so strange some days. Sher is so whiniy and over sensitive and it judt drives me crazy. Some times I just can't even stand to be around her because all she does is whine and complain. But then tonight she was testing in Tae kwon Do and was confident, focused (through most of her test which considering the environment is awsome for her) and while she was doing her kung fu thing she kicked and punched hard, fast anmd accurate. lots of kids can do one of those, some can 2 but I rarely see anyone, especially a low belt do that. I was totally amazed. I was so shocked I hardly got any pictures :LOL. Once she was there and cupped on the ear by a kid and it popped her ear drum. her instructor didn't noitice because she didn't so much as say ow! of course as soon as she got through the door, all I heard was "that mean shannon hit my ear on purpose, ooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwww it huuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrtttttttttttsssssss" Why can't I have the good Madeline. I really like that madeline. Anyway, so I could have a million babies but everything is so out of control once they leave that dependant phase it just sort fixes my baby lust. Did I mention maedline totally kicked butt on her test tonight. she went on 15 minutes before her bedtime too. She was awsome. I can't get over it.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:

My oldest child is definitely the hardest and just keeps getting harder. She is so strange some days. Sher is so whiniy and over sensitive and it judt drives me crazy. Some times I just can't even stand to be around her because all she does is whine and complain.
OMG--my 8 year old is just like that. I've talked to a lot of parents of 7-8 year olds and they are going through the same kind of stuff. Honestly, he was more well-behaved when he was 3 and 4 years old. Now, he's asserting himself with dh and I, but not using very good judgement when doing it. He also complains and whines about EVERYTHING. I feel bad because it IS more peaceful around here when he is at school--makes me wanna cry just thinking that way because he's my guy--my first born--the same little boy who, at 2 1/2 years old told me "mom, you're my best friend".









Anyway...knowing it's pretty normal helps, but being in the here and now is a little frustrating. Especially when dealing with a toddler who needs extra attention too.


----------



## veganmamma (Sep 10, 2002)

Just thought I'd pop in to give an update of dd. I love reading all of your stories, and thanks for welsoming me back solsticemama. We should really get together sometime.

DD's new thing is "MMmmmm." She says it when she sees anyone eating, when she is hungry, when she sees anyone in the kitchen, when she is eating, when she catches a glimpse of the fridge... you get the idea. She is a little eating machine all of a sudden!! As I type this she is saying it in the other room as her daddy feeds her some rice and veggies. What a cutie! We spent the day walking around San Francisco in the mei tai carrier and had a blast. I hiked all around up and down big hills, it was great. So in order to make up for the exercise I've been eating like a piggy tonight!! I'm on my third glass of soda!! Something I haven't had in a long time! And since no one here probably has heard I started a diet in preparation for summer and I've lost 5 pounds so far! Woo hoo! I may possibly get out to the beach in a bikini this year!


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

I would love another baby! I would love another 3 babies, at least! Realistically, I think we'll try for one more baby, but not for a while. Before I had even delivered Ava's placenta, I was cooing "That was amazing! I want to have another baby RIGHT NOW!" (the power of natural endorphins :LOL ). I find that as Ava grows, and her personality unfolds, it's harder for me to imagine having another baby, and having enough motherlove to go around. I know, it's one of the miracles of parenting, that there IS enough love, and I believe it - It's just hard to move that truth from my brain to my bones.

Also, the practical financial side of having 2 children can sometimes seem overwhelming - Especially if I spend too much time with my Mother, who likes to say things like "Honey, you & your hubby really need to be making at least $50,000 a year each before you even think about another baby!"...Unfortunately for her peace of mind, I've never been deeply motivated by wealth accumulation. Money is important, yes, but so are other less tangible things. Or so I tell myself. Maybe I'm being selfish?

lilyka - Wow! Sounds like your Madeline is well on her way to becoming one confident, powerful woman.

(edited to delete one sentence that made my Ma sound way worse than she actually is. I DO love her!)


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

veganmamma!!! :LOL
I'd definetly like to lose a few pounds, but i am soooo hungry still all the time from nursing! I have a very clean diet, and so am gradually dropping the weight, but every time i try to remove some fat (like avacado or nuts) from my diet, i want to eat lots of baaaadddd things. :LOL Anyway, when i'm done breastfeeding, in 4-8 years :LOL, I'll do a cleanse and get rid of my "baby fat."

No more babies for us, unless the Goddess plants them on me w/o my choice! :LOL I feel like i'd be cheating dd and the other babe if i were to have another in the next 5 years. Plus, i believe the world is over populated as it is. i also feel grateful i was given one babe, as dh and i tried 4 years to get dd.
on the other hand, i do understand the craving for being pregnant, giving birth again, and having a newborn babe. Those were all special times, wonderful times. (despite dd having mild colic







: )

dd's not saying too many discernable words these days.... baby is still her favorite. dada (which means all sorts of things we can't figure out... maybe man?), sometimes mama. she says 'ama for grandma, and an attempt at i love you.
i agree that her legs have sucked up all her verbage energy. :LOL

i was going to post a question here this morning, but can't think of it now.







:








oh well.

Hope everyone has a great day!!!!!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I have lost 35 pounds since I got pregnant. I doubt I will ever wear a bikini again, but since I will definately be pregnant for part of the summer, I *will* wear a swimsuit. It was my favorite thing about being pregnant with Eli; for the first time in years, I didn't feel fat in the summer and I spent a good bit of it in a tankini. :LOL

Dh and I totally planned this New Bean, spent 5 cycles ttc and were thrilled when it finally happend. Since then, my milk has dried up and that's been really hard for me and for Elibean.







We would both like to have at least four kids, but it's looking less and less like that's going to happen because we have no money.







I didn't enjoy my pregnancy or birth with Eli, and after he was born I said that any future siblings he had would be adopted because I could not handle it. :LOL I changed my mind later, and this pregnancy has been remarkably easy thus far (except for losing my milk







). I hope the birth follows suit!

At any rate, if we win the lottery someday (which is unlikely, since we don't usually play) we'll have as many kids as we can have, and then adopt some more. In my ideal world, I'd be rolling in kids. I like them at all ages and stages, and I'm fascinated watching them grow up. (Of course, this may change when I have an 8 year old... :LOL)


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

i gained on the order of 80 lbs with the pregnancy, had the baby and 6 weeks later was only -6. Did i mention my babe was 9lbs 1 oz?

I'm now ~+10 from pre-pregnancy and I can feel it in my jeans. It is slowly coming off but given that I am normally a skinny mini, I think I need the extra to make what little milk I do make.

Bikini -- umm, I'm working on the belly. I have a hard time getting serious about situps just at home. I think I might begin to do them when I am out on a ski or running trail. I'll look totally crazy to most folks, but I really need to fit into a bikini. I'm long in the torso and just can';t find a cheaper long-torso 1 piece suit.


----------



## bakeria (Jan 10, 2004)

I am just amazed at how you mamas are always thinking/talking about exactly what I'm thinking/talking about. I cannot imagine how great it was for you all to follow along with eachother's pregnancies. I never thought it would be true but I am actually thinking about another baby too. This would shock dh since my labor lasted 34 hours+ at home with the midwives and then we still ended up at the hospital. It scared him and I don't think he's up for that again. Plus my pregnancy was bliss...carefree and easy... and I think now I would be more fearful. Oh yeah and money too. But I can't imagine life without my sister and want that for dd. I guess I'll have to think on it a while. DD's still just a babe, even if we are in the toddler forum. My friend adopted her nephew today. It is like she has a new light inside her now that she's a mom. Pretty cool to watch...pretty great for him too. Hope all you mamas and babies are warm and happy.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

really we are just now beginning to feel the pinch of more than one. We signed Lily up for martial arts and suddenly I relised how expensive this could get (she hated it and we were able to use that money elsewhere - still ended up going to the school though







) Also last fall when we signed themup for Awana (what an annoying program) and it cost $75 for books, uniforms and dues. Holy cow!!!! They have one mre year and they are both done wih thier levels andI think that wil be the last year for that. (goes ntil 8:30 on a school night. who are these people?!)

I have started losing weight slowly. So far about 11 pounds since jan. 1. I gave up sodsa which has really helped. I was doing well then went on a two week binge (yet still lost a pound or two) and then got back on track only to promptly get sick and end up on very complicated antibiotics . 4xs a day on an empty stomach. You would thing that would really help a diet but I get so hungry that when I can eat again I go crazy. Also chocolate makes it easier to pump through the pain. That and alcohol. Mastitis sucks!!!!

I didn't want to give anyone the wrong impression of my dd.. She really is a sweet kid. Her little sister 9our middle child ) is a bit of an evil genius (shes the one who licks people if you remember back that far) and knows exactly how to push Madelines buttons. MAdelie then whines which only encourages Lily.







I love my kids! I love my kids! I love my kids!

Hey! speaking of lily and way back to when our wee ones were new borns does anyone remember me talking about Lily stepping on my boob. Seemed impossible even to me but she did it again. It is swollen right now but come one, how does that happen. I have never stepped on anyones boob.. And it is like she has a pain magnet on the bottom of her foot because she ony does it when it is already sore. I am going to have to write about this in her baby book :LOL


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by lilyka_
*







I love my kids! I love my kids! I love my kids!

Hey! speaking of lily and way back to when our wee ones were new borns does anyone remember me talking about Lily stepping on my boob. Seemed impossible even to me but she did it again. It is swollen right now but come one, how does that happen. I have never stepped on anyones boob.. And it is like she has a pain magnet on the bottom of her foot because she ony does it when it is already sore. I am going to have to write about this in her baby book :LOL*
That sounds painful....

The only way dd could step on me was if she was standing on my chest. :LOL


----------



## bakeria (Jan 10, 2004)

Me too. I'm so small it took me a minute to figure out how this was even possible!
Ouch Lilyka.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

I guess you could say I am a bit blessed in the boob department... and dd has managed to step on mine a few times. Step on them and use them to push herself up when we are laying in bed. It REALLY hurts as you can imagine. I never ever thought I'd be talking about this!
















another baby..... this has been on my mind on and off for the last few months... this doesn't seem like the right time though (is it ever?) dh is working full time and in school full time though and the thought of two little ones right now seems very overwhelming for that reason.... but you never know. It seems that when I have baby lust it is very hard to be logical!









I gained 26 lbs with dd and haven't quite lost it all yet... but we have really been overhauling our diet lately - going for organic and fresh, staying away from all the easy prepackaged stuff. Maybe this will help? It was easy at first, but lately i've been tired, dh is working more and.... well you know.........

oops gotta go, dd is eating dinner and now there is yogurt, bananas and cheerios EVERYWHERE!!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

: My boobs are scary huge, and my son steps on them all the time, especially when I'm in bed but even if I'm in a chair with him and he's just trying to get out of it. My nieces have both stepped on my boobs. In fact, kids have been stepping on my boobs since long before I had kids of my own...







:


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

My sweet little babe is asleep







I gained about 20-25 lbs with him and by 6 weeks pp I'd lost it all and then some. Not something I could really afford to do. I had no appetite for a good 2 mos after he was born so I worked hard to keep weight on. Then my appetite kicked in as he began to grow. But I still have to eat constantly thru the day to maintain a bare minimum healthy weight. And always remember to drink, drink, drink my H2o. I feel like I've got a big appetite now but as ds takes in more solids I'll have to start cutting back.

Only theoretical baby lust here :LOL While I love mothering ds, I think being pregnant and running around after a toddler would be pretty challenging, exhausting is the word that comes to mind







: I did love being pregnant tho, at least after the first trimester of all-day sickness. It was a time of mystery and awe, sacred and earthy, exhilarating, scary, poignant...it was the most profound experience.

ok mamas


----------



## veganmamma (Sep 10, 2002)

Had my boob stepped on too. Yeeouch!


----------



## Kiyomi (Apr 11, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by veganmamma_
*DD's new thing is "MMmmmm." She says it when she sees anyone eating, when she is hungry, when she sees anyone in the kitchen, when she is eating, when she catches a glimpse of the fridge... you get the idea.

And since no one here probably has heard I started a diet in preparation for summer and I've lost 5 pounds so far! Woo hoo! I may possibly get out to the beach in a bikini this year!*
Hi all,

I think I need to be with my toddler-mommying sisters in this group!

DS is 14 months and he's awesome.

Veganmamma, Noah says, "Nyomm nyomm nyomm..." when he's eating, I'm eating, etc. It's really cute. He kind of sounds like a Taun taun, for all you Star Wars geeky mommas!

He also just started saying "Nana" for nurse. Also screaming "Nana" if I don't get him to the bed, remove my shirt, open my bra and pop a boob in his mouth fast enough. He also tried to say "Boob" tonight...kinda "buhh"...but I understood him!

Oh, and Lauren...I know you began dieting! Congrats on your five pounds...that's half a clothing size! Woohoo!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by lilmiss'mama_
*Anyway, I really like hearing about all the other little ones. Wouldn't they make a great playgroup!







*
I've thought the same thing on occasion







We're all scattered across the country but every now and then I think how cool it would be to meet up. Totally impossible of course.

veganmama--what're you doin' on a diet, girl?? I saw you 6 mos ago and you looked great


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Hey, whoever has baby lust can come over to my house this July to help me change two sets of BF poo diapers 5 x per day!!! I know Mamafern is going to. She's my SIL.

About being stepped upon... Right now I have two sensitive boobs, and a growing belly to worry about. I was just thinking about this today, before I read any of these posts. It's like I need to protect my whole front from her, she is just so young. She doesn't understand that it hurts mommy and/or the little baby.

As you probably have noticed, I'm pregnant, so I'm intent on gaining weight, rather than losing right now.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by kerc_
*i gained on the order of 80 lbs with the pregnancy, had the baby and 6 weeks later was only -6. Did i mention my babe was 9lbs 1 oz?
*
wow!! that is awesome! i weighed 10# myself. My mom thought i was twins. :LOL

i gained bw 55 and 60#, which was a lot for this 110# girl!
I was a bit underweight, so i am not trying to loose all that i gained, so i just have about 10# to go.
I did lose 30# after the first 48 hours.








i thought that was too cool.


----------



## Bethkm (Jun 27, 2003)

Tyson started walking in the last week and there is no stopping him now!! I am amazed that the little guy doesn't even want to be held sometimes...I never thought the day would come! I was so ready for this, 15 months is a long time to pack a baby around!

We also left him with grandparents for the first time Sat night and it went great! I am constantly impressed by this child and really feel our parenting choices are starting to pay off. We picked baby friendly hours (dropped him off around 4:30 and picked him up at 7) and they just played and played. He didn't cry when we left and it was about 30 min after we got there till he wanted one of us to hold him. I know it may not always go this well, but it is nice to know we can leave for a few hours if we need to now and then.

I have NO baby fever! We have always planned on spacing at about 3 1/2 years and that still feels right. Tyson just seems like such a baby to me still and I wouldn't mind a break between nursing and another pregnancy if I can get it!

I gained about 20# with my PG and have lost about 40# since he's born. I'd like to lose about another 10# but have noticed that it's not as easy as it was, he must be nursing less. I need to realize I don't *need* all those extra calories anymore! Another great reason to breastfeed in my opinion!!

I hope everyone had a great weekend!!

Beth


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

hi mamas!
i have officially been "dropped" by all of my non-baby friends. It sucks. I know that they probably aren't worth it anyhow if they don't have time for me in my new (or not so new) lifestyle....but it still hurts my feelings KWIM?

i wish i knew ya'll irl. I was on the road yesterday and driving home from minneapolis -- I was just dying to talk to someone on my cell phone. We have free nights so I could just blabber away. I couldn't think of a single person to call other than my dh. I've got to branch out! I thought about calling my inlaws. they are always chatty --

erin has rsv, i think. she got it at daycare. She just started coughing today, but the other kids all had it first. who brings their freakin kid to daycare sick? I guess I do -- but I did call her first and the other kids had all HAD the stinking cough already.

ok I've got to get back to work. or make that start working.
talk to me about your babies and lives so i feel like i have some friends!!


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

aw, shucks! You were in the cities--we maybe could have hooked up! Next time you're coming down, LMK.


----------



## nancy926 (Mar 10, 2003)

K, I wait too long between reads! I think I had to skip a few pages.

Baby lust...I don't have it. I didn't have it when I *had* a baby, either....maybe I was just too stressed to enjoy Sascha as a newborn. Not sure. But I am in no hurry to have another. I'm 35, though, so the clock is tickin'.

I gained about 50 lbs w/her and was in the best shape of my life when I got pregnant, so I'm not disillusioned that I'll lose all the weight without some more work! I'm about 10 lbs off my original weight but my body fat is way, way up there from what it was...and right now it's too cold for me to be motivated to run....

Sascha says quite a few words...dada, mama, kitty (comes out kzhzhzhzhzh), dog, ball, bowl, hot (for hot and cold things!), potty, car (well, she says 'brrrrrrmmmm!" for car), moooo (for cow), hoooo (for owl), haha (for sheep..her version of baaa). She "said" her first sentence the other day - she signed "help", then "more", then said "dog" -- she wanted me to help her get some treats for the dogs.

She just started doing this Riverdance thing where she dances in place by stomping on the floor...it's too cute. 'Oh, she likes to do that when she's standing on top of her toybox,' DH said to me last night. !!!! Sometimes I am glad I just keep the office door closed while I'm working.

I'd love to meet y'all IRL sometime...kerc and Brayg, DH's family all lives in Minneapolis and we'll be out there this summer for a wedding...









Nancy


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

quick question for you all....

how does your breast milk change before your periods?
do you think the taste changes, or maybe your smell?

dd radically changed her bm patterns 1 week b4 my period started this month. when af started, she returned to normal.
it was wierd....









gotta go......


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

Unfortunetly I can add myself to the list without enough friends. All the friends I have with kids live at least 500 miles away. And we haven't even seen each other since we've had kids! It is hard to meet people when I go from work to home. Not enough extra $$ to go out with the kids and winter in NE isn't the time to head to the park! I too have the cell phone with unlimited nights and weekends and couldn't think of anyone I wanted to call.







to everyone!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I don't actually want a realbaby, ijust want to want for one :LOL I am such a looser.

I don't know that there is any realtion scentifically but I have a raging case of mastitis right now and I think it is directly related to the return of my period. Here is the time line
Jan 30: Get my period and spent he weekend away with Ava (keft the other two) Notice discomfort think she must have latched on funny.
Feb 7: I notice more discomfort while nursing. assume thrush and use genetian violet. does noithing.
Feb 10 raging case of mastits hits me
Feb 18 still suffering.
Sound completely related tome. I bet she changed the way she nused or somehting (as if I would notice, I have been nursing pretty much solidly for the last 4 years) and messed up the flow, I get a plugged duct and the rest is infection hhistory.

here are some things I have learned about mastitis that LLL won't tell you. (I used to ba a LLL leader and wa appauled at the way they blow this off) If it is bacterial you should get on antibiotics as soon as possible because it only gets worse with every passing hour. it can however be viral. You can get it from a sick child nursing and you can make your child sick (ava spiked a fever within 2 hours of me getting mine. and it was gone a few hours after I stopped nursing her. When I nursed her againh er fever came back breifly. I hardly think it was a coincedence.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Zach just got out of the hospital, after 3 days. He had RSV, pneumonia and bilateral ear infections. He was so sick! I thought I'd be happy to come home, but now Crystal and Julianna have a stomach flu. So, they're puking out one end and they have junk coming out the other end... UGH! The laundry never ends! (And, sweet loveing wonderful DH only did 1 load of laundry while I was with Zach in the hospital, so that didn't help...) DH and I have to keep the kids separated, and we have to wear gowns and gloves in the girls' room so we don't get Zach sick. He's on steroids for the RSV, so his immune system is compromised. He's been on antibiotics for over 48 hours so he's no longer contagious, but we have to worry about the girls' stomach bug getting him sick. I am so tired, and ready for the sickness to be over! When it rains it pours, huh Mamas??? I probably won't be able to post as often as usual until things calm down around here, but I just wanted to let you know we're still here! Pray for us, please.

Peace to you all...


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm sorry mama! I'll be thinking about you and praying as well!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

elwynn and i didnt sleep a wink last night. its the first time since he was Tiny that i remember feeling sooo tired. he nursed all night, but in a really manic way. he wasnt happy about the milk he couldnt breathe well ( he has a cold) and he woke up at 4:30 wanting breakfast! he has an eye infection too. his eyes are all red and puffy and he looks soo sick. im taking him to the clinic soon. we are moving on saturday and im stressed because we planned to move in a few weeks and now its been bumped to saturday and i dont know if we can bring everything with us or not.. ak. moving is so much stress. hmm. as for babies today i sure dont feel like being pregant or having another one! some days i do some days i dont. thanks everyone for your feedback on the topic. at least i know im not crazy to think about another baby.. but my partner says NO! never. im sad because of his reaction. i dont want another baby NOW, but some day and he's very against that idea.









love fern


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Mamafern - my dh said he didn't want anymore after our frst and we have three. Don't be a nag but if it is important to you be sure you impress upon him just how important it is. each one of mine was a struggle but worth the persistance and the fight.








to all you mamas with sick kids. Holy crap I would be loosing my mind.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi mamas -

Big Ole Hugs to everyone with a sick kiddo.... esp you Kids At Heart. I get stressed worn out with just one sick kiddo. You are an incredible mama!!

Mama Fern, have you tried putting some expressed breast milk in your little one's eye? I have heard that can work wonders for eye infections. I have heard about it curing pink eye actually. It couldn't hurt to try....

As for being dumped by childless friends.... been there. It hurts doesn't it? DH is my best friend, and has been since we met, but I'd love to have some IRL mama friends..... when we moved here I thought I was going to meet lots of great, like minded mamas. My next door neighbor is only two years older than me and has two little ones. Her youngest is just months older than my daughter. I was so excited. Now that I know her very well, I just don't want to be around her. We get along fine. But as far as mothering goes we are exactly opposite in every way possible. She is a spanker and a yeller and a "go away you are bothering me" kind of mom and I find that if I spend a lot of time with her I'm not as patient and gentle with my daughter as I usually am.
Everytime we get together I find myself having to defend my parenting at every turn... why I don't give my fourteen month old soda and candy was the last one... (she does and repeatedly offered candy to my daughter after I politely refused and refused and refused...) Anyways, I'd love to meet some mamas around here that are like minded. We found out about an AP support group here and showed up for the meeting this month...except that us and one other family were the only ones that showed up. They had never been there before either. We sat in our cars and talked a little but it was night and cold so we all gave up and went home... I guess we'll try again next month.







:

Oh yeah, and Mona, I have no idea about BM changes. i have only had my period twice since dd was born and I didn't notice anything then. I'm due for another visit to the red tent later this week so I'll start paying attention.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

My oldest IRL friend (not age old, but length of friendship old) is so totally opposite of me. I just hate it. It's to that point where the friendship needs to end. She's constantly making really bad decisions (financially, relationship-wise, etc) and her friends and family are always bailing her out and then she sh*ts on us in one way or another. She isn't a great mom--she *needs* her time away from her kids--going to the bar, etc. I'm just not like that. I'm a breastfeeder, non-vaxer, etc. She's a formula feeder (though she joined LLL with me before her last baby was born and caved a week into it) a vaxer (she wasn't going to vax, but never bothered to do any research and caved at her dd's first well baby checkup), and we just have nothing in common. It's so sad that a 15 year friendship has gone down the tubes, but I'm happy where my life has gone and she's not happy with hers.









I've got some pretty good IRL friends that live in my neighborhood. I'm just not that great at tribing. I'm a homebody most of the time--it's comfortable, kwim?


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

I know exactly what you mean Brayg. i'm the same way.


----------



## bakeria (Jan 10, 2004)

All you poor mamas with sick kids might get a chuckle out of my afternoon. Inspired by your stories I decided to do one of my yoga videos. I thought maybe dd would do it along with me. Pretty silly huh? Anyway, everytime I would lie on my back she would clamber on and start nursing. What a visual, eh? It was pretty hilarious.








I feel for you homebody mamas too. I think my next door neighbors think dh and I are antisocial hermits cause we don't want to hang out and drink beers all the time.
Hope everyone feels better soon.

Bakeria mama to dd Faye born 11/17/02


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

Like lilyka said if I had 3 sick kids I'd be losing my mind! Now that the girls sleep so well through the night, it is tough when they don't. Mama needs her sleep!
As far as meeting people goes...I would love to have more friends with similar parenting styles, but at the same time home is so comfy. It is hard to get myself out. My grandma tells stories of card parties and neighborhood get togethers and it sounds so nice; yet why am I so unmotivated?!


----------



## nancy926 (Mar 10, 2003)

Big hugs to the mamas w/sick kidlets....DD has a nasty cold, but that's nothing compared to hospitals and the barfing flu.

Brayg, you wrote: "She isn't a great mom -- she *needs* her time away from her kids..."

I need time away from my kid sometimes...and I don't think I'm a bad mom. I *need* time to myself to recharge and make me a better mom. (I don't go out drinking tho...half a beer and I'm conked out on the couch, yk? But half an hour of me drinking coffee at the bakery while DH and DD hang out at home....yes!!!!)

I think that wanting or needing time alone doesn't make you not a good mom. I'm sure that's not what you meant, but I've been reading a lot from moms (here and on email lists I'm on) about wanting to do things "on their own" and feeling guilty about it. No guilt!









Nancy


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

Quote:

I think that wanting or needing time alone doesn't make you not a good mom. I'm sure that's not what you meant, but I've been reading a lot from moms (here and on email lists I'm on) about wanting to do things "on their own" and feeling guilty about it. No guilt!

I totally agree. I think the key thing is that needing time to yourself is not the problem. I think oftentimes people I think of as poor parents need too much time away from their kiddos. I always think why have kids if you don't want to have fun with them. It is not like most of us need them for extra hands on the farm or anything. I just get so ticked off at the people who see kids as a checklist item -- check, they've done that in life. Kinda like buying a house or something. I need time away from most other people, spouse, baby, boss, etc. I mostly need time to recharge me as a person. i think kids need this too -- time spent playing by oneself can be a very valuable thing.

wrt to sick kids. hugs to you mamas with super sickies. Leah I could rant about the lack of laundry my dh does when I am away until the cows come home. My solution -- when I begin doing laundry again I pick out all his clothes and put them on the bottom of the pile to be washed. Granted it is a passive-agressive kinda thing, but it makes me feel better.

Erin is getting better. She's got a little cough, but slept great last night. She's always the last one to get sick at daycare and she gets the mildest version of whatever goes around. I attribute it to the regular ingestion of mom-juice (our name for breast milk, numnum or the equivalent was too, umm babyish for my dh







).

wrt friends -- I'm feeling a little better. I'd love to meet some mamas in Minneapolis -- I'm there rather regularly. Most trips go like this: get up at 5am, nurse baby (who goes to dc for the day), drive to cities, work in lab like mad until ~6pm and then return home. whew, one exhausted mama. But sometimes dh goes with and then we bring erin along.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

oh one more thing.
breastmilk and ovulation.

there are changes in bm with ovulation and your period. hormonal changes. so probably a supply drop for a day or two and/or subtle taste differences. I did a google search last week for something like breastmilk and ovulation and came up with some interesting pages (sorry no time to provide links. I'm working at my geochemistry







: ok need to get back to work that is).

edited to add mamajaza did i miss something here? are you having twins or are you just talking 2 babies (i.e. your toddler too)?

Quote:

Hey, whoever has baby lust can come over to my house this July to help me change two sets of BF poo diapers 5 x per day!!! I know Mamafern is going to. She's my SIL.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Whoops!







Not what I meant, sorry!

Didn't mean to put those 2 things in the same sentence. I don't think she's a great mom, but for plenty of other reasons that I didn't list. The needing to be away from her kids thing--that's just another example of how we are different. If I need time away from my kids, it isn't in the form of going to the clubs to gyrate with men. It's more in the form of going to the grocery store by myself or sitting at the computer uninterrupted for an hour. Or a hot bath. She and I just have nothing in common anymore.









Sorry again 'bout that. A breather from the kids is very important sometimes and you shouldn't feel guilty at all.


----------



## veganmamma (Sep 10, 2002)

Well, dd has mastered the scowl, she furrows her brow at you to say she disapproves of things. It is too cute and I usually end up laughing at her so then she laughs. She is learning her colors and repeats everything you say! She is also still working on running, I guess it's a long process. She has started eating all the time. If she is not eating, then she is signing "food" and saying "MMMmmmm...Mmmm...mmmmmm..." She runs to the kitchen like a puppy if you go in there and starts begging for scraps. And get this, she *loves* black ocffee. DP takes her out on Sundays when I am in my class and gets her organic, fair trade, swiss water processed decaf and she will drink a whole cup, black. One day she was begging for my coffee and I thought if I give her some she'll never beg for it again. I was wrong. In fact, I ahve been wrong every singe time I've done that. This kid loves onions, garlic, smokey flavors, the strongest, weirdest things. She likes to eat limes! Silly girl. Anyway, Hope everyoe is well, we're growning by leaps and bounds lately. My dd who was 16# from about 3.5 mos to 11 mos and then was slow to grow until 13 mos has put on POUNDS this month!







My poor left arm is getting tired more often and my hip is permanently stuck out from bearing weight now I think.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Big







to you KAH.







get well prayers your way.

I've suddenly got a big eater too. After 13 mos of pretty much just mama milk ds has suddenly found an appetite for solid food. His current faves are raw english peas, blackberries, avos, strawberries. He also seems to prefer seasoned food. Mustard greens with garlic, ginger and soy. Tofu with same. Spinach with onions. Can't say that he likes coffee tho







. However he's always keen on clambering on dh to drink from his a.m. coffee or my tea so we give him his 'homeopathic' dose which consists of ds putting his mouth on the mug :LOL He does like some of the herbal teas I've given him. Roiboos is a big fave for both mama and babe.

My SIL is







and due in the summer and this week I went with her for her prelim. ultrasound since her dh couldn't make it. It brought back alot of memories but I didn't feel a strong urge for another babe. Right now ds is in a very clingy stage. He wants me to carry him everywhere. Easier said than done since he's 28.5 pounds. Plus if we're at home he wants to nurse every 10 mins.







: Anyone else going thru this?

Ok mamas


----------



## Island Mommy (Mar 26, 2003)

Ditto on the nursing all the time! Is she trying to increase supply or what? Sometimes if she's playing happily with dh or on her own I even avoid her







because I know as soon as she sees me she'll be clambering up for a drink. Or doing that little whining thing. Lately I've been trying to distract her just a bit.

She seems to be in love with my breasts these days. I think she'd love it if she could walk around and play while keeping my nipple constantly in her mouth...must be why some kids are so attached to their pacifiers! Unfortunately, she has to drag the whole parcel (me) along with her. She's always pulling up my top and patting at my breasts, looking at the nipple and pushing it in and out like a pushbutton. I don't let her do that much because I'm not keen on her doing that when we're out in public.

Baths together are out these days, unless I'm feeling up for a constant nursing. Luckily dh loves taking a bath with her.

No words yet except dada and hi. I'm really looking forward to talking with her.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Island Mommy_
*She's always pulling up my top and patting at my breasts, looking at the nipple and pushing it in and out like a pushbutton. I don't let her do that much because I'm not keen on her doing that when we're out in public.
*
:LOL I totally empathize! DD goes through her stages. like i mentioned before, the other week she was totally not interested. now we're back to "nummers" 'round the clock.







she LOVES to play with them too. she just giggles and smiles endlessly to be able to touch them and play with them. i also limit this behavior, bc i'm afraid she's going to hurt me.







sometimes i let her for awhile, and then push my shirt down and move onto something else.

on the public thing, i guess i am lucky in this regard- dd will not nurse in public, or in front of anyone really. if she is really hungry, and it is pretty quiet, so will go at it. but other wise, even dh has to leave the room.







: it makes it hard to nurse her when we are out and about, bc she's hungry, but too distracted to get the goods.







:


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

veganmamma - one of my housemates SWEARS dd loves coffee. his story is that dd's been "eyeing" the coffee process (grinding beans, percuating, drinking) ever since she first came into the kitchen when she was just days old. he blows coffee aroma towards her, and she smiles BIG!!
and she is always tring to get some of his coffee from his mug. part of this is her love of drinking stuff. but part of it is her love affair with coffee!!!
needless to say, she gets a taste from the spoon ONLY, and on rare occassions at that. she is too hyped up as it is. :LOL


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

All of my children love coffee. I drink decaf most of the time and don't have problem giving them a little cup. I don't see what the big deal is. Now caffinated, not a chance. Ihave them convinced caffien is poison :LOL

Ava is almost done nursing. it hurts so bad when she nurses that any amount of whining is preferable to actually ursing her. I let her have it 2 times a day but that is all I can cope with







I didn't want to wean her so fast but thats life. she is still getting it i guess.


----------



## veganmamma (Sep 10, 2002)

Oh, I forgot, dd SINGS! It is so cute. She sings while she nurses and begs for me to turn on music for her to sing along with. I got some instrumental records so she can make up her own songs.

I had my first AF a couple weeks ago at 14 mos post partum and since it is gone dd is back to nursing every 10 seconds. She is less than 20 pounds though, so it's not *too* bad carrying her around all the time, I just need to adjust with each growth spurt.


----------



## veganmamma (Sep 10, 2002)

Also, solsticemama, where are you getting strawberries? I saw some Driscolls at Raley's for $5 but the organic one was half the size and still $5 and considering the shape the raspberries were in, I wasn't feeling like it was worth it. Dd won't do frozen fruit unless I bake them into something and I really only want her to eat organic produce, especially strawberries. Is there some secret farmer's market I don't know about? :LOL You are the second bay are mom who has said their toddler was eating berries. Dd can eat $5 of organic raspberries in about 15 minutes!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Ava has started singing and dancing. It is the best! My other two didn't sing until they were at least two and Lilyka's first song was "







baby gonna cry all night, I'm gonna let that baby just cry all ninght







" nice. She has a really dark sense of humor though. It cracks me up.


----------



## Sleepymama (Oct 9, 2003)

I live in southern california, and strawberries are just coming in season. DS loves them! $1.99 for a big carton. Not organic though, haven't seen any of those yet.

His new words are "whoa" and "wow". He says "wow" every time he makes a toy do something cool, and if he drops something he says "whoa". it's pretty funny!

Also he is finally starting to walk! Yesterday he took several steps, squatted down, picked up a toy, stood back up, and walked back to the table. I couldn't believe he squatted and got up without touching anything or the floor! He has been taking a few steps for 2 months now but I think he's finally about to start walking! Finally!!

DS has to be supplemented w/formula (LONG story, hospitalizations, no milk supply, etc.) and once DH got coffee grounds in his bottle. The formula can and the coffee can are right next to each other. DS definitely doesn't need coffee in his bottles LOL!!


----------



## nancy926 (Mar 10, 2003)

Mmmmm.....berries.....up here in VT we have to wait just a bit for berry season! But we can walk to an organic farm so you know we'll be down there a few times a week!

We just got a learning tower for DD....it was a return so it was way on sale, plus free shipping (otherwise we were going to wait for the holidays)...I love it already. She HAS to watch us make coffee in the morning (she also likes coffee but says it is HOT, with her mouth as wide as it will go...) and HAS to help with the dishes and pushing buttons on the microwave. She is pushing 24# so this is not good for either of our backs (DH is going to the chiro every week to take care of it, in fact!). The LT rocks. She is playing in the sink right now.

Brayg, I did know what you mean, I was just worried some mamas would think that any "me" time was looked down upon. I need that time to re-energize me, for sure. I am a very in-my-head person so my adjustment to having a person that wanted my attention ALL the time, EVERY day has been slow. But DH (who is a SAHD) has been glorious and the days are fun and full of new words and tricks...this morning DD took a kleenex and "wiped" the dog's nose, then trotted to the trash can and threw out the tissue. Too sweet.









Nancy


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

*whew* didn't want to offend!









I do get plenty of "me" time. Owen still usually naps twice a day, plus he goes to bed at about 8:00 at night (he gets up about 7am). It's enough to just be able to watch a tv show without interruptions, check out what's online, or just hang out w/dh (we actually got on a scrabble playing kick for a while).

Where did you get the Learning Tower? I showed dh and he didn't think we needed one. He thought it would be in the way.


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

I am curious about the LT as well. They look big, so I didn't know if it would work in a small kitchen. Are they good for 2 kids?


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

ohhhhh, i'd love a LT for dd- although i don't think she's quite ready for it yet now. But they are pricey, so i think we'll be waiting until the holidays/bday.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by veganmamma_
*Also, solsticemama, where are you getting strawberries? I saw some Driscolls at Raley's for $5 but the organic one was half the size and still $5 and considering the shape the raspberries were in, I wasn't feeling like it was worth it. Dd can eat $5 of organic raspberries in about 15 minutes!*
Yep, they're $$$. We've been buying them at WF for $5







Sometimes you can get organic strawbs at TJ's for 1/2 that amount but I haven't seen any recently. Ds has just 4 teeth so I've been cutting the berries up into pretty small pieces. It takes him awhile to eat them and he rarely gets thru 2 strawbs tho the other day he ate 5 blackberries! That took the better part of half an hour.

Our kitchen is about the size of the Learning Tower







:. We won't be getting one at this point.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

:LOL


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

LT--> can your kiddos climb up on their own? saw a pic a while ago, but can someone provide a link?

personally i think it might be a great expenditure of mula, should we ever be flush with cash. <---not likely any time soon :LOL

and forumula+coffee = funny image in my mind. mY worry would be dh confusing them and ending up with a mug full of stinky formula. BTW what's the deal with formula -- do they all stink like iron shavings or just emfamil?


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Julianna drinks ProSobee and it smells nasty. I think all formula smells nasty, personally. It tastes nasty, too...


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

When my milk dried up with my second pg my oldest drank Baby's Only Organic formula. I didn't think it smelled that bad.


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

I am finally not an imposter on this thread:LOL

Georgia walked yesterday to my sister. Funny thing is my sis is 10 years younger than me and she took her first steps to me.

Seems like she was waiting until she could do it right b/c after a few tentative steps between us she was off to the races. A couple hours later she was getting up from sitting down without holding on to anything and just going.

Kind of sad though ...... where is my baby? We just got back from visiting my in laws in FL. We went the same time last year she was a newborn. She's so different in just a year.

Anyway now I actually belong in life with a toddler









Amy


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

Welcome abranger! How old is your dd?
My oldest was the same way when it came to walking. She was about 15 mon before she started taking steps, but once she did she had it mastered.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Madeline was 15 months when she took her first steps. took two, fell over and then didn't take another for several days. But when she did it was perfection. As if she had been doing ither whole life. Even at 7 1/2 she is still like that. She is tae kwon do and when I watch her in prctice she is awful, she goes slower than the other kids, but when she gets, brace yourself. She is perfect. Kicks hard, fast and dead on accurate.

My second child walked at 8 1/2 months. what a freaking nightmare. Broken bones, mulitple bruises and bumps, scrapes and cuts, no common sense at all whgen it came to being mobile.

Late is soooooooooo much better. It isn't impressive at play group but let me tell you, it is totally worth the wait.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by lilyka_
*Late is soooooooooo much better. It isn't impressive at play group but let me tell you, it is totally worth the wait.*
Nothin' like a seasoned mom to put things in perspective :LOL.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

hey ladies. i hope you are doing well. i got kicked off the email reminder again and then went to taiwan for three weeks. i've been back for a month recuperating and working to get things in order since it is spring over here. today i don't want to do anything and am sickened by the sight of my home. i'll blame it on the hormones of my second period in two years, though the two bitties are still nursing.

love
casina

(dh damen, ds5 reed, ds3 clay, dd1 ruby)


----------



## Island Mommy (Mar 26, 2003)

I ditto what lilyka said about the walking. My neighbor has a 10 1/2 month old boy who is walking...well, sort of. He's so unsteady and is always crashing over. They have to watch him constantly. My dd walked at 11 1/2 months and while she fell quite often at first she would put her hands out. This boy just goes face first!

Also, he doesn't really want to crawl. He's only just starting to crawl...after he's started to walk!

DD's starting to use her imagination. She drinks imaginary water out of cups and a few days ago we saw her intent on moving some imaginary objects back and forth. She's also finally waving bye-bye and doing some other hand signals. I'm hoping she'll catch onto some of the baby signs. We naively started showing them to her when she was about 6 months old. After a few months of absolutely no response we got kind of bored with the whole thing. Maybe we'll be more motivated now.

The learning tower....well, kitchen is crowded enough as it is with me, dh and dd. We only have a small galley format so I think a LT is out of the question. Which is good, because it'll save me some money!

I ordered an ERGO baby carrier a couple of months back. It's nice, but I find that we rarely use it. DD wants to walk most of the time now and because we live in a rural area we don't go wandering around the shops or anything. I'm sort of regretting buying it...but hey, maybe there will be another baby?

2 new babes in my life...a 10lb boy born Friday the 13th and a 7 1/2 lb boy born on the 22nd. Moms and babes are all well.


----------



## veganmamma (Sep 10, 2002)

Dd is also pretending! It is so fun!! She is also really playing with all her playcloths now.
L


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

we just packed up our life on vancouver island and drove it to mission. we are staying with my partners momma and sister jazza and her baby haeven. its a lot of fun to be here with family. haeven and elwynn dont play very well though. and i get frustrated.. haeven is so much bigger and more agressive than elwynn and she seems to hit him anytime she gets close to him so we sort of have to keep them separated. i know that it isnt her fault but how do you incourage gentle play with babies this age?! any suggestions?


----------



## Island Mommy (Mar 26, 2003)

my god I am soooooo tired. When will she start sleeping??


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi Mamas, hope everyone's little ones are feeling better...

Well I'm really needing some support right now, I'm needing to the feel the mama love... so hopefully ya'll can help me out.

Dh and I have been talking about having another little one for quite awhile now. We both definetley want lots more kiddos. I love being pregnant, I loved giving birth, I loved every second of the whole process, yes I know I'm weird!!







So this subject has frequently came up in the last six months or so. The one thing holding us back has been dh schedule. He works and go to school, both full time. There are many a day that I feel like a single mama (and kudos to all of you all that are, I have NO clue how you do it!!







) I know that there are lots of mamas that are raising kiddos by themselves, I just don't know if *I* can do that even on a part time basis. I have a history of depression and anxiety disorder and sometimes I get really really overwhelmed with how much I am on my own with our dd now. Although I should mention that it does seem to be getting easier as she gets older.

Anyhow, well as you can imagine we've been really conflicted. Add to that bc woes (I refuse to do anything hormonal) and so we haven't been very careful this month.

So anyways, I'm four days late for my period, which hasn't been all that regular anyways as I'm still BF dd quite a bit, including at night. I've been moody and hungry, tired, my breasts seem swollen and have even leaked a few times in the past few days, something that hasn't happened in months. I've been kinda crampy the last few days and had some brown discharge (sorry if that's tmi







) Today I took a pregnancy test but it was negative. The thing is I took three tests before I got a positive for dd!!

I'm just so







: - on the one hand I'm soooo excited at the idea of being pregnant and adding to our family. On the other hand I'm so scared.










Oh yeah, I've been nauseas (sp?) too..... and I still feel crampy today.

I know that some of ya'll are probably wondering why I didn't post this in ttc or somewhere else. I guess I just wanted to share this here because ya'll are like my trusted girlfriends, you know? I needed somebody to share this with, and thought of you...

Anyways, thanks for listening....


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

s mama!

I, too, took 3 pregnancy tests and they were all negative with Owen. It wasn't till I had a blood test that I knew for sure.


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

MamaFern--I had the same problem when we lived with my sister and her son, except it was her son that was the aggresor. He bit Revina on many an occasion; can't tell you how angry that made me! I don't think kids that age play together well. We made sure that if there was a favorite toy we had 2 so they could each have one. Basically, it is a lot of supervison and making sure there is an adult around joining in the play. It is hard to parent with someone else even when you respect them. I think a lot of the time my sister and I had more disagreements then the kids b/c of our different parenting styles! Good luck and it is only temorary!

punkprincessmama--neither of my dds were planned, however it was a lot easier for me to deal with that for the first babe. With #2 I was a lot more worried. Our financial situation was and isn't good. I thought about not having the baby but in the end I couldn't do it. Everything will work out. I have had to do some things I didn't ever think I would (gov't assistance), but it is okay. Now I am a single mama, but my dp and I are trying to work things out. Scarlett is the most loving sweet baby and always is giving me loves and kisses. I just can't imagine life without her. If you are pg and you need help ask for it, seek it out and it will come. Don't worry.







What is to be will be!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Mama fern - you don't. You keep them seperated. I have done a lot of daycare and kids this age just shouldn't be left to play together without constant up close super vision. it doesn't matter what thier disposition. Ava for example is super sweet and not at all agressive, but she loves extremely energetically and annoys the crap out of the boy I babysit. He is just reduced to tears every time shemakes eye contact and gets that "I'm gonna give that boy some lovin'" look on her face. He tries to run away but just doesn't move very fast. SHe gives kissses and accedentally bites (although I htink she has that figured out now) and pushes over with hugs. Her motives are god but too often the objects of her affection end up enjured







. And baby's that age also get frustrated easily. one has a toy the other one wnats and they have no concept of sharing at this age. None. and can't be expected to. They are just little babies. So you just always have to be there and eventually they will pick up on proper social interaction with other babies. Good luck.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Ack! How do you keep a toddler from climbing?!?! I know the answer...you don't. Ugh! I'm going







here. Owen is climbing EVERYTHING. And throwing tantrums. He's my challenge child.







This too shall pass...this too shall pass...this too shall pass...


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

thanks for the love brayg and lilmiss. I am feeling better and calmer after just taking a bath with my toddler. It was really relaxing for both of us and I think we will start doing that more often. I think what really throws me is just not knowing. i'm not good at waiting! NOt knowing whether to interpret my body's signals as proof + for pregnancy, or just hormonal craziness or even psychosamatic (sp?) is really nerve wracking for me.

okay (deep breath)

Either way will bring peace - I can accept that this isn't my time to have another baby, and I can accept and be joyous about being pregnant. Its the limbo I hate and the limbo that makes me crazy!!!

Brayg, I have a little monkey too, she uses everything to help her climb higher and higher..... maybe they are practicing to be mountain climbers or gymnasts or...


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

...or in a body cast!







:

I thought I'd be creative and bring this toddler playset thingy that has a little ladder, platform, slide and swing in the house for him. Looks like this:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...#more-pictures

I had to replace all the straps on the swing because they had sun rot (I bought it at a garage sale). While I did that, I figured he'd have the time of his life crawling on it. No...he just climbed on the dining room chairs. He's going to crack his head open!







He fell off the couch in the family room this morning, but we have carpet there. The Pergo is much harder. Ugh!


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Julianna and Zachary play quite nicely together. Of course, they have their spats- one will take a toy from the other, or claw at their face, and slam a cupboard door on the others' fingers- but they don't mean to be malicious. They're used to each other, so my suggestion is to keep the kids playing together and eventually they will learn how to socialize with their peers. How else will they learn, if you keep them separated all the time? Of coure, this is JMO... If you're tired of watching your kid get beat up by some other kid, they probably shouldn't be playing together. But with a little supervision and guidance from an adult, kids this age can and will learn to play together.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

erin had rsv last week, got 3 molars this weekend and on monday morning turned into a monkey.

we are headed to the playground today. hopefully a little running around will tire her out.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

guess she's feeling better, eh? :LOL

Sorry 'bout the rough week. We just went for a walk. We took the stroller because I needed a break! It was nice. A bit cold, though. It's about 35, but there's a bit of a breeze.


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

So I'm making the commitment to get back here and catch up on everyone else's babes! Um, I mean TODDLERS. I've missed you guys, and finally decided I need to see that other parents are dealing with what I'm dealing with. That will, hopefully, make it easier. So do other tods do things they aren't supposed to do, just because they can? Do they giggle repeatedly when they get told no?

Hmm, dd doesn't play with other kids. At most she just watches, but often she wanders off to do her own thing. I can't blame her, she gets it from me.

Pregnant-- good luck to all those that are, I am happy for you! I am not, to my knowledge, among you. Some days I'd like to be, but sadly, other days I'd like to be single and staying out late every night.

But of course I love my child. I sooooo need to get some Motherwort, can you tell?


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

Yes, my youngest just laughs when I say no. It doesn't matter what tone of voice I use; she thinks it is funny. Everything is a game. I tell her to come here and she runs away, etc...
Sometimes I can't help but laugh, but other times it is frustrating.

And yes, i too will admit to yearning for the single, childless days again at times.


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Okay, I realized that last post was just too negative. Here's something cute that dd does: Our dog doesn't bark, she howls. So when you ask dd what the doggy says, she throws back her head and goes "awooo." THEN she saw a cow "moo." So at first she thought cows were just giant dogs. We managed to move past that, but now ALL animals "awoo/moo." Dogs, cows, cats, fish, you name it. I guess she won't be a vet when she grows up!

She pinches my breasts when she's hungry. Cu-UTE. Incidentlly, according to dd, momma's have breasts and dads have nipples. Sometimes I wonder if I'm being a very good "first teacher..."

Her favorite animal is the cat (like me) and so she's always got a stuffed cat under one arm and baby doll under the other. She doesn't seem like it at first, but she really is a nurturer at heart (like me).


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Welcome back Casina. How did the trip go? Did you take Ruby with you? I'm asking because we'll be taking a trans-atlantic trip this summer and I'm wondering if you have any tips for making it easier while traveling with a babe.

KAH how are things going in your household? Is everyone better?

XmasEve glad to have you around again. Ds also calls lots of animals "ow" as in meow :LOL We taught him that cats say meow and he shortened it and in a very expansive gesture included alot of other animals under the same name









As for our news, molars. Or rather one molar. Ds only has 2 top and 2 bottom teeth so this was totally unexpected. He was lying in a position today that allowed me to see inside his mouth and there it was fully emerged. My poor little babe, I didn't even realize it was coming thru 'cause I figured the molars came last and he had all these other teeth to grow.

How's everyone?


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Aaack, and now she's tearing up the kitchen lineoleum with a fork!!! It's ruined, dh is going to be so mad!!


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

argh. i just lost a big lecturing post on kids getting along and not. i guess you didn't need it anyway!

traveling with baby. maybe get the bulkhead (my mom unknowingly lied about getting it) so you can lay a sleeping kid on the floor at least. or buy a bigger seat (many of the big planes have a medium size class above economy). stay the night at a hotel when you get to the country instead of killing yourself to get to the destination. i'm big on the sling. i did not bring a carseat, which may help depending on your kid and you are dealing with just one, right? so you will be okay with sleeping and bouncing kid on you. i was not since i had to tend to two others. it would have helped me to buy the extra ticket but my mom was against it. she didn't even want me to bring the stroller, which would have prevented some problems on the way there.

so basically don't bring my mom and sister, who will complain about the kids and sit by themselves and almost lose me and kids at airports. be relaxed and happy, and feel okay about your toddler ambling around with your supervision. bizarrely, the smoking areas at airports were the best respite for my kids. outside!
i packed every medicine and herbal remedy and homeopathic and it got to be too much for me to fuss with, even with the illnesses i dealt with. generally i overpacked, to the point that i couldn't find anything when i needed it. the things i definitely needed were my sanity and energy.

my trip was lovely and terrible. it definitely enriched my children's lives. i found out i have never been used to dealing with my mom and never will be. and my dh is coming next time no matter what.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

casina I was just thinking about you. somehow i missed that you had gone on a long trip....

toddler doing things she's not supposed to? YEP! that sums up my last week in one sentence.

but this morning she walked herself from the house to the car and climbed in the car seat by herself. I am thrilled. It is soooo nice to have fun with the little positive things she's doing on her own!

she's not talking too much. or maybe we aren't paying attention enough.

:LOL


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

elwynn and haeven play really nicely in the bath together! there is no hitting or anything at bath time. its cute to watch them in the bath together.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

All the nasty sick germs are starting to die in our house, THANK GOD!!! I was about ready to scream and cry, dealing with two crying, crabby babies, and Crystal, and DH (he's my 4th kid). After we brought Zach home from the hospital, Julianna and Crystal had a stomach flu so we had to keep them all separated, washing our hands between touching each kid. Then Crystal ended up catching the RSV/pneumonia, so she has missed this entire week of school. It has been hell, to say the least. Today is Julianna's *first* birthday, and we had rented a ramada at a nearby park but rain might be moving the whole party HERE! To top it all off, we are now down to one car in the household! I am so ready to go back down to the coast to my mom's condo in Mexico...









kerc, was it Erin who had RSV? She is so lucky to have kicked it so quickly, poor baby! It's nasty, dangerous stuff...

X-Mas Eve, it sounds like you are having a time with your DD... The same things are happening in our household, so I feel for you...

To all the experienced mamas: What do you do when your kid won't listen to "No"? Do you keep saying it over and over, do you yell, do you pick them up and remove them form the situation, do you physically stop their behavior and grab their hands? I have no idea what to do, and my patience is running short. Ever since Zach got sick he has been throwing MAJOR temper tantrums! He lies on the floor and S~C~R~E~A~M~S. He insists on repeating whatever it is he's doing wrong, like banging blocks on the coffee table, splashing in the bath tub, hitting the dog, whatever. He does something, I say "No", he looks at me, does it again, I say "NO!", he does it again, I say "I said no", he does it again, etc. I feel like I'm always telling him "no". Being so negative puts me in a bad mood, and it's a viscous cycle. Anyway, sorry to be such a downer, but it has been sooooooo crazy here lately I needed to vent!

Hope everyone else is doing well!

Anyone else having fun with the Righteous Baby stocking??? :LOL


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

mamafern--that is great to hear the kids are getting along somewhat. Not many kids get the chance to have another little person running around with them. Even though it was definetly challenging at times I think it was a good experience for my girls to live with their cousin for awhile.


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

kidsatheart--if someone has a good idea for the no situation I would love to hear it. My dd just laughs when I say no. It doesn't matter if I say it nicely or raise my voice. If i remove her from a situation she throws a fit, but will rarely go back to what she was doing. Distraction sometimes works, and sometimes I think she just needs to have a fit to get the frustration out.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

islandmama, i noticed you posting about sleep. what's going on over there? sleep is one of my biggest issues.

as for gentle toddler nos, generally showing and guiding them to what they are allowed or should do works better if it is just a behavioural thing. like how to rub my head instead of whacking me in the face. how hum and sing instead of screaming. which takes wits and patience which we all have some of the time, and sometimes don't have. when i don't have the patience i end up yelling no and leaving the situation and at least it has been communicated that they have crossed the line with me. and if i'm just getting frustrated then i have to take a time out. if it is a safety issue i have to remove the child from the problem. it depends on the age of the kid. for baby ruby the no is just a spectacular song and dance for her to watch: validation that she can press my buttons. distraction works to a certain extent which is what my dh is really good at, though i pointed out ungratefully one time that dealing with the issue or ignoring it was probably better than making their brains crazy by changing the subject.
does any of that make sense?
















kidsatheart: it sounds like you are doing better than it could be. you have the energy to complain and you aren't sick. it will get better! though for us the kids take a two weeks after illness to get back to the behaviour i had before. so maybe for zach it is just temporary. how old is he? a book that really helped me is called easy to love difficult to discipline. another is the five love languages.
it sounds like he is testing your relationship with him. if it were one of my boys doing what you describe, it usually means he wants validation and nonjudgmental love. which also means messes can be cleaned and people are more important than money, which i truly believe in but find hard to remember when i'm stressed.
it helps if i can take ten minutes a day to concentrate on just what he is doing, or have him sit in my lap if he can tolerate it. and give myself ten minutes a day as well.

sometimes i have to officially declare yes days to my dh because i realize i've spent all my energy on saying no. i just say yes and do what they want if it is reasonable, or say yes, i wish i could help you but i have no gravitational power over the moon. and look the other way when they do annoying stuff. not noticing or being absent is sometimes the same as it not happenning for them....like pouring milk on the floor..... just don't act like you care and clean it up when they are done or possibly out of the room (depending on your toddlers). they want validation for the bad behaviours as well so don't give it to them. sometimes they just want to hear the yes and forget what they asked for. and it puts me in a much better frame of mind and cooperation is more likely if the relationships aren't stressed. i don't know your situation but this ends up working for me even though it seems simplistic and ridiculous at first. take care of yourself!


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Thank you, casina. That helps.


----------



## Island Mommy (Mar 26, 2003)

casina, sleep is what should happen at night, I believe. At least that's what I remember from my pre-dd days. Oh, how I remember those days.

DD wakes anywhere from 5-10 times/night. Sometimes she nurses back to sleep fairly quickly. Often she nurses 1/2 hour then pulls off and starts crying. Or she wakes up and is just awake.

I'm coping, but I like to complain.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

uh-oh, that's so familiar to me that i'm not sure what to respond. i'll have to think a little about it and get back. how does she fall asleep after awakening? little ruby is not quite this feisty but i get up nursing two these days (and i'm also better at passing out). my ds reed, who is now five, still requires little sleep (ten hours?), basically hasn't napped since turning two, was very much like what you describe......

until then, take care and relax and sleep! are you having dreams?


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

and pat yourself on the back for nightnursing her to walking. that's when most weanings happen....


----------



## 24hr.mom (Feb 29, 2004)

I am new to MDC and this thread. I am so happy that I finally found a group of people that share my wonderful toddler moments. I am a stay at home mom of 2 boys.

Giovanni was born 12/01/02. I BF for 5 months and stopped only becasue I found out I was expecting again and was really feeling sick and weak.

Giovanni is a happy toddler most of the time. He always has a smile and laughs alot. Thats because hubby and I are always craking jokes ourselfs. He started walking in Nov 2003 and is now climbing up the stairs (has a hard time coming down). He eats mashed potatoes, sweet potatoes, pizza, loves cheese, yogurt, egg yolks mixed with milk and butter, bread, lots of soup and bananas as well as all sorts baby jar food. He doesnt talk much but understands everything we say. He sleeps well at night. Wakes up maybe once. He is still in our room with us. So I just put him in our bed until he falls asleep.

Gavin born 11/11/03 (six weeks early) smiles at Giovanni. Giovanni in turn kisses him every chance he gets.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

welcome 24hr mom!!

kah: re: rsv. yes, erin had it. but it only lasted about 5-6 days. the doc told us it peaks at 4 days. She's still got a residual cough that I notice maybe once or twice a day. We did the "cough only" meds for a couple of days and some baby advil or tylenol (sorry Ican't recall which). We also did warm baths and had a sippy cup of water laying around when she really had a coughing spell.

re: "no" one thing that has helped me immensely is to find ways to say yes -- e.g. my dd likes to dump the doggie water dish over. and to throw things into the water and splash in it. so one day last week we took a shallow dishwashing basin and put about 1/2 inch of water in it on a towel on the kitchen floor and she explored the water for about 2 hours. It obviously doesn't work for everything, but it helps to have something that she is really "in" to so that she doesn't get into everything I don't want her to.

Erin has finally begun walking outside! She can now climb into and out of her sled when we go xc skiing here's some pics

and while I'm at it:
here's some more where you can actually see our faces LOL!

edited bc there are no real photos of me there. here are some


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Thanks for sharing Kristin! Youre DH is funny! :LOL Erin is a lucky little girl. Her sled looks awesome, with the little skis on the bottom. What a work-out, huh?!? I bet she loves it. I loved looking at the snow... It looks sooooo different than here in Arizona-- 65 and partly cloudy. CRAZY!!! I grew up in Washington state, and sometimes I really miss the snowy winters... Not the icy roads, but definitely the snowy winters.


----------



## 24hr.mom (Feb 29, 2004)

KidsAtHeart: Regarding No. Well I dont think I;m that experienced yet but what I find myself doing with Giovanni is to not say No Fifty times a day. I only say it when I really think he is doing something wrong/dangerous. Also, I've cut down on calling his name. If someone called my name all day long I would tone them out and go about my business. I think Giovanni listens to me more when I call his name less.

Question: How many people are using toddler beds? I was thinking about getting one;however, the twin bed looks so much more bigger for him to stretch and get comfy.


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

I am using a toddler bed with my oldest. She is 2.5 and has been in it since she was 2. She really likes it. It is cozy, but not too small. And it is big enough for her army of stuffed animals!
I am going to wait until my youngest (whom this thread is really for) is around 2 before giving her a bed. I don't think she is ready yet.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

elwynn has been sleeping in his own bed for a few weeks. its actually just an ikea cradle with the rockers and one side taken off and its pushed up against our bed so that i can still nurse him if he wakes up. im thinking of getting a toddler bed and doing this because the cradle is getting cramped. i think they let you know when they are ready!


----------



## 24hr.mom (Feb 29, 2004)

I take it that a toddler bed is most prefered. Does anyone have experience with a twin bed? Is it to big?


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcome 24hr.mom! WOW, is all I have to say. If I had my hands as full as you do, I'm sure I would have forgotten my own name!

solsticeM, dd is getting molars like that too! She has just had the Big Six (4 on top, 2 on bottom) for 4 months, and we were confused until I worked up the nerve to put my finger in her mouth (usually OUCH) and whatever hadn't broken thru yet was almost there. So without canine teeth, is she an anti-vampire or something?

Casina, your trip sounds adventurous. I'm one that always overpacks and overstresses and doesn't enjoy it until I get the pictures developed weeks later and realize we DID have fun.

Dd thinks "No" is a game. Sometimes she wants to play and sometimes she doesn't. If she wants to play, she'll actively seek out something forbidden and giggle her head off at my every attempt to thwart her. In those instances, I feel bad when I'm not enjoying the "game" and also bad when I feel like I AM enjoying it and just encouraging this behavior. Other times she's not playing and doesn't want to be removed from the situation, and then she throws a full-on tantrum. That would drive me crazy until my mom said I was JUST like that. Now I try to look at it from her point of view, since I know I was once her. It helps me to think of more creative ideas to make us both happy. I'm not sure if this is meant as advice for anyone, it's just my thought pattern on the subject. Oh, and we also have our fair share of "yes" days here, Casina! I didn't know if anyone else did those. They're like vacations... a few days to unload everything, then a struggle to get back on track, but still well worth it.

About calling her name a lot: Dd has never much answered to her name, good or bad. I've always wondered if we gave her the wrong name. I never changed it, because what if I gave her another wrong name (after admitting to doing it the first time, I could be capable of doing it again!). Now it's too late, and I figure I'll just wait for the inevitable day when she comes to me and hates her name and I'll support her if she really wants to change it. Any thoughts on that?

Kerc, cute pics! I love seeing pics of the families on this thread. It must be great to get out XC skiing. I'm struggling to find ways to keep in shape with a toddler in tow. What do other mommas do?

Oh, and dd is still in bed with us! But our queen size is getting awfully small for the 3 of us...


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

xc skiing has been my saving grace this winter. not a weightloss mechanism though as I am still +15lbs (is there a shrug face?). We also so snowshoeing and hiking with a backpack. Since erin has decided it is ok to walk outside (umm the last 2 weeks) I've been putting her snowsuit on and putting her in the snow. Then doing other stuff i need to do outside (shovel snow, move the trash, brush the dog, etc).

toddler bed....erin is in a crib. we set up a twin in her room she won't sleep on her own on the twin. but she sleeps great with daddy there. The twin is almost on the floor (it is a futon frame laying flat). She's napped there a handful of times, but we are moving toward trying to get her to sleep there. It would be soooo much easier than having both the crib and the bed set up. We do have a big body pillow on one side and we have our sleeping bag in a drawstring sack that we keep at the end of the bed -- when dad goes in there he's usually wearing boxers and a t shirt and is freezing vs. baby's cotton pjs under a fleece sleeper. So he likes to cuddle up in the sleeping bag.

re: names: does she smile or anything when you say her name? My dd doesn't always come when we call her "erin" but when we call "champ" she knows we mean her and comes more often. I figure I hated my name for about 10 years because everyone else is named kristen but when I was picking names for dd I realized, "hey this is a groovy name" I also hated it because i wanted a nickname and my dad's name was chris so they never called me kris. stupid. anyhow what i'm trying to say is don't stress over whether your 15 mo likes the name you picked. even if she does now, chances are good in 5-10 years she might not!

i heard someone the other day say that they taught their kiddo that "danger" meant stop what you are doing right now and was a serious way to say no. You could say "danger." in a stern voice and then add "that's hot" or "hold mommy's hand when you cross the street" or whatever. But that we say "no" to mean many other things. Just an idea -- i haven't test-driven it at all.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

we have a word my mom used, which means danger/be careful/watch out in japanese. the word is "abunai!" i have only ever heard it in a stern voice.
i guess my mom gave me some tools after all.

the other day reed got mad because i had a thought and then didn't tell him (because i decided not to do it) and he get really irritated and begged me to tell him what i was thinking. i declared that i owned me thoughts and yes, he could find out what i was thinking when he learned to read my mind. saying yes takes some cleverness and practice but it's one of my goals. yes, you can do that when you are fifteen. yes, we can jump with out feet on the ground. yes, you can have any food you might imagine we have in the van, because i don't see any real food......


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

here's my two cents on sleeping. first the bandaids and basics. no led clocks or they must be covered. no watches in the bed. swaddling helps some kids, sometimes just the arms. but then that means you have to move them too. knowing how your child looks in states of sleep is crucial: rem versus deep sleep. no nightlights and we've had to curtail adults reading in the bed at different times because this affects them.

i've also found that my kids wake when they pee. ruby doesn't tolerate a wet diaper to a certain extent so i change her diaper in deep sleep. hopefully this is when i actually go to bed after she's been down a bit.
putting a pillow between you and the baby may help you if they are sensitive to smelling your milk and breasts.

gotta go


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

hello and good morning. its a bright sunny day here and its my birthday. ak i feel like im getting old and im only 23! ive ben making bum sweaters for elwynn and they are amazing and great! if you dont know what they are look them up in the sewing and crafts area!

fern


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

happy birthday mamafern!!!!
23 is indeed young, but if you're tired and a bit run down, it can seem old. i hope you get some r and r on your birthday!


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Happy b-day MamaFern!

Zachary is close to walking... He stands for a long time in one spot, and now he'll take some steps between a chair and the coffee table. Cutey pie!


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

I just spent over an hour writing up a post here ( feeding dd lunch and putting her down for a nap in between writing a few sentences here and there) and now I just lost it.............. Talk about feeling a little frustrated
















BUT OH WELL...

First I wanted to say : Happy Birthday Mama Fern!!! I hope you have a wonderful day







:
I know what you mean about feeling old, I am turning 24 next month. It feels so weird.

Well, apparently I'm not preggo just yet. No AF or anything, but all the preggie feelings I was having are gone. So I guess it was some kind of weird hormonal thing, not really sure







: I was a little sad at first but I do think it is for the best right now.

I have no real advice to give re: toddler beds, saying no, and all that. We cosleep and are only have dd so no real experience just yet!

As for sleeping, we were in sleeping hell not long ago. DD was waking up 5 - 6 sometimes more times a night and I was a wreck. I'm not really sure what changed all that, maybe her getting older.... I myself just let go of all of my expectations for her regarding sleep. I stopped looking in the books and all that. I let go of her "bed time" and routines. I stopped trying to get her to sleep more in her crib and nurse less at night. Now we fully co sleep, I put her to bed when she's tired, and nurse her when she wants. Which is now only about twice a night and so short that I hardly notice. She's sleeping about twelve hours a night and I'm in heaven (I LOVE MY SLEEP!!!) of course this doesn't apply when she's teething or sick which seems to be about every other week LOL.... One thing that really did seem to help was changing her night time diaper. She's a light sleeper and It's been such a hard road to get her to sleep that I don't want to mess with changing her diaper in the middle of the night. I'd rather her have a huge butt and me not have to worry about it!! I changed her recently to a dipe that is AWESOME. Only fleece touches her and so there is no soggy part at all. This was a total fluke that we even tried this out, but I'm so glad we did! (Its a Luke's Drawers Good Night Hugs for anyone that's interested)

Anyhow, now that I've been here typing for two hours on and off I think I better go get some work done!!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

punkprincessmama, the last two months just before my period i have felt SO pRegnant! all queezy and tired and i got all excited and actually cried when i started to bleed. its weird because i really dont want another baby, but my body does!

anyways thanks for the birthday wishes. im having a really nice day. ak. gotta change a poopy diaper.

bye!


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

:
Happy Birthday MamaFern!
I turned 26 in October. I think it is easy to start feeling old when you stop living a me centered life and concentate on another being!


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

: mamafern!

After the week from hell last week with Owen, today he is an absolute ANGEL! I'm having a blast today. I think he "grew" overnight and has been talking up a storm today--trying new words, new things and just being sweet. Hope it lasts more than a day! :LOL


----------



## 24hr.mom (Feb 29, 2004)

Just wanted to get my Happy Birthday in to you as well. Am I the oldest one here? I will be turning 34 in April. Dont feel my age, although the weight I gained since my back to back pregnancy has slowed me down a bit.

My Giovanni used to wake up at night as well. I no longer nurse him, but I used to run down and get him a bottle at the first sign of a cry. I knew he should not be hungry because he ate all his dinner, so instead of the bottle one night I opted to give him some water. Thats all he wanted and went back to sleep.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Well, I did a good and bad thing... I've been meaning to mention it for awhile. I read an article in some baby magazine about getting your child to sleep in their own bed, and sleep through the night. Basically, you sit by your child's bed and talk to them while they're crying themselves to sleep. You can pat them, sing to them, caress them, etc., you just can't pick them up. Every night you move a little farther from the crib until you're out the door. If they wake up at night, you can do the same thing- comfort them in their bed without picking them up. I was sceptical, and of course I didn't want Zach to CIO, but... I tried it. Well, a Leah-modified version of it.

About a week ago I nursed Zach to sleep, and laid him in his bed. He woke up and started crying, but instead of picking him up and nursing him back to sleep like usual, I laid him back down, covered him up, and patted him. Of course, he hated that idea and started screaming and flopping around. I started singing to him, he didn't care. I kept looking at the clock saying to myself "OK, I'll give him a few more minutes and if he doesn't stop crying I'll pick him up..." Well, to my surprise, he DID stop. Mind you, it took a HALF HOUR of crying, but he finally gave in and laid down, took a deep breath, closed his eyes, and fell asleep. He slept in his bed from 8pm to about midnight that night. (I brought him into my bed after that, out of sheer laziness on my part...) It took ONE night of the crying, and now he just goes right to sleep. Now I can nurse Zach to sleep, put him to bed, and if he wakes up I just cover him up and pat his chest and he immediately calms down and falls asleep. This is amazing for him, he used to SCREAM his head off! It even works during the day, he just woke up mid-nap and I laid him down again, and he went back to sleep.

My plan is to attempt to keep him in his own bed for longer periods, like instead of going to get him at midnight in a sleep-dazed state and bringing him straight to my bed to nurse all night long (he is seriously attached almost all night sometimes...), I'll nurse him back to sleep and put him down in his own bed. I'm hoping my plan will work, but I won't deprive Zach of anything I think he needs. I love him with all my heart and soul, but I can not fight the fact that our queen-sized bed just can not fit a husband, a wife, and a tossing toddler who likes to sleep sideways.

I feel guilty for making him cry for so long, but OTOH I am so happy it worked. (He doesn't seem to have any hard feelings, BTW.) I really want to sleep in comfortable positions again, instead of worrying about whether my elbow is in Zach's eye, or getting DH's knee out of my back. I'll keep you all posted on our progress... Zach is napping right now in his crib, in his own room...


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

thanks everyone!


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

KidsAtHeart--a little support here/you're not the only one! When my oldest was about 15 months all of a sudden she would start waking up in the middle of the night crying wanting me to come get her (she had been sleeping in her own bed for months). At my dp's suggestion instead of picking her up I just stood by her bed and hugged her until she wanted to lay back down. Then I would cover her and pat her back and she would go back to sleep. A couple of nights of this and she was back to sleeping thru the night. Cosleeping with her didn't work for either of us. She would toss and turn and flop and not go to sleep until way late and we over course didn't get enough sleep either! You've got to keep your family healthy and rested!


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

KAH--not a bad thing at all.

I'm not a cosleeper. I've tried. Can't do it. My kids can't do it--they were so restless.

I used to nurse Owen to sleep and then lay him down in his crib. Fortunately, he's always been able to get himself back to sleep if he woke up (other than to be nursed when he was itty bitty). I would also nurse him for naps. At about 10 months or so, it just got so stressful to do that. We started laying him down awake when we were SURE he was ready. It only took about 5 minutes of crying and that was it. He learned quickly to just go to sleep. We were lucky. It took so much stress off of me to be able to do that.


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

24hourmom- you are not the oldest I am 37 ...but I think my daughter is the youngest on this thread dec 27

Amy


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

i'm 33. i like what you wrote punkprincessmama. i think what's most important for us mdc mammas is to feel confident about mothering and to nourish our bodies and spirits. it is important to me that my children feel loved, and i have had to learn so many things about kids that other people take for granted. and in the end they adapt fine. my pursuit is to be happy about how things are, and show my kids how to be happy and take care of myself and be the best person i am. and that means i've had to let go of so many control issues.

after ruby was born i remember seriously complaining to a very good friend who mothers similarly and also has three. she told me that she also went through a terrible sleep deprived state (whew, she was also ec-ing two!) and the way she got out of it was to decide that it was just the way it was. and when she became calmer and stopped using her energy being aggravated that her kids were calmer and so on. i was totally pissed at this advice at the time, since i had probably not had more than two hours sleep uninterrupted for half a year. it was definitely what i did not want to hear.
but that's what has worked for me. accepting situations and pouring my energy into love instead of being upset. that life is hard but rich if i enjoy the moment of now. it's something i've been working to make into habit for a few years now. so that's the other end of the spectrum of my crazy advice. it kind of goes with continuum parenting. http://www.continuum-concept.org/

and i'm impressed with confidence some of you have with putting your baby down. anytime i've tried not cosleeping it has made me feel much worse and i'm not in parenting for regrets. it just happens to be the way i'm wired, i'm one of those extreme people.....at least i can handle the crying now. lately ruby will just throw herself on the ground and wail. (clue, no tears!) when it was my first baby i would feel heartbroken and my confidence as a mamma was shattered. now i just shrug my shoulders and help her up.


----------



## Island Mommy (Mar 26, 2003)

abranger, got you beat on both parts. I'm 40 and dd was born Jan 23/03 so she's probably the youngest. OK, I know I'm really not supposed to be here but please, let me stay.

How did your nightweaning go?


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

Scarlett too will do the throw herself on the floor and scream thing. Sometimes she will let me pick her up and give her a hug, other times she just wants to scream it out.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

island mommy you can stay









I think the key thing to remember in beds, food, whatever is to listen to your kids. Cosleeping (and nursing for that matter) work best when all parties are generally content with how things are working.

oh and I'm, um (thinking), 29!


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Hi! I am Heather, momma to Christopher who was born on 11/01/02. He almost came on Halloween because my BP was high and when they broke my water, his heart rate dropped and wasn't coming back up. He is the joy in my life besides my DH. I am expecting baby #2 in September. We had co-slept, DS is self-weaning, and I sling him and Cloth diaper him.


----------



## Island Mommy (Mar 26, 2003)

I believe you Heather, that your ds is self-weaning, but I just can't imagine it. DD is nursing more than ever these days! Sometimes I wonder how it will ever end...but I know it will so I don't fuss about it much.

DD has a big bruise on her forehead. She just fell over a little embankment when we were outside. Last night she tripped over a blanket she'd left in the kitchen and banged her face and chin on the oven door.

I keep wanting to take her for photos but she's always got some kind of bang on her face. Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

I am definitely in the same boat. DS likes to scratch up his face somehow. I can never get a good picture because of some mark on his face.


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

Scarlett too is in the process of weaning herself. The only time she really wants to nurse is before bed. She started wanting more food than milk around 10/11 months. I think it was b/c she was watching her big sis eat.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

we're nursing 2-3 times a day. I go back and forth about it. Sometimes I'm







and other times I can't stand it. But I figure we'll work it out. DD is gaining lots of weight (finally!) and is healthy doing what we're doing.

my dd is also bruised on her head from head-butting everythign and everyone in the house. she has given my dh some major cuts on his face from thrusting a block in his face -- here dad! look at this RIGHT NOW! :LOL

welcome heather.


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

Islandmomma- You have got me beat on both counts







you get to be the old lady









The nightweaning is going nowhere. georgia has been sick FOREVER! I am so tired of winter. we are going to start again this weekend. I will let you know how it goes. How about you?

Amy


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

My baby has night weaned







But the only reason, that I can honestly tell you is that I have no milk left! I'm 22 weeks prego, and I'm so glad that I have this space at night, where I can feel my new baby in my belly, and not worry about my other baby needing me.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

casina, I'm going to check out that website.

Mariah is nursing all*the*time. There was about a week where she was down to nursing 4-6 times and then all of the sudden she's back with a vengence!!







She actually wanted to nurse in public the other day, something she hasn't asked for since about 6 - 7 months, she is usually too interested in what's going on aruond her and will wait.

She always seems to have a bruise or bump or little cut on her face. We've not taken (formal) pics so many times because of it!!
She's a climber, and so rough and tumble... It makes me proud!

ETA: She's eating food all day long too. Dry cereal, beans, pieces of cheese, her new faves are raw broccoli, carrots, and bananas. She is literallyalways eating! It's insane. i think she's going through a major growth spurt, she's outgrown everything (shoes, clothes) in the past few weeks!!


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

casina- we too are into the continuum concept . in fact, i just joined their list serve to learn more about it. I think it should be required reading.









we are not thinking about weaning at this time. i figure when she is about 5 i will start to consider it. :LOL
she is still pretty slow on the food scene. some days she eats a bunch, and other days she is not all that interested.
she has been doing this wierd thing tho, and i wonder if anyone else has heard of this. she will chew up the food, but then spit it out after she has chewed on it for awhile. she has 12 teeth, so there is no problem there. but for some reason she does not want to swallow foods! she will eat all soft foods completely, like avacado and banana. but even with cucumber, she will spit it out after awhile.


----------



## 24hr.mom (Feb 29, 2004)

Mona, My Giovanni has 4 top and 2 bottom teeth. I noticed that if he is unable to chew or naw on a food until it melts away on its own, he will spit it out. Maybe foods like cucumber, which has those bits of seeds, give your ds a hard time when trying to swallow. This is just a guess.


----------



## jmjello (Apr 18, 2003)

Ok so my son was born 12/26/02. about a zillion lifetimes ago I posted and then I didn't come back because it seemed like I owed it to everyone to read the past posts and get to know everyone before just jumping in. Of course I never had an opportunity to do so and I just sort of stopped looking in the life with babes. XMASEVE suggested I check it out and I am so glad I did. I have only gone back a couple of pages and I feel like I am with my long lost relatives!

KIDSATHEART I had to stop and post after reading yours because I just started doing a similiar thing. I sit next to the sidecar'd crib and put DS into the crib after he stops nursing (usually not asleep .. a new thing .. maybe weaning?? not so much into it anymore) and then of course he screamed (head back flailing screaming temper tantrum time) and I just calmly started telling him about his day. "wasn't that fun when you got up this morning and looked out the window and saw the kitty? and then daddy took you to the beach and you saw the boats..." so on and so on and he went to sleep! So I tried it the last several nights and holy cow ... what a big boy I have! What happened to my baby????

Anyway... I am not niave to think this is the beginning of great sleep again or anything, but it is certainly an improvement! He's not into nursing until about midnight and then hellos sister .. I am a human pacifier. we taught him the babysign for more and he wakes up and hollers and points at my boob and does the more sign until I produce the goods. so.. maybe not so much weaning..

Nice to meet you all and I hope you don't mind me joining. I am 31, live in Oregon, and absolutely love being a mom! I don't post often and only really check a couple of the forums, but I have definitely learned alot from MDC. I had never considered cloth diapering and MDC actually led me to using cloth during the day (not at night.. DS will soak anything but a huggies in no time flat.. but I'm happy that I do CD during the day!) I'm very happy to have found this thread!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Welcome to all the new mamas









I've got nothing to say about weaning. We're still in the nursing rhythm, the nursing boat, rocking me and ds thru each day, on into the night and towards the rising sun. Nope, no weaning here. No separate beds either. We're still entwined in sleep, dream tendrils wrapping us close.

My little babe has started taking some serious steps. I find it fascinating to watch this aspect of development. I take for granted being upright but seeing the amount of energy it takes ds simply to learn to balance his weight, his little toes clutching the ground, hands outstretched, has given me such a different perspective. And his little sidestepping across the floor is the most beautiful dance I've seen.

What are y'all doing about







? How often and when?


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

spitting is part of enjoying the texture, as well as it being a skill of survival and discernment we don't prize in this culture.

the continuum stuff is weird. i read it and it changed my life after i had clay because i could not figure how i was supposed to survive having two kids close together. so it was a big influence on me. but the list serv was too crazy for me and the book is, well, just one book, written by a woman that never had children. so that's the grain of salt.

the weather here jumped to eighty degrees yesterday and today. a few days ago it was around fiftysixty in a wet and chilly way. i'm finding i'm MUCH more loving and motherly seeing my kids' skin and flesh again.

today i bellycasted a friend and thought about my births......and was without my kids for a few hours!


----------



## veganmamma (Sep 10, 2002)

solticemama- I'm with you! Dd has had a flu or serious cold and she nursed literally all day and night and thank goodness as she wasn't eating or drinking anything to speak of. When she is well she nurses lots and lots and we have fun. She is getting so verbal! For so long she nursed on one side at a time, and now she drains each breast and sometimes still switches back again! I'm really enjoying it. I do not expect her to wean until long after she is three and so if our child planning goes as we've discussed I will tandem nursing in a couple years.







No signs of nightweaning here, which is nice even though it messes with my charting. I enjoy the little dance we do to get readjusted at around 1 am for a side switch. I am so blessed to remember my nursing relationship with my mom. I weaned at almost 3 because of custody issues, but I do remember nursing, and sometimes when dd and I are snuggled up close I feel great knowing that it is even more wonderful for her than for me.

As I type she has come up to me and asked to nurse. THe only thing I'm sad about is that she sounds like she is saying "ba ba."









Today we went to Ocean Beach. It was really fun! I can't wait until summer when it will be a little comfier out there. I did strip her down to her hawaiian print FCB for a few photos, I couldn't help it! We found sandpipers, sand crabs, sand dollars, sea shells, seaweed and all kinds of litter. For some reason I remember the ocean as a little less foamy when I was a kid. Sand dollars were whole back then too. We could only find halved sand dollars and they crumbled easily. It made me sad that my dd will not experience the ocean the way I did. At least it's still freezing cold! :LOL Once I get the pics I will post them, there is a sling nursing shot from right afterwards-- so cute- she fell asleep instantly in my arms and slept all the way home.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

here's the link to my sister's journal and fotos of my trip to taiwan. click on a picture to get to the photos.

http://www.killoggs.com/log/responses/2593691


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

you remember nursing!!!!! i'm so delighted to hear that. it is one of those things i hope to gift to my kids. that they will remember nursing and go on from there.....


----------



## veganmamma (Sep 10, 2002)

Yes! I remember and it was so special! I dont remember the feeling of suckling, just warm milk and being in my mom's arms all warm and soft.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

toothbrushing....we do a (?oral b brand) kiddo toothbrush and water. DD brushes her teeth in the am when she is done nursing (which is while dh is brushing his teeth) and in the pm when she's done with her bath (before we nurse before bed). She does a good job with it on her own but we do it for her for a bit each time. She loves to carry her toothbrush around the house and i was worried about her falling with the toothbrush in her mouth. So we have a new rule and are constantly saying "Erin we brush our teeth ONLY in the bathroom." When she's done she'll give us her brush and watch us wash it off with water, tap the extra water out and then she's off









Yesterday a friend from my moms group gave us her little tykes little slide. DD LOVES IT! I am







because I had a great wooden indoor slide when I was a kiddo that is in storage with the rest of my moms stuff in new york state. (I am in minnesota). So we couldn't pass up the chance to have something safe for dd to do that was climb-able. She spent yesterday afternoon climbing up to the platform with her books and reading, about 6 inches taller than normal. Then spent the evening climbing up and sliding down. I am sick of saying "erin sit down on your bottom" for fear of her falling over the side, but .... she's loving it. I expect we'll rotate it along with the rest of her toys, so that we aren't sick of having a giant slide in our tiny living room.


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

I think I am more sad over the fact that my son is self-weaning than he is. He night weaned first and now we are down to nursing once every now and then. I couldn't nurse him for the past two days because of food poisoning and he didn't seem to mind.

Solticemomma, I noticed you asked about toothbrushing. We do it once a night during bath time. After we finish with the general wash the food off of him, then my DH grabs his toothbrush and brushes his teeth and then he hands it to DS and DS tries himself. We get no arguments. I am still bad about trying to do it in the mornings.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Casina--great pics. But tell me about the black chicken????


----------



## 24hr.mom (Feb 29, 2004)

.*Toothbrushing* Giovanni uses Baby Orajel Tooth & Gum Cleanser. It comes with this neat rubber finger tooth brush that makes it easy to stick in his mouth. I usually do mornings and night brushing after his meal. I wanted to buy him a regular toothbrush but am concerned about the hard brush scrapping the roof of his mouth. Any suggestions? Only has 4 top and 2 bottom Still waiting for the rest.

Also my pediatrician told me not to use regular floride tooth paste because it's not good for him to swallow.

*Something New* Giovanni has learned to open doors. I have the handles that u push down on to open and he has seen me enough times do it and now is opening all of the forbidden doors. I am going to have to put bells on my doors now. It's so cute. I tried to hide his tricycle in one of the rooms and now he knows how to open the door to get to it


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh my gosh, ya'll, I just have to tell this to someone who will understand!!!

**Please Please Please do not think I'm bragging, 'cause I'm not. I've been in the no-sleep-hell for months and I know what it is like. **

Disclaimer If you are feeling sensitive about sleep issues, you may want to skip this post

My daughter slept from 9pm until 4am without waking once!! No nursing!! No crying!!! She slept in our bed, as she always does, and she actually slept!!!!

All day I have felt wonderful. I feel like celebrating!!! She woke at 4, nursed, then woke for good at 7:30. A little earlier than usual, but IM SO NOT COMPLAINING!!!

Just had to share!!

As for toothbrushing, we brush about twice a day. DD loves it. She loves to do it herself, which i don't feel she can do a good job at yet (she mostly just chews on it!!) So we have a deal. She has a nice baby toothbrush that her daddy got her at Whole Foods and that is what we brush her teeth with. When we are done we let her brush (chew) with a regular supermarket toothbrush that is extra soft and extra cheep! That way we don't have to keep replacing her toothbrush every week which is what we'd have to do otherwise.... It's all about compromise in this house :LOL


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

Scarlett has 2 teeth on top and 2 on the bottom. We brush at night and she does not like me to do it. Sometimes I'll just take a cloth and try to wipe them off. No toothpaste, just water.

Beautiful pictures casina! I just love seeing pictures from places I've never been!


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

casina, loved the pics, thanks for sharing. I have always wanted to try a bidet by the way!! :LOL

someday.... :LOL


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Orajel makes a Toddler Training Toothpaste which is pretty much the same stuff you get with the fingertip brush. Just a bigger tube. It is safe to swallow and flouride free. We got an Oral B toothbrush for our son. It is for 4 months - 24 months and he loves it. Daddy brushes his teeth first and then he gets to do it. He didn't like the fingertip brush at all. I guess that because he doesn't like orajel either when he is teeting.


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

punkprincessmama congrats on the 7 hours of sleep. Now that my son is night weaned and almost completely weaned (he is self-weaning) he is starting to sleep through the night. It has been 16 long months of not much sleep but it has been worth it! My son is so healthy. Breastfeeding is a God-send.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

i'm not sure about the black chicken. it is a different kind of chicken and i'm sure is touted to be healthful in different ways. taiwanese and other asians are interested in black foods, i presume due to the yang quality.

clay kept standing in front and turning on my aunt's bidet which was to him a peeing machine. i know they make bidet seats you can attach to the toilet for a couple hundred dollars....

i've never slept that kind of stretch since before reed, unless you count being unconscious from being sick. i'm just glad to get five hours uninterrupted sometimes. i'm only happy with full force breastfeeding and prefer to keep that period far away. i've always found partial nursing totally annoying and icky physically. generally i'm an all or nothing gal.

hjohnson, i'm not sure why you couldn't nurse due to food poisoning, aside from you feeling terrible....

ruby wants to eat toothpaste. seems like the girls i know tend to be this way. just rubbing with a wet washcloth or your finger is good. and setting a good example, which i am not.


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

I could of nursed but I was feeling worse than DH and he wouldn't wake me up so I could nurse DS. Men! I did nurse DS this morning and man have I missed it. DS was content as well.


----------



## Zaxmama (Mar 2, 2004)

Greetings and Salutations..
My name is Jaime I was born a Mama to Zachary on Nov 23,2002.
I have been reading this thread for a couple of days and I am still not through the entire thing! I have so many things to comment on (hate the musical fingerpaint toy also!) but I can never remember them all because I lost 1/2 my brain cells when I gave birth (according to DH) We are into AP, we BF and used to co-sleep although he is in his own room now..with the occasional trip to the "big bed" working on some nasty molar issues right now..totally into solids though..he is my lil piggy boy..if mama is gonna eat it Zaky wants some too! big fan of bananas though!!!
walking since 1/1/04...not very verbal so we are going to try to learn ASL...(good idea I picked up here!) anyone ever try the Extreme Comfort Love Sling..I just got one on loan..and it has rocked my world!and seeing how my baby boy is 25lb solid..its a much needed device..he is being very clingy since the molar issues began which I love but it drives me insane sometimes..well it seems I have rambled enough for an introduction..once you all get to know me this is pretty common I just type away as thoughts trickle out... digression is my middle name..







actually its Marie but anywho.... over and out!

Jaime (Zaxmama)


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

I have a hot sling pouch and a maya wrap sling but I am thinking about getting a Kangaroo Korner Adjustable Fleece Pouch so I can use it with both kiddos easily.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

welcome jaime.

re: slings: I have a maya wrap, but lately dd has been wanting to walk more than ride. We also have a nice backpack that she likes to ride in. Enough so that when we open the closet where we keep it she tries unsuccessfully to pull it out. I am soo glad we spent the $$ and got a nice one on ebay. Plus my dh will carry her anywhere in the backpack but is afraid of the sling. I am considering making a homemade back carrier (sorry can't recall the name and also can't find the link off the top of my head). basically a square with ties on it, they ride on your back.

casina....i can completely understand the full time nursing or not at all nursing. that's how i am feeling lately (i.e this week). as in, i'm frustrated and somehow feel a bit icky when dd tries to nurse. But we soldier on...I'm not 100% ready to give it up just yet and she seems to still enjoy it.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Welcome Zaxmama!

We have the Pea in the Pod Pouch from and we LOVE







it so much. DH and I both wish we had one of these from teh begining and agree this is where we should have spent the money instead of on the stroller we seem to use once in a blue moon!


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Welcome to the newbies, jump right in!

My Zachary is nowhere near nightweaning. We're having progress with the sleep issues, but there's absolutely no cutting down on the nursing. It really urks me when I read stuff about kids over a year old needing to eat so many solids during the day, and that we should be limiting their nursing until after they've eaten solids. Yeah, whatever, limit nursing with my screaming, crying, kicking, baby asking for "MMM Mama"??? It'll never happen! We have no meal schedule here for the kids, we leave cereal out on the coffee table pretty much all day, and if we eat something the babies will pick off our plate. Seems to be working for now!


----------



## Bethkm (Jun 27, 2003)

I'm so glad to hear someone else is feeling lukewarm about nursing lately! Tyson nurses a lot- night and day, and I have always loved it...but I'm started to get a little tired of it. I'm keeping on, still plannign to let him wean in his own time...just so glad to have other mamas to talk to about it. I WILL make it!


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Believe me, if I had my choice, I would nurse Christopher until he was 4 or 5. I'm letting him decide when he wants to stop. We are down to one nursing a day and it is first thing in the morning. I love snuggling in bed with him.


----------



## 24hr.mom (Feb 29, 2004)

It amazes me everyday how many of u have nursed up until now. It is an honor to know that it can be done. All of u deserve an award for the dedication u have given even when u are down and out, tired and in need of sleep.

I nursed Giovanni for only 5 months. I wanted to nurse longer but I found out I was pregnant with my second son Gavin and was not producing enough for him , as well as me being sick most of the time.

I now am nursing Gavin and hope I can do it for as long as most of u have.

Hats off to all of U.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

I absolutely







nursing still. Owen is on the go all the time. He doesn't stop for anything. Except his nummies. Lately, he's been nursing to sleep for his naps again (I think he's hit a growth spurt and is extra tired). It's so awesome to look at his peaceful little face and see just a wee bit of baby there yet. He's all content--sleeping and sucking. *sigh* :*) He still nurses 4-5 times a day, although he sleeps about 11 hours/night. And he eats a lot of food--he loves it.


----------



## Island Mommy (Mar 26, 2003)

Have your tots all transitioned down to 1 nap/day? My dd seems to be in the process. If she has 2 naps she's often up until 11 p.m. at night...like last night. Both dh and I were in bed pretending to be asleep and she was toddling all over, talking to her toys, reading books, playing climb Mt. Mommy, etc. She was awake at 6 a.m. for about 45 minutes...not up and playing but just nursing on and off and trying to sleep. Then up for the day at 8:30 a.m.

Now it's 3:15 p.m. and I've been trying to nurse her down for a nap for over an hour. No luck. Finally sent her out in the buggy with dh.

She's always napped twice/day in her buggy. I'd like to get her out of the habit because we want to be more mobile and can't take the buggy on a holiday with us..it's too big. So I've been trying to nurse her down for her nap (she nurses to sleep at night) and it worked on Tuesday, but not today.

Any suggestions for how I can change the routine. I'd prefer to not to replace it with nursing to sleep because right now dh can put her down for her naps and I love the freedom that gives me. I just can't figure out how else to get her to sleep.


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

Island Mommy---I don't know if this will help, but this is what it's like at our house.
Scarlett hasn't been taking 2 naps since she was about 9 months old. Definetly not my idea! I would lay her down, but she just wouldn't sleep. Now she goes to bed about 8 and gets up about 7. She takes a 2-3 hour nap at 1. I nurse her before bed, but not so she goes to sleep. Then I lay her in her bed and she goes to sleep. When i first started putting her down awake it took her a little bit to get used to it. If she would cry I would go in and comfort her and then put her down again and repeated this until she fell asleep.


----------



## Zaxmama (Mar 2, 2004)

I had such a Mommy moment last night.. Zak usually sleeps in his own room.. but lately he has been waking a few times a night (due to his molars...poor baby) so last night I brought him into bed with me..and he fell right back to sleep and didn't wake again all night.. but as he lay there sleeping I just watching him, his chubby rosy cheeks..his incredibly long eyelashes his perfect bowing lips, his sweet breath was like perfume to me..it was amazing I kept petting his little soft curls and sprinkling tiny kisses on his face..my goodness the emotional ties are almost physically painful..I cannot grasp how a Mother can hurt their own children or any children, their innocence is so intoxicating it completely puts a spell on me..I am a slave to this child. I am so in love with him it hurts..he is my world and I am his...its true the decision to have a child it to accept your heart will forever walk about outside your body. ahhh..sigh.. I had to go all sappy there sorry I just thought if anyone would understand its you all... after reading 20 pages of threads..I feel like I know you all so well.

BTW toothbrushing,we use gerber toddler paste (no floride) and we brush in the tub.. first mama does it for him then he can do it himself which is actually zak putting the brush in his mouth and whipping his head back and forth in a NO motion..whatever works!
and as for teething I have found baby nirvana... highlands homeopathic teething tablets (health food store) I had him one at a time (he gets 3 tablets) and he puts them in his mouth by himself they dissolve instantly..(dh tried one) he loves it .. and in about 15 mins. he is happy as a lark...(they also make him sleepy? )

as for the babes that are nursing like maniacs while at home during the day I can relate..if we are doing something out he is fine but at home he wants to sit on mamas lap and hunt out the goods..he is constantly going up or down my shirt..I feel like I gave birth to an octupus..and if I say no... there is heck to pay. he will just freak out... so I cave,... I always cave.. does this mean I am spoiling him?


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

24hr.mom ---> i'm amazed at you having kiddos 11 months apart and still having some sanity left. kudos to you. the nursing will likely be easy after all that!

napping ---> anyone heard of a kid doing their long nap in the morning? Erin's at daycare in the morning. She naps there and lately dcp has been opening the door so the (other) kid's noise will wake her up --- with the idea of preserving erin's afternoon nap for me. But the thing is the afternoon nap has been suffering. urgh. I'm wondering if instead of dropping the am nap erin is ready to drop the pm nap and sleep for 3 hours in the morning? any thoughts on this? she will sleep for me sometimes in the afternoon -- but it is usually in the sled or stroller because she's tired but not THAT tired that she wants to stop playing to take a nap.

oh and as for dh putting dd down.....our nighttime routine is nurse then put her in the crib. but on the days when I am not home, my dh will just cuddle her with a (sippy) cup of milk or water and then she'll waddle over to the crib and want him to put her in. This evolved from falling asleep on daddy's chest. I guess what I'm saying is that if you leave the scene and just leave dh in charge I think your kids develop a new routine with daddy around. Dh putting erin to sleep has been a big relief cause now I can go to yoga or go skiing alone 2 days a weeek....and dh is pleased cause he feels like he gets quality cuddle time with dd.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

You CAN NOT spoil a baby with the boobie. At least, that's what I'm telling myself! :LOL Think about it, babies who use a pacifier are allowed to suck on it all day long, while they're playing or whatever. Well, my kid uses the boob as his pacifier, so when he thinks he needs a little nip he'll stop what he's doing, crawl over to me, hug me, then start moving my shirt aside so he can access the Mama milk. I don't mind. I think it makes him more confident, he knows I'll always be here for him to offer comfort when he needs/wants it. The ONLY time it's aggrivating is when I'm tired and Zach is fighting sleep and he just goes on and off the boob over and over until he can't fight it anymore and passes out. It's annoying only because I'm tired.







Other than that, I let him nurse whenever he wants. Like you said, Zaxmama, if my Zach is busy he usually doesn't nurse, but when we're home and I can leave my shirt open all day, so to speak, he's all over it!


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

kerc- it is a pain in the butt when they change their schedules and it doesn't fit into yours. But, I have always just let my kids fall asleep when they're tired, and sleep until they're ready to wake up. They just kind of found they're routine on their own, although sometimes their naps would vary. Most of the time Zach takes a long nap from 1-3 or so. Julianna takes an hour nap at 11, and another one around 2. This is a new thing, as they used to take one big huge nap from 11-2... Nice for me! I just kind of go around their naps when we're making plans, but if they miss their usual nap they're old enough now to not be completely exhausted, they just go to bed early that night. I say, let Erin figure it out on her own. Maybe she'll take a nice long morning nap, stay up all day, and start going to bed earlier, so you and DH can have some down time in the evenings...?


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

I have found that Christopher seems to do better if he naps for 3 hours in the morning instead of the afternoon. Then he goes to bed between 8 and 8:30pm and we won't see him again until 6am. Lately though he has been waking up at midnight due to cutting molars. Hylands is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Bethkm (Jun 27, 2003)

Zaxmama- I can totally relate to your "mommy moment," as my DS grows up I find myself just getting teary watching his sleep, laugh, clap, communicate what he wants...etc. Last night my DH woke me up by leaning over me and looking at DS sleeping. He just sighed at me and said, "don't ya love him?" I never knew I'd love him like this!

Last evening Tyson tripped and landed on his face (not that unusual) and bit his lip. Poor kid bled and bled and now today it's all red and swollen. He doesn't care, just looks so pathetic!


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Poor Tyson! I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

My Kozy Carrier arrived today after a 2 month wait







I'm eager to try it out when ds wakes up from his nap. I'm hoping it will take some of the stress out of preparing dinner when dh is working. My little babe usually wants to be in mama's arms while I'm cooking, chopping etc. Our maya wrap, while wonderful for regular slinging, isn't really workable when I'm making dinner so I spend alot of time redirecting ds and it makes for some tears if I'm not able to pick him up right away which I can't always do. With the Kozy hopefully I'll be able to have ds on my back the whole time and both of us will be happier. We'll see.

Mamajaza how're you doing these days? feelin' well? feelin' the baby kick yet? taking good care of yourself?

Casina it's nice to have you back and regularly offering your insight. I find your perspective on things refreshing and it often gives me much food for thought.








mamas


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

First let me say that I love you all but I can no longer keep up with you. I think we have to do away with the notion that if we don't reply to every post we do not "belong" on this thread or something. (I know I have often felt like that.) So I am going to post as often as I can, but dd doesn't leave me much time. I am going to try to keep up, but please forgive me if I can't. I do value everything you all have to say, but I only get an hour or so of MDC a few days a week, and it took me 40 minutes to read all the replies since my last post!!!

IslandM, perhaps you could try slinging/carrying your dd to sleep, instead of the buggy? Not a huge improvement, but your dh could still help and it would be easier to travel. I don't know, I still haven't figured out getting to sleep without a milkful breast. My dd has been down to 1 nap for awhile, and it was actually a great improvement for us as now she's actually tired enough to sleep. Sometimes though, we do have to resort to dh and I "pretending" to sleep while she smacks us around in bed. She is still in our bed. It's tough, spending at least a half hour getting her to sleep each time (and only I can do it) and still getting kicked all night. But I think the only one who enjoys cosleeping more than me is dd. I stopped judging other mothers long, long ago, but I could never do any form of dd being unhappy as she fell asleep. My mother locked me alone in my room to CIO after a nightmare at 8 years old, and the horror of it is still fresh in me. Some days I think it would be wise to do what others are trying, to sit there and comfort her, that it might teach her to sleep on her own, but my gut still clenches at the thought. The lessons our parents teach us... I have also read The Continuum Concept, and I think it taught me a lot, but yeah, the author never had kids, so... How do you think she would have handled it if her dc had learned to communicate their need for breastmilk by pinching her breasts? My bosom buddies are black and blue (as black and blue as dd's face is, as she's too adventurous for her fair, fair skin). Boy, has my train of thought wandered all over the place this early morning! Please excuse me but I'm afraid I might be pregnant.

MamaFern, happy belated birthday! I'm turning 23 later this month. It feels old, but I've always felt old, IYKWIM.

Casina, cool pictures, I love to see you still slinging Ruby Mei so much in that beautiful sling. I love to see other places, and oddly, foreign bathrooms fascinate me so I REALLY enjoyed those pics...


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

xmas eve- nice to hear from you. don't feel bad about not posting too often. i think we all understand, and just love to hear from you whenever you get the chance.







maybe i should make this more personal: *I* would love to hear from you whenever you get the chance. i loved reading your post this morning. brought warm fuzzies into my heart.









naps--- we still vary from 1-2 naps a day, depending on what time dd gets up in the morning and how many hours she slept that night. she usually takes her first nap 3-4 hours after waking, and then sometimes one in the late afternoon- around 4pm. she is almost always tired, but often will not give in unless we go for a drive. then she's asleep within 30 seconds if she is indeed tired.
w/o a nap, she is exhausted by 6pm, which is waht time we eat dinner. so we get through that, and then it's off to bed. last night, for expample, she went to bed at 6:45.







luckily, she did not wake up for the day until 7am. i was afraid at 5am she was going to be ready to go.
of course, since she slept so long last night , she is not wanting to take her morning nap. so it will probably be a one nap day. she definetly sets her own routine, and although it makes my life "harder" i wouldn't have it any other way.

sosticemama- how is your kozy carrier? we have a back pack type thing that was my mom's when i was a baby. :LOL it works great, but is a bit archiac. i only use it when we go for hikes, as it is a bit large.







i've tried to sling dd in the maya on my back, but can't quite get the hang of it yet. i think i need to watch the "how to" video on their web site again.

ok, i've written a novel.









hope all you mamas have great weekends! my p's are visiting, so it will be an interesting one for me. :LOL


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

thanks Xmaseve!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

sorry that post was actually done by me-but the computer wass logged on as my SIL.


----------



## veganmamma (Sep 10, 2002)

Dd's new thing is that she can ask to nurse. So just to be sure it works she comes up to me every 2 minutes and says, "Bo bo? Bo bo. Bo bo bo bobobobobobobobo!" Then latches on for a few seconds and runs away. It's very cute!


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

lauren that is so cute!!!

xmaseve --> mama i hear you. I spend about 4 hours every day in front of a computer, processing data. I get a chance to check in at least once a day, while my program is running...and i still get behind!


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

I too, find it hard to keep up with all the posts. I usually skip the ones that go on and on (sorry), or I just skim through quickly.

*solsticemama*~~ I'm feeling a bunch of kicks here and there. Thanks for asking!







I'm really trying my best to be healthy. Was your birth unassisted? That is what I assume from your signature. If it was, I comend ya for being so brave and strong!

casina~~ it's nice that you're back. I was wondering where ya went. Sounds like you had quite the adventure!


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

i can barely keep up as well. this week was mega homeschool activities plus my mind won't stop racing and the boys hog the computer lately. i have found the community for me even though my oldest is barely school age. i highly recommend finding a homeschooling group for friends since these mammas stay home and you can learn lots about older kids and they'll love on the little ones.

glad y'all enjoyed the fotos. i've used the back carrier from hawaii i can't remember what you called it. and i couldn't find the carrier that was mentioned first. i'm already a little riled at myself for not making a sling business by now, after i found a cool website called rockinbabysling.

solsticemama, i'm glad you are here too.

naps. ruby is like reed they just don't sleep (and wake up loud and ready to go while i'm sour....) neither of them have received a consistent one nap a day since six month age era. reed quit napping entirely when he turned two. and yes, they are cranky and annoying sensitive feisty people anyway. i have had to really give up on sleep and my best friend assured me that one day it would happen. i figure i'll probably live to at least 70 so this is just a small special part of it i'm willing to sacrifice rest as long as i'm happy sane and occasionally coherent. i hear the kids will probably sleep their entire teenage years away to make up for it. and i guess they are so smart because they are awake to learn so much.







sometimes i've almost had enough with these precocious brilliant children. really though. my best friend was telling me about her nephew who slept at least twenty hours a day for the first year. needless to say he could do very little at a year, almost like he wasn't quite on this earth yet.

if it helps anyone: for my two spirited kids they need to be put down before they get really sleepy because they start to move faster the tireder they get. it took me years to figure this out. of course they conk out eventually regardless. it's just my issue of wanting peaceful times (or doing some laundry unfetterred?).

as for the nursing games and attacks, i have had the most luck with no response at all, unless i am actually injured. i have had to really deal with the physicality of being a mamma since my parents never touched us except to hit us. what i mean by that is my kids hit each other all the time and if they are happy about it or don't care they seem to be interpreting the action as love. which is very different from the way we are in this culture about personal space.

and i also cover up the breasts that is not being used. yes, they work to get at it but mosttimes out of sight is out of mind. i never realized before that tandem nursing has helped with this issue since they poke at each other. oh that's right, for clay i only used one breast so i could have him in the sling all the time, so the other breast was not interesting, unripe and deflated in fact. i also gave up on some things like sometimes ruby wants to read a book while she nurses and clay wants to hold gobfuls of toys. i do have a rule that the objects cannot touch me, i won't play with the toys or interact with the kids concerning them, and for getting to sleep or when i don't like it i take the stuff away.

pretty much i have to try to be vigilant to allow the kids actions i am willing to tolerate a thousand times over, so no, the first pinch is not funny or cute whatsoever. i do find tickling to be a wonderful tool it causes diversion. try tickling the underam of the pinching baby arm. to cease nursing my two are getting better at understanding "mom needs to pee now" but pressing into their face and smothering them, like when they are chewing away asleep dreaming works much better than pulling away.

another point is activity. my kids are sleeping better now that they are spending the day outside. i assume most of you are still in winter thaw. sunshine and outside really make an impact. my kids seem to have more fun in inclement weather. i know from having baby reed in minneapolis that it is hard to get out and i worried about him being cold and wet but feel assured that you have a warm bath, warm house and dry clothes to get back to. i wish i had known that when he was a baby. i have a friend that swears by her trampoline, and no, i haven't delved that far yet, but her active kids began to go to bed an hour earlier after she got it....interactions and getting out in the world is healthy too.

my personal definition of spoiled is believing and letting your child know that they should not do something, and then giving in because their whine gets on your nerves. which means that the original limit probably isn't that important anyway. (like my mom refusing candy my kids knew she had in her purse?)

the continuum concept has great points but we live in a much different world. i'll let y'all know when i've figured it all out, ha ha!

omg i wrote way too much.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:

and i guess they are so smart because they are awake to learn so much. sometimes i've almost had enough with these precocious brilliant children. really though. my best friend was telling me about her nephew who slept at least twenty hours a day for the first year. needless to say he could do very little at a year, almost like he wasn't quite on this earth yet.

I've found the opposite to be true with my kids--Owen especially. He goes nonstop during his waking hours. When he's sleeping (sometimes up to 16 hours/day total and he's 15 months old) it seems to be his time to process information. He may be struggling with a new skill or word, then go down for a 2 hour nap and when he wakes up he can master his skill or say a new word. I call them his "growing naps" or "growing sleep". It's amazing how I can see the difference in him after he's woken up from sleep.









Quote:

i know from having baby reed in minneapolis that it is hard to get out and i worried about him being cold and wet but feel assured that you have a warm bath, warm house and dry clothes to get back to. i wish i had known that when he was a baby.
We're in Minnesota. I try to take Owen out as much as I can. Cool clean air is pretty important. We went sledding one day and it was 17 degrees. I was happy it was above zero! We only lasted about 20 minutes but it was nice.

Last week it was in the 40's here. We went walking every day in the stroller. It was so nice to do that after being cooped up all winter.

We got a lovely snowfall here on Friday. Wet heavy snow. I had to bring Owen out with me to shovel some. I let him play for a while. His feet got wet. His hands got wet. Oh well. He had fun.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

i sure miss the clean air and vaulted sky of minneapolis. and living in ne a mile from nicollet and u of m.....and three parks withing walking distance plus the river.....sigh.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

You know, I really do love it here in Minnesota. It's great to have 4 seasons. I have to keep reminding myself of that in the dead of winter when we are going stir crazy inside. :LOL

I'm about 1/2 hour south of the cities (next town south of Shakopee).

How long ago did you live here?


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by XmasEve_
*Boy, has my train of thought wandered all over the place this early morning! Please excuse me but I'm afraid I might be pregnant.*
XmasEve, really?! Let us know if you are.

Ok mamas I've been using our Kozy all weekend and it is truly wonderful








I love it, ds loves it. He's 30lbs and I carried him for a good hour on Saturday around town quite easily. I like feeling his warm little body against my back. Saturday night I made dinner with him in it, so we were both happy which was nice and this morning we spent a good chunk of time at the Farmer's Market with him in the Kozy. I wish I had gotten one alot earlier. If you want to check it out click here for info. I think there's a bit of a waiting list for them but IMO the wait was absolutely worth it.

I had a satsifying moment the other day. Not sure if I can describe it...we'd spent the morning in town and I was getting ds out of the Kozy, he wanted to nurse as soon as he got out, asking for bvvvv (which is what he calls it







) so I nursed him and then it was time for a diaper change so I took off his hemp dipe and wool cover and replaced them with clean ones. I felt so content to be able to be mothering this way in the midst of the prevalence of strollers, disposables, formula and the like. Now these things all have their place but they're not for me YK, it's just the way I am. I have been blessed with an abundant milk supply as well as the physical stamina to carry ds. These are graces that I don't take for granted. I know some other moms for whom these things aren't possible and they have worked hard to make meaningful what comes naturally to alot of us. I feel in my mothering a richness and gratitude when I have ds snuggled right up on my body, when I use cloth on his bum, and our constantly unfolding nursing relationship is full of textures and insight that continue to inspire and nourish me.

*Mamajaza* glad to hear you and babe are doing well. In answer to your question, we had a midwife at ds's birth.

KAH how are you and your clan doing?


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

sosticemama-

OMG that Kozy Carrier looks marvelous!!!
Too bad the waiting list is soooooooooooooo long.







not that i have the funds for it anyway.







:

reading your post was indeed beautiful. no need to say more.


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mona_
*sosticemama-

reading your post was indeed beautiful. no need to say more.








*
I feel the same way about solsticemama. A long time ago I had a day when I needed to get on MDC to decompress. Dh teased me that all this thread was for was to complain. I said no, it was to vent and share and praise and one mom (solsticemama) even posts poetry to make us all feel better.

The purpose of my last post was to apologize for my lack of attention, and encouarge lurkers here to speak up without worrying that they are out-of-the-loop. Heck, with toddlers, we're all loopy here!








and







about it. It just wasn't right for our family right now. I am still "gestating" dd with breastmilk, and I can't risk jeopardizing that with a second pregnancy. It was quite the eye-opener though, as we had talked about starting ttc real soon. Now that has been pushed to her 2nd birthday.

Dd LOVES food, but breastmilk is still her main nourishment because of her food sensitivies. We're doing NAET, a type of acupressure treatment to eliminate allergies. She's had only 3 treatments so far and the results have been incredible. The red rashy eczema on her back has all but completely disappeared, I now use the snot sucker a couple times a week instead of several times a day, and no more ear problems. But the most incredible thing is her temperment. She is no longer fussy/cranky/moody for no reason. And she's sleeping much better. It's been such an obvious improvement in our lives that I'm borrowing money to treat dh and myself as well.

Well, enough's enough, I didn't mean to bother anyone with such a long post!


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

don't get me started on childspacing. it is weird thinking i was alredy pregnant with ruby when clay was this age.

we lived in mpls from spring 97 after we got married til fall 99 since the signs pointed us to moving back to both families (starting with my parents buying some land and offering us to live on it for free.....) it was my big chance to get out of baton rouge for awhile, and the only time dh lived outside louisiana. the winter was really hard in the same way that summer is hard here. too much inside with climate control.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

xmas eve- i've heard about NAET, and it sounds very interesting. i've considered some kind of allergy testing for dd, as it seems that so many foods bother her. is the NAET testing gentle? i've heard it's expensive? we're on state health care for her, so i doubt it would cover that, but i guess it's worth looking into.
what foods did you discover were are no-no for your dd?


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

winter.....yeah we are outside pretty much every day. ever since she was born. She would cry and cry and cry and we'd take her outside and she would just snuggle close and calm down. (my MIL was agast we would take a wee one outside, but then she saw the results).

solsticemama when I first read this:

Quote:

I felt so content to be able to be mothering this way in the midst of the prevalence of strollers, disposables, formula and the like.
I was like







I use a stroller and occasionally use disposables and my dd had some formula. then I read the rest of the post and interpretted that you are feeling confident in your parenting choices and your kiddo is happy too. I used to read these kinds of comments on MDC and worry that I wasn't a good enough parent for whatever reason (for instance...after the csection my dd was too heavy for me to carry more than to the car so we bought a stroller). Now I know I am making good parenting decisions and sometimes I do things differently, but I am doing the best job I can. An online friends' sig line is something like .....(list of things she does that she thinks are worth listing, ex: cd, bf, no vax, etc.) and then "trying hard to live better every day." Anyhow, your post got me thinking about how much more confident I am in trying new things with my dd and then making a decision about whether it works for us without the pressure of "everyone I know does X and likes it so I should too."


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Kristin--don't ever feel guilty for making the best decision you could at the time you made the decision. Parenthood is full of second guessing the decisions you've made. I'm learning to deal with that (although it's hard). My older ds was formula fed, disposable diapered and fully vaxed. Do I feel guilty? Yes. But I know that I was the best parent I could be at the time. I had nothing but absolute love for him and did the best that I knew how. I have learned from those decisions and have made a lot of changes with Owen. And I will make some changes with the next one and the next one, etc.

Owen sleeps in a crib. It works the best for us. Neither one of us (Owen and I) gets any sleep when we try to cosleep. Oh well... We also use a stroller. Not often but probably will use it more once the weather gets nice. I just can't wear him and carry a backpack (our diaper bag) and toys and things for an 8 year old, etc. and be comfortable. A stroller affords me the ability to enjoy our outings, whether it's the mall or a walk around the neighborhood. Owen loves his stroller. And he will grow up just fine regardless.

Quote:

without the pressure of "everyone I know does X and likes it so I should too."
That's totally it! And that can go either way: mainstream parenting or natural parenting. When I made the move from "mainstream" to "natural", I thought I had to fit into this sort of mold--like I had to be completely AP or I wasn't a true APer. Which, of course, isn't true but it was all new to me. I felt maybe I would be judged because I didn't cosleep but I breastfed exclusively or I cloth diapered but didn't do a lot of babywearing. I don't vax but we haven't gone organic (yet). It's all about doing what works for us and our children and being happy doing what we're doing.


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

When I read solsticemama's beautiful post instead of feeling sad like kerc I felt jealous.








When I first became a mama that is exactly how i thought i'd parent, totally ap, cd, bf only,.... When i got pregnant with dd #2 and my milk dried up and my oldest had to be on formula i was devestated to say the least. I started with cd, but my dp wasn't very supportive on that front. Lots of things have happended in my life that i never thought would happen. i.e. my dp and I are separated and i am working part-time. I have had to do things differently then i thought i would. I was so upset about going back work, something i didn't want to do until the kids were in school. Eventually though i had to accept what was happening in my life and move on. I know i love my girls more than anything in this world and only want the best for them and knowing that is enough. I know things will work out.







s to all who have had to make adjustments and found the strength to do what is best for your family.


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

I thought maybe i should add that i loved reading solsticemamas post. In no way did i take it as a slam against people who were parenting in a way different than hers.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

we had a lovely morningmamajaza and her babe haeven, my partner tim, elwynn and i walked down to the family place in our town to trhe monday morning drop in. there are so many kids and mommas who go and its really nice.i met another momma who just moved frolm the island and her son kale is just 10 days younger than elwynn and very similar. we went to the park after drop in and played in the sun and chatted. i really miss having friends, since i just moved here i havnt met many people yet, but its a start! oh, and i found out about this really great place in maple ridge called the birth place which im really excited about checking out.

solstice momma, you indeed are a lucky mom. i didnt have it so easy at first with nursing, but now we nurse lots and lots and for that i feel very blessed. being a mother is a real blessing!


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

"bvvvv"- that is SOOOOO cute, solsticemama!









We're all fine here. Same old, same old. Trying to get Zachary to sleep in his own bed, and sleep all night. Trying to keep Julianna asleep all night without a bottle. Trying to keep Crystal the Pistol out of trouble, LOL. Same old, same old! Oh, Zach has become really funny with nursing- he is very particular about which side he wants to start on now! And he likes to switch back and forth on demand, I guess to make sure both breasts get equal use?!? :LOL

We have a double stroller for when we're out and about with both babies. Most of the time when I'm running errands with Zach I'll wear the Maya Wrap, but obviously that doesn't work well with two toddlers. I'm breastfeeding my little piglet, but Julianna [my foster DD, for the newbies] has been on formula since day 1. I fully vaccinate all my kids, because it's required by law to keep my foster care license. (I agree with the practice also.) Anyway, no one here should feel like they owe anyone else an explanation about their parenting choices (even though I just gave some...) We're all here to support each other and offer friendship, not judge.









We got some REALLY cute pics of Zach at the Renaissance Festival. He's in his little Buskins and RB shell wet, crawling around in the grass. (It was 80 degrees here on Sunday!!!







) I'll get DH to put 'em up soon so you can see them! Can we say "PROUD Mama"?


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

ITA with what we've all been saying, that what makes you a good parent is doing what you think is best for your dc. It was a BIG







eye-opener for me after dd was born. (Even when I was still pregnant with her, but it really hit home after her birth.) I was going to do everything just so, and dc was going to behave just so because of it, and yada yada ya. But life happens. And I love my baby more than anything else in life, so I can deal with it as long she's happy, yk? It also totally changed my relationship with my own mother. She wasn't a bad mother, but we butted heads A LOT. After having my own dc, I learned that all the things she'd done for me, even if I didn't appreciate them, she only did them because she thought that's what was best for me, because she loved me so much and only wanted to do what was best for me. (Now, of course, that I've forgiven her for those things, she's resenting me for doing things differently for my dd, because it's a smack in her parenting face that I don't think her ways were really best. What can you do







)

Mona, the NAET is great. (The only down side is cost. Yes, expensive! But worth it for us. It's the only medical treatment dd or I receive.) It is very gentle, as I serve as her surrogate. She nurses at my breast (skin to skin contact) and plays with a little vial of the substance she is being treated for (so the energy fields become harmonious). Meanwhile, I receive acupressure along my spine. Testing is also gentle, as again I am her surrogate. It's muscle response testing, so dd holds a vial, I hold dd, and the practitioner pushes lightly on my muscles while I resist. Poor dd is very sensitive (she gets it from dh) so my arm was weak as noodle for just about everything! Now it stays strong with the items we've treated. Things on the basic list include eggs/chicken, calcium, vitamin c, b-complex vitamins, sugar, salt, grains, corn, etc. Dd couldn't really eat anything, as there was at least a little something in each food that bothered her. Let me know if you want any more info on it. It was developed by Dr. Devi Nambudripad, who wrote the book "Say Goodbye to Illness."


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

Spring is coming and i'm kinda sad. i like the snow. But I love the idea of taking my dd to the playground or the lake (the big lake - AKA Lake Superior) to play in the water.

We are in a destructive phase right now -- how much noise can one 16 MO make? answer: a heck of a lot!


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Especially when my 16 month old gets ahold of my pots and pans. LOL!


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

well i use disposables. being confident and happy and feeling balanced with your choices is key. i had intentions of ec that i never had the energy for. she'll be diaperless soon.
my kids are the loudest i've heard in the baton rouge area.

i'm a little sad. my best friend since before we had kids told me she is probably moving away. she has two girls 4 and 7. she exclusive nursed with school and different jobs and is one of the best mammas i know of. her ex husband left when the younger was less than a year to be alone and to get away from financial resposibility. basically there was one year he was the earner and he couldn't stand it. he is a good dad because she has made him that way and they are homeschooling. she needs to move so that she could feel confident about putting her kids in public school if she needs financially. he quit his job recently and is happily living on unemployment so she is working two jobs. i need to forgive him because i'm sure he feels he is doing the best he can but it still sucks. i'm mad at all the other deadbeat dads i know of as it is.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

casina -- how tough! I can't stand deadbeat dads (or moms, but it seems like I only know of dads who walk out on wee ones). Your friend must be so torn between moving away and finding a decent school (and even putting kiddos into school).

and fwiw...i wasn't looking for a laundry list of all the non-natural parenting stuff ya'll do. I think the reason that solsticemama's post hit me the way it did was because I am just now beginning to realize that we did ok so far and continue to make decent decisions about how we are parenting. It makes me sad because I was pretty insecure about it for a while -- my kid didn't fit the mold (s) and I didn't know what the h*** I was doing parenting. But I guess I've come to terms with I'm never going to really know what I am doing because parenting is a dynamic equilibrium (yep i'm a scientist). the environment is always changing so ya have to adapt and do the best you can with what you're given.

Ok I've written enough. time to hit the sack.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

kristin, it sounds like you are doing much better than i was for a first time mamma!

essentially mostall the schools here are terrible since the standard of parenting and standard of being a decent human being are low. somehow the easiest environment for me to unschool and such for now. it does seem to be improving or i'd be long gone from here as well. if there had been a decent school system (like having proper heat and airconditioning, and windows, and more than 45 minutes for both lunch and recess and being allowed to drink water and pee????) i would have probably gone back to work when dh was on his back for the year and half and now.


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

Well, spring is kind of on its way here. We have a few 50 deg. days then back to 35. March in Nebraska means wind, wind, wind, ughh.
The girls and I have caught my nephew's cold. Poor babes! My oldest keeps saying "mama, i don't want to play."







 We had plans to go have some fun too, since i am off work for 3 days. I am dosing us with as much herbs and homeopathics as i can, so hopefully it won't last long.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

We took the kids to the lake yesterday! It was 88 degrees here!







They both loved it. It was Julianna's first time on a boat, but Zach has already been out a few times (last year). Zach stood right up at the bow, facing the wind, talking and laughing. He had so much fun, sitting with Daddy, turning the steering wheel. Julianna, being more resered, whimpered a little and was more content sitting on the floor or with me. Zach was ready for swimming but the water is still a little too cold. We just had a huge rainstorm less than a week ago, which brought a bunch of water down from the mountains into the lake. I'm guessing it was about 55 degrees... Not too cold for you MidWesterners, but chilly enough for us desert dwellers!

Zachary is starting to walk!!! He loves watching his reflection in the glass doors on the fireplace. He'll fall down and look at himself and clap. He's still pretty unsteady, but he gets up and tries again, laughing the whole time. You mamas whose babies started walking 6 months ago must think it's weird to have a baby just starting at 15 months! I'm excited to watch his progress... Even though he's growing up too fast for me!

Ugh, laundry calls...


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

KAH --> glad ya'll got out and had some fun! You had such a rough couple of weeks with all the sickies in your house. For reference, when i say we went swimming in lake superior in AUGUST....the water might have been 60 degrees :LOL My doggie would go anytime he could though. We have to keep him off the big lake in the winter because the ice isn't thick enough, I'm worried he'll slip through.

And I'm kinda jealous that you got the reprieve from walking for a few months. Erin's running. Which is an issue in parking lots. How does Julianna do?


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi Mamas









Just a quick note to say that we are finally moving early next week. It's just around the corner, but I expect it will take us a few weeks to get settled in and all. I'm going to be swamped the next few days finishing the packing.

Soooo... y'all take care and by the time I "see" you again, we should all be enjoying spring weather!


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

happy moving!

i agree, i have a runner and dancer and climber and expert harmonica player. yes it's cute and more vigilance as well. i'm also not encouraging talking, though....i have a friend with a babygirl that is two months older that was over today. she said four and five word sentences today and could clearly say "clay", offered the word artichoke and learned my name in a heartbeat, and told her daddy on the phone "hey daddy" and "love you" like she was born to do it. i know some threes that don't talk as well. reed could talk that well as a baby, as well as my husband.....but it still was amazing to witness with ruby's incessant babbling and singing.


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

My oldest had her own language until at least 18 months. She would sit and "read" her books, turning pages and just talking in her own babble. Anytime really riding in the car, on walks... Now i wish i would have recorded it. She is 2.5 now and speaks really well in full sentences.
Scarlett on the other hand was very quiet and then around 13 months started saying single words. Today for the first time she said to me i wuh yu


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Happy moving! Gosh is that an adventure.

Casina, I'm sorry your friend is moving. It's so hard to lose an IRL parenting friend.

I'm glad we're talking language, I was just about to ask. I'm starting to worry. I know I should just be patient, and I try to be, but dd's hearing and comprehension have worried me from the start (as some of you here might remember). And I know she's normal, but I never get sick of hearig reassurances, yk? I'm glad to hear other babies have had their own languages but gone on to learn English as well. She does seem to have comprehension, when she's interested in what you're talking about. She just has no desire to say words. She prefers communicating with pointing and squeals. I think I may just be feeling isolated. I would so LOVE to have someone to "talk" to!

But she sure can be loud! She loves to put on her biggest loudest shoes and stomp around the kitchen. When she's throwing a tantrum she'll grab everything in site and throw it to the ground-- but if she's on the carpert, she'll run to the lineoleum before throwing it! :LOL

:LOL :LOL I know I shouldn't laugh but it's just so darn cute.


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

XmasEve-- that is too funny :LOL Sometimes you do just have to laugh!


----------



## Zaxmama (Mar 2, 2004)

Quote:

When she's throwing a tantrum she'll grab everything in site and throw it to the ground-- but if she's on the carpert, she'll run to the lineoleum before throwing it!
HA! Your DD and my DS should meet.. my DS loves to throw himself on the ground when he is having a tantrum except he will run to the CARPET and do it.. I believe he must have done it on the tile once and now he "knows" better..Although I have to say it kind of ruins the credability of the tantrum when he searches for a softer landing..and your right..It is SO darn cute..


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

Erin has about 7-10 little bumps on her belly, appearing to be bug bites. She's all out of sorts - cranky and easily upset, she was SUUUPER tired this morning when she woke from her nap. A bit warm to the touch.

if so....what do we do to make her more comfy? what should i know?

(and for the record it would be a relief to me to dodge that bullet. but she could have picked a better time this week is crazy)


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Julianna has some major issues when it comes to walking/standing. She won't even bear weight on her legs. They just go spread eagle and she starts crying like she's physically in pain. I don't know if there's something physical going on, or if it's a brain thing, or what. Her therapists say she should catch up, but I am pretty worried. I know there is something definitely wrong with her in that area... She's kind of hit a plateau on development- she's learned to crawl and says 3 words, so I guess she's tired and needs to rest LOL. She/ we definitely have some work to do to get her on target, but for all the stuff her stupid mother did to her, Julianna sure turned out healthy and strong! BTW, her mom violated probation and is back in jail, so no more rehab program to regain custody in the near future!!!







I know it's bad to be happy for that, but heck, wouldn't anybody be glad to keep the baby they've raised since they were born???

Zach is walking more and more. Still pretty unsteady, but he's on his way. He keeps trying and trying. I am REALLY afraid of him falling and hurting himself, and then getting discouraged that walking isn't so much fun after all... But, I guess that's just part of being a mom... Letting go of your little one long enough for them to learn and explore and grow... He's really a "toddler" now! :LOL


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Zaxmama_
*it kind of ruins the credability of the tantrum when he searches for a softer landing*
That's EXACTLY what's so funny, that it ruins the credibility of the fit! And isn't it neat that they're exploring texture and their surroundings? I've just recently started letting dd go barefooot in the house (it was too cold earlier) and she loves the different feel of things under her feet.

kerc, I think that does sound like chicken pox, but I'm in no way an expert. I'm afraid I don't know what to do to make her more comfortable. I'd say oatmeal baths if she likes playing in the water. Keep us posted! (And I'd ask you to share them with dd, but we're going on vacation next week, so please don't!)

KAH, I think it is very courageous to be a foster parent, so I am very happy for you that you get to keep Julianna for so long.


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

kerc, it could be chicken pox or it could be this other thing that i can't remember the name to. whatever it is my nephew had it and so did my girls (at different times). They got little red dots on their trunk and ran a very slight fever. It went away in a few days. My sis is a nurse she will know the answer. I can ask her tomorrow.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by KidsAtHeart_
*Zachary is starting to walk!!! He loves watching his reflection in the glass doors on the fireplace. He'll fall down and look at himself and clap. He's still pretty unsteady, but he gets up and tries again, laughing the whole time. You mamas whose babies started walking 6 months ago must think it's weird to have a baby just starting at 15 months! I'm excited to watch his progress... Even though he's growing up too fast for me!*
Right there with you, Leah. Ds has just started and I find it so poignant to watch him upright, his little chest puffed out for balance and the sweet and proud look in his eyes when he makes it across the room to me. Everyone else's babes in our toddler tribe here are running so it's nice to have another mom who is experiencing a similar joy (and a touch of sadness, his babyhood is becoming a memory







)

Kerc, hope your dd is feeling better.

Dh is in a *mood* so I have escaped for a brief moment to 'my moms' as he calls y'all. Ok, brief moment is over...I hear ds calling for me. Gotta run.








mamas


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

kerc--my sis said it is called fifths disease. it looks like a rash and usually goes away in 5-7 days. have you figured it out yet?


----------



## 24hr.mom (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by kerc_
*Erin has about 7-10 little bumps on her belly, appearing to be bug bites. She's all out of sorts - cranky and easily upset, she was SUUUPER tired this morning when she woke from her nap. A bit warm to the touch.

if so....what do we do to make her more comfy? what should i know?

(and for the record it would be a relief to me to dodge that bullet. but she could have picked a better time this week is crazy)*
I have the book WHAT TO EXPECT THE FIRST YEAR:

For Chicken Pox: Slight fever, Loss of appetite, severe itching, Flat red spots turn into pimples, then blister, crust and scab, new crops continue to develop for 3 to 4 days, mostly on the body. Call doctor to confirm diagnosis. Itching use Calamine lotion or other antihistaminic preparation or comfortably hot bath. Fever: keep cool, increase fluid intake or give fever reducing medication

For Fifth Disease: Joint pain is rare, Intense flush on face(slapped-cheek look), Next day, Lacy rash on arms and legs, 3 days later rash on inner surfaces(fingers, toes, trunk, buttocks) Rash may reappear on and off with exposure to heat(bath water, sun) for 2 or 3 weeks. Call doctor for diagnosis. Treatment is none, no diet changes.

Hope this helps


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

thanks for all the info. no new red bumps yesterday, though she was all funky again yesterday. No new bumps today -- she seems better. No real flush to her face -- occasionally, but I don't think it is fifth's disease. Food allergy? bug bites? Really mild pox? who knows. We are just riding this one out.

She seems tired, but not letharigic and has had trouble napping - i.e sleeps for 20 mins and then wakes up and can't get back to sleep. That basically describes the first 11 months of her life so it is not really a new thing to us.


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

kerc, like I said, I have no real idea, but that sounds like me when I had chicken pox in pre-school. I got less than a dozen spots, never really itched, just seemed cranky and restless, only a warm fever. The only way they knew it was chicken pox was that every other kid in my preschool had them before me. (Literally EVERY OTHER KID. When I finally got them, my mom got down on her knees and begged them to let me stay at school-- no one could catch it from me as they'd already had it, and she couldn't take any time off work. It was funny.) So do you know if Erin has been exposed lately?

How are the babies who were taught sign language doing now? I recently rented the Sign 2 Me video. I read the book when I was pregnant, and would've liked to try it, but could never remember the signs. I wanted dh to help, as he actually knows ASL, but he never read the book. Duh, I should have gotten the video then! (He's not one for reading, but can you say couch potato?) He got really excited and is trying to teach dd now. But she has such good verbal comprehension now that I think he's just confusing her with his enthusiasm. So I was just curious, as I know some of the babies here sign with their parents.


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

I started signing to Christopher when he was 6 months old and he did his first sign for milk when he was 7 months old. After that things took off. He knows the signs for milk, more, up, eat, all done, and book.
I would teach him more but his vocabulary seems to be taking off.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by XmasEve_
*So do you know if Erin has been exposed lately?*
none of the daycare kids seem to have it.

we go to ECFE (minnesota thing -- early childhood family education) mom and kiddo thing and one kid there had it but his mom kept him home for 2 weeks. We go again tomorrow -- we'll see then.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

there's a bunch of bacterial and viral illnesses with spots. i have a book called taking care of your child i find very helpful though i lack the energy to go get it right now, sorry....it has flow charts that will point you to call the doctor or see the doctor depending on the symptoms. my kids have had a few of the spotty things and i guess i just lump them with all the other little illnesses they get after trying to classify them and realizing that dealing with them was the same as any other sickness, aside from being nice to the bumps.
i'm in a funk, waiting for it to go away.

how old is julianna?
talking does not mean they can figure out what they want. they just feel they have more power to get what they want. and then we try to reason with them, haha. my first talked so well that we have always expected more from him.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

casina- Julianna just turned one on Feb. 27th.

It's funny, but Julianna just got over some weird rashy thing, too. She had hivey-looking things on her face and a few on her back. I'm not sure, but I think it could have been my fault... I gave her some banana bread and I forgot that I had put some walnuts on the top!







I know, I know, I'm a bad mom... It could have been way worse, if it was an allergic reaction, so I feel lucky it wasn't worse than hives!

For those familiar with EC: We've been putting Zach on the potty when we see he's about to poop since he was about 8 mos. old. Sometimes we catch him in time, sometimes we don't. I really only did it to cut down on the amount of poopy cloth diapers we had to wash LOL. Well, just in the past couple of days he has been "asking" to go to the potty A LOT. He grabs his diaper and grunts like he has to poop. Then he smiles really big when I ask him "Do you have to go potty?" He won't stop grunting until I take him to the bathroom, but he usually doesn't do anything. I think he just likes to sit on the toilet, and he's happy that he can communicate with me, maybe? Anyway, should I keep putting him on the pot every time he "asks"? Even if it's 3 or 4 times a day? I don't mind doing it most of the time, even if I know he won't go... I don't want to turn him off from going to the bathroom, but OTOH I don't want him to go overboard on the "sitting on the potty is fun" thing. Any ideas are appreciated...


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

*Mamajaza* and eilowny I thought that this lovely image would nourish and inspire both of you as you continue to unfold 'infinite potential' in the ocean of your womb.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

wondering...how much TV/videos/etc do your kids watch?

I ask, not to be judgemental or to start any kind of holier than thou ideas...I was blown away yesterday when i was chatting at my (mostly mainstream) moms group. We were talking about tv/computer games/etc for 1-2.5 year olds and I was like














: "your kids actually watch tv?" and "there are video games for wee ones?" For reference, about 5 of the 10 kids watch 2 hours a day and play video games for like 30 minutes. the other 4 kids -- maybe 2 hrs of tv but no games and my poor child -- well, I know the TV is on for about 30-60 minutes each day at daycare. Every time I have shown up when the tv is on, erin is running around like a maniac in another room and somewhat oblivious to the concept of tv. In this town it is totally impossible to find good, caring people who are willing to take a kid less than 2 and live within 20 minutes of me. 1 hr of tv a day is a compromise I can live with.

Myself I don't watch much except sports and the news. So I find it hard to understand wanting to watch any particular show (i.e "my kid watches dora and blues clues every day"). We don't get cable so sports is out most of the time. I think if we had cable I might expand to home shows (i.e. this old house or whatever said shows are called on cable). I do love PBS but we seem to be in a month long fundraiser so I am tuning them out.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Owen adores the Wiggles. It's on twice a day. He doesn't sit and watch it, but will stop playing every now and again to dance to them. It's actually pretty cute.


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

Revina and Scarlett are with my mom from 8-2 M-F and she lets them watch Sesame Street everyday. I've told her I can deal with that, but no more, however, sometimes I think she slips Barney in there.








Occasionally if the girls are really impeding the dinner process i will let them watch a Dr. Seuss video, but usually i try to turn on their music instead and that often works.
About once a week Revina gets to play an ABC Elmo game on the computer for about 15 minutes.

When we move to Tucson this summer we won't have a t.v. and i'd like to keep it that way. But my want to watch movies may override that. If that's the case we'll keep it in a closet or something.


----------



## 24hr.mom (Feb 29, 2004)

Giovanni watches about an hour of tv a day. He starts with Sesame Street in the mornings, then Boo Baa at 12 noon followed by Teletubies. Although he does not watch the full show, he shows prefence to certain parts of each show. For example, in Sesame St. he love the Journey to Ernie. As soon as he sees big bird finding Ernie he looks at me and smiles as if to say look mommy we found Ernie.

Also every now and then we go to PBSKIDS.com and play some of the games and listen to the music. His attention span is about 5 minutes and thats it.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

No tv watching here for ds or mama.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

we don't have cable, so no tv here either.
i do watch movies when dd is nursing to sleep for naps and at night, and occassionally i will watch a bit while she is awake. but not often.
we have wathced some baby einstein videos. more when i was working at the restaurant we used to run.
but now that that is closed, i don't have to use them.









my in laws can't quite get it that we don't do videos. so i have a bunch listed on amazon to sell.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

mona kathryn is so darn cute!! she has a lot of hair (relative to my baldy!).

how do you like the push-able wagon -- from the most recent photo on your weblink?


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

We have every cable channel known to man for free because of DH's job. He works for Time Warner Cable. Even with all that TV, DS probally watches on average a half-hour of tv a week. I don't see the need for him to be entertained by the TV. I feel it is my job to play with him and keep him entertained. He is big into coloring right now. I usually watch TV while he is napping or asleep for the night because then I can watch it uninterrupted unless DH has other things on his mind. LOL!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

<y kids are around TV alot but not often watching it. We mostly watch movies an not nessecarily children movies. Also we watch a lot ofmovies that relate to what we are working on accademically (we homeschool) fro example we are reading through the Heidi series and will be watching all the Heidi movies com[paring and contrsting etc. . . .and next Pirates. Ava is of course including on all of this since she has to be where ever the girls are. As a general rule I hate childrens TV. I like the stuff on nick, but we don't get thet. pBS is the best we can do and most of that is crap. They have even managed to mess up Seseme street. Anywhoo . . . .


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

Sesame Street is lame compared to what i remember. They repeat the same episodes so much and it seemed like there used to be more emphasis on the letter and number of the day. What happened to 'One of these things are not like other, one of these things just doesn't belong.'? The 20 minutes of Elmo's world seems like a cop out or something.


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

Georgia does watch some tv although we do not use it as a babysitter....whenever she watches we are there and interacting with her about it. Only PBS we do not have cable. She watches sesame street, sagwa and dragon tales. She also has a raffi video which we all love and watch together as a family. I have to say though sesame street is my lifesaver some nights .... it is one from 5-6 prime cooking dinner hour









Amy


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

i agree that seseme stinks these days. i LOVED that it was brought to you by the letter ___ and the number ____. Now so much elmo. Though truth be told, if we are home and erin is "watching" seseme she is stopped in her tracks by elmo. That would be the only thing I have ever seen her slow down to watch on tv. thanks for the input. I'm glad to see that it is a mixed bag and that i'm not the only one who doesn't watch much tv. Sometimes I just feel very different than the other moms. Not a bad different, but just different.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

we dont watch tv in our house. the occasional movie but elwynn is usually asleep and really isnt interested in tv-except to turn it on and off and to put stuff in the VCR slot. im moving into a new house on the 1st of april and we wont have a tv there at all. i grew up without tv and my solace was books and i hope that it will be the same for him.

fern


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

My kids are a lot like most of you mentioned- they'll stop and watch a few seconds of tv and then be off doing whatever. They seem to like the Teletubbies, Barney, The Wiggles, and Bear in the Big Blue House. They mostly just look up when a song comes on. Crystal loves the Discovery Health Channel- all the birthing stuff! Since she can't hear, she likes to watch weird stuff like figure skating, MASH, Birth Day, and Baby Story. :LOL


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by kerc_
*mona kathryn is so darn cute!! she has a lot of hair (relative to my baldy!).

how do you like the push-able wagon -- from the most recent photo on your weblink?*
thanks kerc!
here are some updated photos
please let me know if the link below can not be opened.

kathrynn plays with the wagon sometimes. she loved it when she was learning and just starting to walk.
i think she will like it more when it gets warmer, and we can take it outside.

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/llm...user/my_photos


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

I recently watched an episode of Sesame Street and I was downright disappointed. I hate the way they have changed it. It used to be an hour long and now it is a half hour and 20 minutes of that is devoted to Elmo. YUCK!


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Dd watches a lot of tv. It's all dh does. So when they're spending time together, that's what they do. It's always been that way. I'm not happy about it. It was one of my parenting ideals that came crashing down. But it was a choice between that or them not having a relationship. I spent years trying to at least lessen dh's tv watching, to no avail. Now at least I can make them watch something good (usually PBS or Baby Einstein videos) together, and get dh's butt of the couch and jumping around. I don't watch tv, so dd really only gets about about an hour a day, broken up. I read books, and thankfully, dd would rather read than watch tv any day.

KAH, I would put Zach on the potty whenever he wants. If he does turn going to the potty into a game, it'll be a game quickly outgrown, but you'll have taught him the lesson that it's okay to go to the potty whenever you need to. I'm so glad it's workng for you. Dd is just always too excited to stop her game to go on her own, so we still have to take her every hour or so. If not, she'll let us know she has to go-- by going a little in her pants first, then giving us the ASL for toilet, with a pitiful little distressed look on her face.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Holy Cow I can't believe you guys are already talking about potty training!! That is awsome.


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

It will be a while before my son is ready to start potty training. He does tug at his diaper every now and then when it is wet (we use cloth diapers) but he refuses to sit on his potty so I am not going to push him.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

We're nowhere near potty training, but I did bring the potty chair out and have it sitting in the bathroom. Just because. Actually ds must think it's a toy holder because that's what I find in it! :LOL


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Potty training?? Seriously??

My cd stash is too big for potty training just yet







:


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

solsticemama~~ thanks for the link to the pic. it's very beautiful.

I just want to brag that my little girl has peed in the potty 4 times now, and a couple of those times she sat on the potty herself. Everytime she pees in the potty, I go































































.. and I think that gives her the impetus to do it more often.


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

Scarlett has watched her sister (and me) go enough that she knows what to do, but she has never actually gone potty in the potty. She likes to sit on it, and then stand up and look and then sit etc... I think she will probably be earlier than Revina, but not quite yet.


----------



## Zaxmama (Mar 2, 2004)

Wow..potty training..I am still getting used to the idea of him walking...*sigh* this babyhood thing is really going to fast for my taste... but when is a good time to start the whole potty intro... I mean I haven't gone to the bathroom alone since he could crawl/walk behind me and follow me to the toilet. and DH will say " Daddy's gonna go potty now " and Zack is right there to watch the show..so I would say he is curious about the whole deal..I am guessing now would be a good time to buy a potty chair and let him experiment.. but I still feel like he is a bit young for it..he is almost 16 months..am I babying him too much?


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Zaxmama~~What I did is put the potty in the bathroom, first of all, and then when I knew she was going to pee, put her on it. She *always* pees while I am washing out the bathtub before I give her a bath, so I have it on hand then. It's not like she's taking off her diaper and saying to me, "mommy, I have to go". It's more of a EC thing, and she sat on the potty those couple of times because it was right behind her, and she had no diaper on. But she seems to understand the concept. I also think that you should never force the child to sit on the potty, but just let them know how gall-darn happy you are when they do.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

We just have a little seat that goes on top of the toilet, to make it smaller so little butts don't fall in. I basically have to watch for the signs that Zach's gonna do something- squatting in the middle of the floor, being too quiet for too long, grunting or sighing- and then rush him into the bathroom, take off his diaper, and put him on. Like I said, I really only started doing it because I could tell when he was pooping, and I'd obviously rather have him go on the toilet that in his CDs.

Just recently he's started to communicate when he has do go BEFORE he does it, which is new! Like, he'll hold his tummy and bend over and start to grunt. Then I ask him if he has to go poo poo and he smiles really big and he won't stop grunting until I put him on the potty. Then we go through the ritual where he pulls the toilet paper off the roll, and I have to move it, and he'll try to flush the toilet, and then we sit for a little while and wait for "the action", playing "this little piggy". He really enjoys this, and we do the whole thing about 3 times a day.

And the other mamas are right, it really won't work if your kid refuses to sit on the potty. We started too early with Julianna I think, and she got scared, so she hated the potty for a long time. She's better about it now, but she's nowhere near as expressive as Zach about needing to go. We just watch for her cues and try to catch her in time. We're not totally pushing the potty, either, we just do it for fun and less mess LOL. I don't think we'll be potty trained next week or anything, but I think it's good to start as early as possible to make them more comfortable with the potty.

Congrats to Mamajaza and XmasEve's DDs on going to the potty!







My DS won't even sign "milk", so I'm jealous that your DD knows how to sign like "toilet"! :LOL


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm fairly certain that Eli would be completely potty learned in a few weeks if I was capable of bending over.. but I'm not, so I haven't been talking to him about it. :LOL I really want to try EC with NewBean, but without a bathtub or a little potty I'm not sure I'll be able to manage. At any rate, once NewBean comes and Eli can watch him/her go in a potty or something, perhaps Eli will join in.. if he hasn't already decided by then that he doesn't want to be in diapers anymore. :LOL


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

My goodness, Eli is so FREAKIN cute! I want to pick him up and give his sweet cheek a big kiss!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

My other two girls PT pretty easily right at about 2. Mdeline had a thing for anyobject even remotely resembling a little seat so we snatched up the oppritunity and got her a very special little seat to sit on. I can't remember exact;ly how it okayed out but i d remember it involved a potty chair, blues clues videos, stickers and occasionally potatoe chips :LOL pretty painless, but she was my only child at the time. really anything you do with only one child to tend to is pretty painless comparatively (is that really a word)

Lilyka would have nothing to do with it though. All she got from the exercise was that we watch movies naked. Then being pregnant and feeling like crap she ran around naked a lot. and became aware of eliminating but didn't much care still. then one day she found a bag of madelines little panties. Probably 6 pairs. changed them over and over and over again while dancing in front of a mirror, declared herself done with diapers and ready for bed after about an hour and half of that. A little nervouse that my child who had only peed in the can a coupl eof times was ditching diapers over night, none the less, if it took wet cheets I was willing to go with it. Sure enough that girl was done with diapers. At least for a while, then she decided she still had to poop in diapers. That went on for about 6 months but then one day she just decided that bog girls don't need to poop in diapers and she was big girl so whatevere. But that is just like Lilyka.

I think Ava will be ready right about 2. SHe is so easy going and so wants to be like her sisters but right now she is still completely unaware and pees so freely that she would be hard pressed to control the flow. oh well, I am not anywhere near ready to be done with diapers yet. i am willing to wait to shake off the last little hold of baby hood from my last child. (watch her wake up tomarrow and beg to sit on the potty







: )


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

I'm not even going there with pee- if one of them pees on the potty by chance, we'll celebrate, but we don't try and catch them for every one. (Like Xmas Eve- she's toughin' it out!!!) It's mostly the big doody business we'd like to see in the toilet, then when they're old enough to understand we can explain that they should pee in the potty instead of in a diaper, yadda yadda.

But, I know what you mean, lilyka, it would be almost impossible to get Zach, at this age, to pee exclusively on the potty.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I guess my children all have had largely unformed poop until they have completely weaned so have pooped just as easily as they pee (there for no tell tale grunting squatting etc. . . )

Onb the other hand if I strip Ava naked and put her on the bath mat I can almost garuntee she will pee before i get the water to the tup turned on :LOL I don't know what it is about that rug.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

I've got nothing to say about the potty situation. It's still dipes, dipes and more dipes here. At this point that's fine with me. He's only 15 mos YK?!

veganmama I dreamt you were 7 mos







last night


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

POTTY CHAIRS? I'm supposed to have a little potty for her? yeah. I'm out of it. I'm with the "pees freely" crowd. I think we have a while until we're done with dipes. Though my dd is really into wearing undies .... on her head!







: enough so that I am going to sew some up in her size soon.

we went to the beach today. Erin was wearing her snowsuit :LOL But it was soooo fun. We walked up the beach in the frozen sand and it was great. Erin could run in a long, reasonably straight line and when she fell -- it was safe...just soft sand!

(edited for spelling problems)


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

That is SO WEIRD. I had veganmama in my dream last night too!! I didn't want to say anything cause it seems odd. She had her baby with her, and came up to me to talk. The only reason that I have a visual for veganmama is because I've seen some of her pics. That's just so weird. We must be psychically connected somehow, solsticemama.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

WOW, that IS weird!!!

I had a dream that DH got bit by a rattlesnake last night!







Gotta go look it up in my dream dictionary...


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Oh, and I wanted to add that I didn't even know it was possible to EC until I came to MDC and started reading about 5 month olds who were almost diaperless. I thought, "Hey, it couldn't hurt to try, right?" It's another one of those things that's different with every kid. Mine aren't potty trained by any stretch of the imagination, but they do like to sit on the potty- and it makes for the CUUUUTEST pictures when they sit there "reading" a book!!!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

I don't think it's so weird. I mean we 'hang out' with each other several times a week, we've done so since our babes were born right? Right now we're part of the fabric of each other's daily lives, albeit virtually. Who knows why the consciousness chooses certain images from waking life to explore in the mythology of the dream realm.

We're all of us connected by the exquisite filament of breath, *Mamajaza*









I have a sweet story to share. The other day I was sitting on the floor and ds was toddling around and came up to nurse. I happened to be sitting in front of a mirror and as he stood there nursing he caught a glimpse of himself in the mirror. He thought this was funny and he spent the next 5 minutes trying to watch himself nurse, laughing and trying to get the best angle for milk and still get a good view of himself :LOL

Lisa btw the new link didn't work me.

Ok mamas


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by KidsAtHeart_
*My goodness, Eli is so FREAKIN cute! I want to pick him up and give his sweet cheek a big kiss!







*
Aww, thanks







. He's definately dimple-icious, as far as I'm concerned







.

This morning, Eli decided that he doesn't want to wear diapers anymore. He took off his diaper, pooped on the floor behind my chair, then came to me and told me about it.







: I'm excited that he wants to use the potty, but I really wish that it could wait until I can bend over!







Potty learning is not terribly convienient when you're nearly 7 months pregnant!







:


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i must agree that eli is beautiful! i have always thought that elwynn was the most beautifulest kiddo in the world but eli is right up there! hehe.

fern


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

A little story to share...

On Saturday my girls and I went to the mall with my sister and her son. At some point my sister and I got seperated. The girls and I were looking around the different stores to find them. While in Victoria Secret the girls wanted out of the stroller to walk around. I said okay as long as they stayed by me and when we were ready to leave they had to get back in the stroller. So we go back into the dressing rooms to look for my sister and as we are walking out I notice Scarlett is no longer behind me. My rational mind knows that we are in the back of the store and she couldn't have gotten to the front w/o me seeing her, but still I could feel panic rising in my throat. I go back into the dressing area and after a minute I hear a little giggle. She is hiding behind one of the dressing room doors, laughing! She purposely hid from me and thought it was funny. She is 16 months old. I never would have thought she would think about something like that!


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Oh, that is so cute! SCAREY, but cute!


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh no!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Eli does that all the time.. it's one of the reasons I started using the sling as a leash...


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

ok, i have new photos up. i had to fix the other link.







:
http://groups.msn.com/woolpants/shoebox.msnw?Page=1

i have not let dd be out of her sling yet while in stores. (except to be in the front part of the grocery cart). i am not looking forward to this happening. yikes. those little legs can run fast!









no potty for us either. i originally was thinking of doing ec, then i balked out. back then dd sat on her little potty every morning, and sometimes during the day. now she just plays with it. we do a lot of naked time around here, so she is constantly peeing and pooping on the floor. it is helping me to know her signals better, which will help me get ready for the potty.

i think i've finally accepted that we are down to one nap.







if for some odd reason she has her first nap really early, a car ride might lull her into a second one. otherwise i just forget about it. she goes to bed earlier that way anyway, which i appreciate.

on a final note, dd read to me today from her favorite book.
JUST KIDDING. just wanted to see if everyone was paying attention. :LOL


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mona_
*on a final note, dd read to me today from her favorite book.
JUST KIDDING. just wanted to see if everyone was paying attention.*

I just spewed coffee across my desk LMAO!!! you are too funny.
I just no longer go shopping -- good for the wallet, good for the family and erin gets to wear almost 100% mama made clothes. Granted they are nothing special, but i can whip up 3 t shirts in about an hour once i have the fabric.

erin is more or less down to one nap. ok by me -- no more fighting over nap time. She is a happy camper, i am a happy camper and sometimes if daddy is home i can still take a nap.

potty learning??





















describes my house. sometimes erin takes off her diapers, but never to show me she did her business on the floor. mostly so she can take off her diaper and slide down the slide naked.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm having issues with the nap thing. Owen still takes 2 naps/day. He's been waking about an hour earlier than normal (normal is about 6:45) so I think that he's getting too much sleep during the day.

He goes down about 8:30 at night. His first nap is usually around 9-9:30am. Then he wakes up, we eat lunch and go about our day till about 2:30 when we walk (it's nice enough here to walk now! Yay!) up to get Jacob from school. He then goes down for a second nap about 3:30 or so and sleeps till 5:00. On Thursdays, we go to a toddler time class and we don't get home till 11:15. He's falling down tired then, so I just nurse him down for a nap and feed him lunch after he wakes up--sometimes 3 hours later.

Trouble is, if I go to one nap/day like that, my day is screwed. We've been taking lots of walks (like mega 2 hour walks) and I'm really enjoying it. I watch another boy after school, so I have to be home from 3-5pm and then dh comes home and we eat, yadda, yadda. Maybe I'm putting too much importance on nap time? Should I just let him go with the flow? I'd love it if he'd nap while out on our walks, but chances are he won't. He likes to look around too much. And he NEEDS his sleep or he is super crabby. *sigh* Once the weather gets super warm here, I'm sure I'll want to take our walks in the morning anyway, so maybe the noontime nap isn't so bad.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Brayg_
*Once the weather gets super warm here, I'm sure I'll want to take our walks in the morning anyway, so maybe the noontime nap isn't so bad.*
Don't forget that the sun will begin to rise earlier and set later, probably also screwing up his schedule.

Erin does her long nap in the morning at daycare







(why am i paying for daycare?) and then sometimes falls asleep int he jogger/sled in the pm. but lately has been content for a little quiet time while in the jogger -- i.e. looking around, but not running around.

ok where was i going?
oh yeah....dcp tells me she is falling asleep later and later each morning. maybe moving the long nap to the afternoon like every other kiddo i know? maybe the noontime nap is the same thing...moving later and later?

who knows. just when you get them figured out they change right? I think that should be printed at the top of every page in every parenting book!


----------



## Island Mommy (Mar 26, 2003)

Just when I'm sure dd is down to 1 nap/day she has a day like today where she wakes at 6:35 a.m., so she'll definitely need 2 naps today.

Usually she wakes at 7:30 or 8 then goes for a nap anytime between 11 and 1. Although I liked 2 breaks during the day I'm enjoying the earlier bedtimes. If dd has 2 naps she's not down for the night until around 10 or so.

I know what you mean about screwing up your schedule. I have a moms group once/week. Since all the kids are younger than dd they're all still on 2-3 naps/day. We've always met at around 12:30 for a lunch. This is right when dd is usually napping now.

My friend's dd (who is the same age) still naps twice/day, at about the same times that Owen does. And yes, she gets up alot earlier than my dd. Guess you have to decide whether you like 2 naps and an early rising or you'd rather have a later rising and just one nap! Good luck.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Very sweet pics of your dd mama Mona. She's really grown since the last batch you put up. Eli's a cutie also. I guess that's the way it is at this age, they're changing literally overnight. Some mornings I'll wake up and look at ds and I can just see that he's grown in some way--physically, emotionally etc. Must be all that mama milk he's chugging down all thru the night. I'm tired today, really tired. Does anyone else still nap with their babes? Lately I'm finding I have to or I just don't have enough energy for the rest of the day.


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

I stopped napping with the girls awhile ago and now that I work pt it isn't an option. I found that I would rather be catching up on reading, chatting on the net or do something other than sleeping. Even though I am tired a lot.
As far as naps go...Scarlett has been down to 1 nap for months. She goes down around 1 and sleep from 2-4 hours depending on the day. Then goes to bed about 8:15 and sleeps until 7:30. It is a good schedule for us and it is the same as my older dd which is helpful.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:

just when you get them figured out they change right?
EXACTLY! :LOL

I'm also expecting that setting the clocks ahead will screw him up some as well.

After I posted my last post, we went for a nice long walk. Owen is napping now and probably will for a couple hours. I guess it's not so bad--we'll just have to do our walking in the morning from now on. Our schedules will change again (for the better) when Jacob is out of school for the summer. I have to go up to school and get him at about 2:30, so I'm limited there when it comes to naps as well. Oh well...


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

one nap a day here.Been like that for months.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Ha! I WISH I could sleep when my kids sleep! There's just too much to do here- never ending LAUNDRY, dishes, cleaning, dusting, shopping, cooking, dogs, kids, yadda yadda... Half the time one of them wakes up as soon as the other one goes to sleep, anyway. But, when both babies are alseep at the same time, DH and I usually take that opportunity to reconnect, hee hee. Although, I definitely could use a few more winks at night! Zach has been sleeping SO much better since he started walking, so that has helped me considerably. (He's still in bed with us for the majority of the night, but I'm still working on it LOL)

The other day, Zachary and Julianna were holding hands while they sat next to each other in their carseats!!! It was so cute! They are really funny together- sometimes they hit each other, sometimes they kiss each other. We had a playdate with a baby who is a week younger than Julianna, and they didn't even acknowledge her! Well, they looked at her a little bit, but then just scampered off to play with each other.

My wonderful Zachary is reading, too. Totally potty trained, reading poetry, and cooking 4 course meals. He is lecturing at ASU next week, as a matter of fact. HA!


----------



## Zaxmama (Mar 2, 2004)

heres one for you all.. my son has recently taken to shrieking (sp?)
is this a phase..good lord please let it be a quick one!
he just walks are screaming and shrieking..he is not especially upset just testing his vocal cords but man oh man..I can hardly stand it. I am starting to think DH is lucky (he is deaf) he can just turn of his hearing aides and the noise is gone. although sometimes its cute..am I sick or what? so anyhow is this normal at his age (16months)?
any input would be helpful..also what kind of other "phases" can anyone recall that I will have to look forward too..


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Ava Queen of the World shrieksif me and the sisters in waiting don't attend to her fast enough (what was that about the baby being the spoiled one). MOStly when she needs down from something. (up very skilled down, not so much :LOL) or needs a drink and I am just not getting it. But yeah, it didn't take her long to pick up on that. I have n problem teller her to stop when she does it. I try to catch her before it starts (for instance if I see her climbing up the table - I get her before she gets to the top) and if I can ignore it I try to (for instance if she isn't about to fall off said table). It is really irritating though. my oldest has SID and two shierks is enough to have Madeline inthe floor screaming. Then it is really crappy here.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

My Zach has been screaming since he was a newborn. Not his best quality, but I guess it's better than... Well, I can't think of anything, LOL... Now he knows he can get what he wants if he makes noise, so he makes this annoying repetitive sound thats a cross betwen a whine and a shriek, I don't know how to describe it. It's horribly testing to the nerves, that's for sure.

Zachary has fallen in love with bending over...







:







It's pretty funny, he'll walk to the middle of the room, then bend over and put his hands on his knees, looking around like he's very important or something. Pretty funny to watch!


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Last month Chris' biggest annoyance was he screamed all the time. Whether he was happy or sad it was a nice big shriek of some sort.

<sigh> I can't find my book with my knitting patterns and I really need to finish the afghan for my friend.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

I really admire you ladies who still have time for crafts... I need more ME time for that kind of stuff.

Especially you, kerc- you work, go to school, have a family, and you still have time to go cross country skiing, and sew clothes!!!!!! It's amazing, I tell you!


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

ok don't get too carried away.....
for me working and going to school are tied together. as in I work for my graduate advisor (on my research project).

skiing....well skiing I take the bean along, which works better on some days than others. not to mention it is a major release.

ummm...and you should see the state my kitchen floor is in.







:

off for some









erin was up for a while last night. teething?? she's not drooling, but isn't thrilled to nurse, is chewing on everythign and anything and ... can't sleep.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Yesterday, I gave Owen only one nap. Thought all was well till 12:15am when he woke up screaming. I laid with him till about 2am then I had to put him back to bed. I nursed him and gave him teething tablets. His molars are coming in. Poor guy! So of course he's a crank today. 2 naps it is! :LOL


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

OK, don't even mention kitchen floors... LOL!!! I told DH that instead of sweeping, mopping, stripping, and rewaxing the floor, I'd like to just get a new one to put on top of the old one. Ha ha!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i havent posted in a while, but i have been reading what everyone says. my life is crazy. im moving on the 1st of the month to a new home. elwynn is getting molars and he was SO cranky today. he had a fit and bit his own finger and bled everywhere. it scared me! i finally found him a pair of shoes that he doesnt scream when i put them on him. he is the most easy going kid till he doesnt like something, then thats it. im fired.

nap time..

fern


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Eli refused to nap yesterday at all... and then he didn't fall asleep until nearly 2am!







: He was so wound up, and I have no idea why. He's sleeping right now, but he'll probably be up and ready to start his day in an hour or so.







:


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Yikes!

Owen took his 2 naps yesterday and was cranky all day as well. Fortunately, he slept all night and even slept in a bit. Those molars are really taking a toll on him. If he's not too cranky today, I'll continue with the one big nap. It works so much better.

Do you all plan your days around naps or do you just go with the flow? We just went with the flow w/Jacob when he was little, but for some reason I feel the need to work around Owen's naps. Jacob was a more low-key child, though. Maybe that has something to do with it. It's not like I'm a hermit or anything, we do have a life, but sometimes I find myself not doing things I'd like to do just because it falls around naptime.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

good morning mamas!
it is spring here, i think finally. ok so there's still snow, but it rained and thunderstormed yesterday afternoon. so the melt is on!

wrt to sleep schedules. we are slaves to them. Since I made her CIO in her crib, I feel like it is only fair to encourage sleeping at about the same time every day. And she really does get tired at ~ the same time each day. when we pay attention to that she's not crying and fussing, she's actually sleeping. When we try to skip a nap or stay out late she ends up overtired (and a return to the cranky erin we saw in the first 11 months of her life).


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Well...we went to the mall today. We got home about an hour ago, I promptly nursed Owen and he fell asleep immediately. I'm a wild woman!







:

We haven't been out anywhere past 8pm in over 15 months! Yikes!









And I agree, Kristen, it makes a big difference to make sure they go down when tired and not to wait too long. We've learned that the hard way as well.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

OK Kristpen you have totally hit on a pet peeve of mine (that has nothing to do with anything we are really talking about here). I hate it when people complain about thier childrens sleep and then don't honor thier need for it, drag them out while they should be sleeping and then get mad at the children for acting like tired children. And then a few months down the road wonder why thier perpetually cranky child won't nap and is waking up every hour of the night.







We are adults. If our children need sleep we need to suck it up, drop what we are doing no matter how fun it is, go home, and honor our childs sleep cycle. We also need to respect that some babies need a schedule and need more help getting to sleep. My first was hyper scheduled (of her own accord, I just sat wondering where this little freak came from, but really looking back in the NICU she was one a pretty firm schedule and iI think it just really stuck with her.) and my second was just a mess. yet I was dead set against schedules and paid and paid and paid and with Ava I decided she needed to be home as much as possible and her need for a schedule needed to be honored. I guess this does sort of relate. i think sometimes people preaching AP go to far in one direction and in thier effort to not be tied to schedules and stuff they forget that many babies really do thrive on routien and order.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

So anyway, I am a slave to her sleep schedule too but I would rather be a slave to that instead of night waking any day of the week. ASnd for us that is the alternative.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who routes around the sleep schedule. People always ask me how Owen got to be such a good sleeper (always has been, actually). It IS because he's on a schedule.

I see all these moms who do their playgroups and whatnot and sometimes wish we did more like they do (we occasionally do a play date and every Thursday do toddler time at ECFE) but it just doesn't work out with naps. I'm not willing to sacrifice it just for a playdate.

I think I really do enjoy this one nap a day thing, though. Hopefully it'll continue working out for us.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Well I pretty much structure my day around ds's nap time (s) and night time and it does little or nothing for his nightwaking. I've learned to take his (very subtle--he doesn't usually get cranky) cues for sleeping and over the months he seems to have unfolded his own rhythm which usually manifests as a 2 hr. nap around the middle of the day. He still wakes once or twice during his nap to nurse back to sleep and several times during the night.


----------



## Island Mommy (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm with *solsticemama*. We honour dd's nap time and she's actually a great napper. Still wakes up many times during the night. There doesn't really seem to be a correlation here.


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

We definetly stick to a schedule around here. I have asked family members to reschedule get togethers, b/c of naptime. They always want to do lunch; and then naptime is at 1. Of course they want to see the girls and I explain each time that the girls will be more willing to socalize with them if they are well rested! Also I love the 8:00 bedtime and we are almost always home for that. I like to have my time too.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I have a friend who whine and whine and whine about her sons behavior (he just turned three) but when I suggested a 7:00 bedtime (he does fine when he isn't tired) she balked saying "we aren't usually home until 10:00." well, then learn to accept your sons tired behavior. It is just for a season and I am more than willing to be ahomebody :LOL I never thought I would here myself say that.

banana story - Bananas are Avas favorite food and unfortunately the first thing in the produce isle (the first isle) from the time we put them in the cart until we check out she schreeches for them. The lqady at the check out thinks it is pretty funny. I find it annoying. I am going to have to start bring cash with me so I can pay for one at the beginning or the trip. Oh well, at least she is commuinicating finally :LOL


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

dd has never been the kind i could tie to a schedule. she was always fairly predictable with naps during her vairous stages. x number of hours after she wakes in the morning, she'll be ready for a nap. of course this changes as she ages. now, however, she is not as predictable. sometimes she just is not ready. and i can not force her to nap. we don't sleep train here, so just putting her in bed at a certain time doesn't work either.

she will "usually" nap 4-5 hours after waking. unless she didn't sleep well. then it is 3 hours. today it was 5 and a half hours.







: and she only slept for an hour. ugh.

she is more predicatable at night. unless she's had a really late nap, she's ready to sleep b/w 7 and 8. lately around 7:30

is anyone's elses babe not eating much food yet? dd is still not eating much. and what's wierd is that she will often not eat for me, but will take food from dh or my housemate. don't know what is up with that.
she is learning how to use a spoon quite well, despite not wanting to put much on it. :LOL and she loves the fork.







luckily she is pretty careful

gotta run


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

DS is going through a real picky stage right now. Even things that he has eaten before won't get touch and he will start shaking his head vigorously. he says "no". I hate to admit this but once we get one bite into his mouth, he realizes that we aren't trying to poison him. I usually wait till he has started crying and then I pop the spoon into his mouth. Then the crying stops and he starts eating. I hate tricking him but he won't touch the stuff otherwise even when I give him the spoon. He just plays with the spoon.


----------



## Zaxmama (Mar 2, 2004)

My DS does the same thing. Sometimes I have to hold the spoon in front of his mouth and say "open" about 10 times. Finally he will open a tiny bit and "Taste" or lick the food then he opens wide but its like pulling teeth to get him to eat sometimes.. other times I will be eating and will crawl up on my lap and point at my food..and I will say "bite" and he gets this huge grin...but your right at least they are communicating..


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Ok the other morning I was getting us ready to go out. I must have made at least 3 trips to the car. I'm always seeing moms at the park very organized with the sippy cups, baggies full of snacks, diaper bag all stocked. Here's me: out the door first time with ds in one arm and a diaper and cover I've grabbed under the other, strap ds in go back to get purse, whatever sling I'm using, shoes for ds and a hat. Usually I realize I've forgotten either sunglasses for me or hat, keys are where?? and water on a good day. On a really good day I've got cool herb tea in a sippy cup for ds and me and some raw veggies for him. Anyone else?

Picky is a relative term here. Some days it's all greens, other days it's all fruit, one day tempeh, next day tempeh no, black beans yes, yesterday avo avo avo, today only cherry toms and so on and so on. Bm tho is yes yes yes everytime--or rather as ds says, beuff


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

solstice mama- is beuff your ds's code word for breast milk? that is one i have not heard. :LOL

i am usually pretty disorganized. i went to a play group the other day and realized that i ddn't bring anything for dirty diapers. so i had to put it in a pocket in my diaper bag.







:
on the other hand, i try to keep my diaper bag stocked with the necessities. i always keep a spare sling in the car so i don't have to worry about forgetting that. and i "try" to keep my keys and cell phone in the pocket of my diaper bag so that i'm not always looking, which is a pet peeve of dh.

now, the sippy cup is always getting misplaced, as we only have one.

i think the most challenging thing is making it out the door with everything w/o growing a third arm to carry it all with dd in tow to boot. :LOL


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Yep, it's grown from vvvvv (with a sweet grin on his face) to bvvvvvv to his latest, beufffff.

And oh yea, I have forgotten about the dirty diaper bag at times also :LOL


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

ok, i get it. beufffff as in breast, right?
:LOL

dd doesn't call breastfeeding anything yet. she just tugs, whines, or giggles at the idea of having nummers.


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

I call breastfeeding momma milk. DH just tugs at my shirt if he wants to nurse.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by hjohnson_
*DH just tugs at my shirt if he wants to nurse.*
Did you just say what I thought you said?







:


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

elwynn smacks his lips and puts his fist down my top when he wants boob. he doesnt really have a word for it, just actions. its funny that he would know the words book and hot and car before milk or boob. hm.

fern


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

hey ladies. i dunno why i can't keep myself subscribed to this. as far as i know i click and look when i get a reminder. and then i get distracted with my life (gee, wonder why) and remember to catch up with y'all a month later!

i have battled and dealt with the tv and media with the family. it's easier to keep away with first kid and then not so easy after. in the end it will be yourself as an example, and my kids are becoming savvy and trusting their limits. we're at a point now where i let it run its course of obsessiveness and then they get bored with it. the only tv they are interested in accessing is pbskids. the rest is dvds and videotapes. i'm really careful with the icky disney. of course if you have four kids cable channels and buy all the movies out there, they will watch them. some kids are more prone to watching than others.

the best description i've run across is that tv is like inviting a person over that you don't necessarily like and won't leave and teached your kids stuff you wouldn't normally allow. movies are a better controlled substance. reed's first movie was totoro which he watched for a year. it was how he was weaned at two, which is a whole nother can of worms. having said all that, reed hasn't played any kinds of flashgames on the computer for weeks now, and the tv has been on probably less than two hours a week when they are awake this month, usually the science show zoom. they keep putting movies in the vcr and ignoring them, and seeing who has power over the box. and yes i'm tempted to get baby ruby the wiggles tape since she has sat on my hip all week and i'm starting to feel burned out.

one thing parents get into with the movies is it becomes a commodity for love and favors. kids can ask for certain titles and parents will do it. there are other ways of communicating. i just get scared seeing the kids with movies and tv and no quality time (or hearing my mil saying she "plugged" my kids "in" with a stinking dalmatian movie?). though me having the most challenging short order cook slash waitress job for them is a crazy game as well.....

lilyka, i love how solid and vocal you are on the sleeping issue.

two of my homeschooling friends had their babies friday and saturday! i think it's the first time i've really known newborns that will be staying with their mammas.

i'm trying to learn guitar again, and give up on getting practical things done that my kids aren't interested in for a little while. i am outnumbered!

i did it again, i wrote too much.


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by *Mamajaza*_
*Did you just say what I thought you said?







:*
I sure did because I posted that late at night. Woops! LOL!

Never post late at night.


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Casina good luck on learning how to play the guitar! I love the sound of the guitar.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Originally posted by hjohnson
DH just tugs at my shirt if he wants to nurse.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Did you just say what I thought you said?

__________________________________________________








:







:







:

I was a little slow on the uptake--had to read it a couple of times. :LOL


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Can I just say that this age is so cool?!? Eli is doing the neatest things every day, I can almost *see* his vocabulary growing and his sweet sweet babyness dropping away and being replaced by a big boy! Part of me just wants to







, but mostly I just feel so excited when I hear him say new things, or see the ever-stronger bond he's developing with Daddy, or his excitement at seeing something new and so interesting! I remember being about his age and how exciting everything was to me, but it's just as exciting to watch from the 'outside', as it were. Hooray for little boys!


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

casina, please stay with us! I find your posts refreshing -- cause you've clearly thought through how you're doing things and have multiple kiddos through which your thinking has evolved.

we call breast milk "mom juice" in our house. largely because dh didn't like the usual mama milk, num nums, etc. His dad calls dairy milk "cow juice" so i think that's where it came from.

anyhow -- erin is still not talking a whole bunch. But she did say "mommy" this weekend. And copies the intonation. Like when we say something like "all done." And she is REALLY comminicating in other ways -- like I'll say "erin if you want more water, give your cup to daddy." and she does.

she's finally getting her fourth bottom front tooth (incisor?). She was a maniac last night -- cuddly, then excited, then cuddly, then excited....if it would come in already then we could all sleep.


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

Scarlett is now the age that Revina was when she was born. I can't believe it! Time sure goes fast. Scarlett still seems so much like a baby I can't imagine having another. For whatever reason I remember Revina as being older when Scarlett was born.
Scarlett is getting a 5th tooth. Lucky for all of us it doesn't seem to bother her. She is also starting to say more and more words, but you have to listen real close or it just runs right into the baby babble.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Well, we just got back from another weekend in Mexico, and Zachary was a punk the whole time! He is cutting a killer molar and it is making him SO crazy. He just cries over every little thing and wants to nurse ALL the time. He has started throwing fits while he's walking, waving his fists around and screaming "Na na na na na!!!", his "no". It is really hilarious to watch! I'm really getting tired of the constant crying, but I know it's just temporary and soon I'll get my sweet little punkin' back. Oh yeah, and he just started giving kisses and hugs. And I mean real closed mouth kisses with the sound effect and everything. He walked up to Crystal when we got home today and gave her a hug and kiss and she was so surprised, like "He couldn't do that before!" Too cute.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Owen's been doing the same thing--cranky, irritable and nursing nonstop. He's constantly lifting my shirt to get *nummies*. He's cutting molars--I'm certain there are several coming in at once.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Casina~~ I want to tell you about a good movie for kids. It's called Fern Gully. I saw it when I was a kid (I'm only 22) and I think it really shaped my perceptions of "environmentalism". From what I read about you being concern that your kids arn't watching *crap*, I think this movie is a good choice. Jees, I sound like I'm trying to sell it. :LOL Fern Gully is about a village of fairies, living in a rainforest, who stop a big, mean, evil, tree crusher, from "logging" their home. It's so cute, and smart.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i agree about fern gully. its is a great movie! hehe. and yep its my name too..well not the gully part, but you know..


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

kristin, thanks for the cheer!

haven't see fern gully yet. we tend to get what's at the library. i'll keep it in mind.....


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

I think I watched Fern Gully when I was in 6th grade. It is a cool movie.


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Ok, I just got back into town so I'll try to catch up.

I haven't had a diaper bag in a year. I tend to just put dd in the car. We live in such a small town that we're never more than 10 minutes from home anyway, so we just head home if things are going that badly. Of course, this could also be testament to how little we get out anyway. I wish we got out more. But we got 3 inches of snow yesterday, so I don't think it's completely my fault.

Dd smacks at my chest and nods excitedly and smiles and makes chirping noises if she wants to nurse. As if she's saying, "These are breasts, right? There's milk in these breasts? And you're going to share them with me, yes? Yes? Hmm, yes?" As you can guess, she's still not saying many words, but her comprehension is incredible, so, for the most part, our communication is good.

Dd has 10 teeth now, the 4 front teeth on top and the 4 front teeth on the bottom, and her first lower molars on either side, but no canines yet.

Haha, dd just woke from her nap and was so excited to see MDC on the computer screen! Silly girl, she's missed it as much as I have. She hasn't really seen it since she was an infant napping in my lap.


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

My dd's love MDC too. My oldest always says "there's my special smile!"


----------



## 24hr.mom (Feb 29, 2004)

My Giovanni seems to have molars coming in as well. He seems more nagging than usual and always has his thumb in his mouth.

Any ideas on how to stop thumb sucking?


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

Quote:

Any ideas on how to stop thumb sucking?
No ideas here. Other than I've been trying for about 26 years now!







: I think my parents didn't do enough of "how to comfort myself" when I was still little. then it was a power struggle and now, well it is just a darn hard habit to break. As in I think i suck my thumb when I go to sleep and that's it. But I worry about doing it in front of my dd -- that she'll pick it up. so maybe i will finally break the habit??

thank goodness i don't have any other bad habits -- smoking, drinking, drugs -- i would be totally hooked and not able to quit LOL


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Christopher doesn't suck on his thumb but his fingers are constantly in his mouth since he is cutting molars. I pulled out some of his old teething toys and he is actually using them.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

I sucked my thumb until I was about 13, I finally made myself quit so my friends wouldn't see LOL. My mom weaned me 6 weeks before she had my brother, and as soon as I saw him nursing I screamed "They're mine!" and started nursing again (I was 19 months old). I was attached to the boobie, and my thumb, so now I understand Zach's need for something to suck. He sucks his thumb a little bit when he's out with his Daddy and no boob is available, but I WISH he'd do it to pacify and soothe himself. I think they need something to help self-soothe, at least a little bit. Julianna used to take a pacifier, but one day she just decided she didn't like them anymore, and now they're gone! I don't think sucking on a thumb or a pacifier is a bad habit at all. They either suck on a pacifier, finger, or thumb, or nurse constantly like my son. He has been attached to me for the past two days, I think his mouth hurts from the teeth he's cutting. Fun times!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Ds has 2 molars, bottom and top left which he has taken to grinding







Just as they are breaking thru he does a couple of weeks of all-night 'suction cup' nursing.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

remember kids are doing the best they can, just as we are. babies this age thumb suck for comfort (mine choose the breast). over here in my home if there's something happenning i don't like, generally i can show a different behavior to do, or i can just let it run its course, which is what i usually do. you can give him something else to chew on but the thumb is the most convenient for you and him. if you make it into an issue that becomes part of your relationship then he will use it as a tool to get your attention and then it sticks around much longer for lots of reasons.
just to warn y'all, the closest that comes to that kind of soothing for my kids is touching their nipples or penises or vulvas. which generally comes later. thumb sucking is socially minor and considered acceptable in this society compared to investigations of organs.
(or peeing in receptacles, or running naked carrying sticks....just you wait!)


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

Hello again! I've been gone for so long, I don't know if anyone will remember me - We're finally settled in our new home, and I've got my computer hooked up again.

I hope everyone is well & happy.

Now I'm off to catch up on my thread reading...


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

rebx-- silly mama! of course you are remembered!!!!









i think my dd has mumps.... a mild case, but nevertheless, sleepless nights for us once again. ugh.


----------



## Island Mommy (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh, lucky you, Mona. Good to get the mumps over with early and a mild case is the best.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Thanks Island Mommy, that is what i'm trying to tell myself.








i guess i'll be taking her in for a blood test to make sure. i myself am not vaxed for mumps and have nver had it, so i want to know for sure how careful i need to be.

anyone had blood drawn from their baby? this worries me....


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

call and ask, they may not take a blood test anyway. my doc probably wouldn't even want us over there cos of contagion. it is generally a mild viral illness for kids, infection of salivary glands. pain reliever might help, or teething tablet chamomile or arnica preparations. my book says the defined gland swelling is only present in 2/3 of cases anyway, so many people have had it though they don't remember. reasons for an immediate doc would be lethargy, convulsions, stiff neck, reasons to see the doc that day are pain and swelling in testicles, abdominal pain and vomiting, dizziness and difficulty hearing. your window of seeing if you have it is about 16-18 days after exposure, and contagion period is from 2 days before symptoms to disappearance of swelling, about a week into it.


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

Holy cow...I just came across this thread. There are tons of posts in here! lol.
Anyhoo, I'm Liz and my ds is Anton. He was born 12/22/02 even though he wasn't due til 1/17/03! Personally, i think that they messed up on my due date but who knows. heh.

I haven't had a chance to read through the posts but I just wanted to know if anyone else is dealing with early 'Terrible Two's'??! Ack, if i hear another whine, my ears are going to start bleeding! rofl.

Liz
Roo 12/22


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

hi liz. rebx of course we remember you.

erin's doing swimming lessons with us on saturday morning. she LOVES her bath so we figured...why not try the pool? and she fusses a bit for the first 5 minutes or so and then giggles like crazy when she's splashing her daddy. very cute, if i do say so myself.

was it leah who said that zack (or foster dd?) threw tantrums only on the rug? yeah. erin's doing that now. it is just so :LOL


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:

pain reliever might help
I'd be very careful of anything that may interefere with the body's natural way of taking care of the illness. Be sure to get it without fever reducer if you can. Of course, you may already know this. Just my .02 .









We've been doing a lot of walking lately. I mean A LOT. A few miles every day. I feel so great, Owen LOVES it and it keeps me sane, not to mention I've already lost 7 lbs. We are out enjoying ourselves rather than inside trying to climb things, kwim?







I got a Tough Traveler on Monday and WOW! It's the most awesome child carrier I've ever used. Our walks are even more fun now that I don't have to push the stroller all around. That got a little prohibitive at times. I highly recommend them. I got a very good deal on it on ebay too.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, and 







Liz!


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

liz, is there a pattern for the whining? and if you have short menstrual cycles then gestation is shorter.

and rachel, thanks for pointing that out. it's silly, i was just copying from the book basically and i didn't think too much about it. i'm not big on medications or fever reducing myself.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

AVa has gone from the worlds mostperfect agreeable baby to queen whiny pants. Everything that comes out of her mouth is this whine scream thing. It awful. OS awful that everytime she does it someone jusps to make it stop. Therefore it is very effective so she goes streight to it. viscious cycle . . . .


----------



## Zaxmama (Mar 2, 2004)

Welcome Liz ... we haven't hit the psuedo terrible two's yet but we are having some issues with screeching..sometimes its cute..like when he is sitting in the car seat making his hands "screech softly" to one another..but other times its not so cute..like when we are leaving the playground.







:


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

Within in the last month Scarlett has turned into another baby! Up until then she was so quiet, patient... Now her favorite word is "NO" even when she wants something. She throws tantrums and is totally in your face when she wants something, like she is saying 'right now mom!' And she is so







hitting her sister for no apparent reason (probably payback), getting into things she isn't supposed to etc... It is fun to see her personality developing and watching her become more assertive, but a lot more challenging too!


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Yeah, Zach is definitely a very assertive Sagittarius...

He's enjoying the screeching, whining, and hitting habits. I know his mouth hurts, and I know he's frustrated because he can't _tell_ me what he wants, but the constant bad mood thing gets old quick. He gets his way a lot because I don't have the patience to listen to him scream. ( :embarrasment) Sometimes I feel like I'm constantly yelling at him, or Julianna! Although, they do a lot of really cute things, too... Zach has really started to like "babies". He hugs and kisses stuffed animals and dolls, and a couple days ago he went up to Julianna and kissed her and said "baby!" Awwww!









I cut out a bunch of pictures of babies (nursing, crawling, laughing, crying, sleeping., etc.) from all my parenting magazines and put them in one of those little picture books. The kids LOVE it, Zachary turns every page and says "baby... baby.... baby" LOL.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

DD loves her babies too. she has two stuffed baby dolls that she likes to carry around with her. when we leave the room she says baby, so i get one. then she says baby, baby, and i get her the other one. :LOL
she hugs them and kisses them and pats them on the back like she is burping them.








and she likes for me to hug, kiss and rock them too.

we have numerous "baby" books, so she can turn the pages and say baby, baby, baby, ad naseum. :LOL

she also likes to carry around a framed baby picture of herself, when she was about 2 weeks old. i'm not sure if she knows this is her, or if she thinks it is just another baby.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

it's me again. :LOL
a rash has suddenly broke out on dd's trunk, leaving me to belive that she has roseola, not mumps.
it's all so confusing.


----------



## 24hr.mom (Feb 29, 2004)

The nagging started about 1 month ago with Giovanni. It's like a fake cry with no tears. And when I look at him and laugh, he stops and laughs with me as if to say Yeah I'm faking it.

And talk about Baby, well Giovanni has Gavin to kiss and hug all day long. He leaves slobbery kisses on Gavin that I have to wipe off. Gavin just loves them because he always smiles when he sees Giovanni coming his way. They have these high pitch screaming sessions as if they are talking about how they will wake mommy up tonight and who will wake up first. Its so darn cute.


----------



## Island Mommy (Mar 26, 2003)

DD has a "Joanne". (DH named her, apparently after his grade 6 sweetheart). We do not go anywhere without Joanne. She is a hard small plastic doll who is naked most of the time as this is DD's preference.

We got a bunch of toys from my SIL and Joanne was one of them. Personally, I would have chosen something a bit softer, but I had nothing to say about this one. DD found her and latched onto her when she was about 9 months old. They've been inseparable ever since.

She now feeds Joanne, gives her a bottle (although she doesn't get one) and changes her diaper.

havetogo, ddwants the keyboard


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

It's funny, Crystal (my 7 yr old foster DD) has a hard plastic naked doll, too. No matter how many times I try to put cute diapers or clothes on her, I always find her naked again. Crystal's left arm is paralyzed, and this doll's left arm is broken. For awhile I kept trying to tape it back on, but I'd find it off again in no time LOL. This doll has dirt stains, a broken arm, and no clothes, and the kid loves her to death! So funny! Zachary hasn't really latched on to one "lovey", unless you count my breasts LOL. I had a blanky that I LOVED, and I wish Zach had something he could hold and cuddle to help soothe him... Ah well, such is life!


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

we get the clothing catalog hanna andersson (not sure why, i never buy anything LOL)....and it is erin's FAVORITE thing to read. I think because so many pics of babies/kiddos/families. She now points out the "uppy" (puppies) on all of our books. makes a mama proud.

and....on saturday she was practicing for the nursing gymnastics meet she hopes to compete in. In this case -- the nurse and roll event. I said "Erin do you want mom juice or do you want to get in your crib (for bed)" she said "juice"









on backpacks -- we have a kelty one like the tough traveler. My dh wanted one that had a permanently attached bag for diapers, etc. So we got that one. We love, love, love it. My dd loves to look forward when we walk the dog. The stroller is not practical where I live in winter. Even the jogger just doesn't do 3 inches of snow well.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

I looked at the Kelty. I got such a great deal on the Tough Traveler though. Dh used it yesterday and didn't like it.







Oh well...he doesn't have to, I guess. I think it's wonderful and it really has opened up a lot of great new options for us--things we can do now since we don't have to have the stroller with us all the time, kwim?

Quote:

the nursing gymnastics meet
:LOL

Owen's been training for that one lately as well.


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm at my wit's end... What are y'all doing for a bedtime routine? And I hate asking this since I know a lot of you have graduated to letting your kiddos fall asleep on their own, kudos to you. But dd was still nursing to sleep in bed with me-- at least we had gotten to the point that I could get back out of bed once she was asleep. But now the nursing gymnastics have gotten out of hand for that. We do a nightly bath, and that used to sooth her, but now it's just an aquatic playground. I gave her massages as an infant, but as soon as she got mobile she hated staying still for that, and still does. Dh suggested bedtime stories, but we spend so much of our day reading that it doesn't seem like a "nightly" activity for her, and she gets revved up. Every night the past week I've had to resort to walking her, and she is just too long and heavy for me to newborn cuddle anymore. So does anyone have any ideas? Maybe this is just a phase... c'mon, just be a phase!

I still suck my thumb at 23. The nurse at the hospital when dd was born warned me not to let that "bad" habit develop, I told her my thoughts on it, is it any wonder we didn't get along? Dd doesn't though, and no loveys yet either, though I had a blanket my mom finally took away in middle school...

Mona, so sorry to hear Kathryn is fighting off illnesses. Whatever it is I hope she stays cheerful and it passes quickly.

I can almost always trace dd's "terrible twos tantrums" to something she ate.

Hi Liz and HIYA! kerc


----------



## 1Plus2 (Mar 13, 2003)

Hello all!







I haven't had time to read through a lot of the posts but thought I'd jump in and try to catch up later. I often post on the Multiples board here at MDC and am taking the very rare extra moment I have to surf some of the other boards here.

My name is Karen and I'm a SAHM to three dd's. Haven is 3 1/2 (9/4/00) and Lillie and Faith are 15 1/2 months (12/16/02). My girls (the little ones) are still co-sleeping and bf'ing quite often. They love to walk, run, climb, talk (babble and a couple of "real" words), read books, play with their sister and basically run me ragged.







They are monozygotic (identical) twins...I carried them to 38w3d and both were born vaginally weighing 6 lbs. 13 oz. and 7 lbs. 1 oz. We're not having any big issues right now other then frequent night nursing but I know that's normal from my first dd. I go between being frustrated by it to being okay with it. I often say "This too shall pass..." to myself a million times a day. I look forward to getting to know you all better!!


----------



## Island Mommy (Mar 26, 2003)

OK Karen, help some of us new moms out. When did Haven stop nursing all night long and did you have to proactively encourage her to stop or did she do it on her own?

I am going to make a presumption here and assume you weaned when you were pregnant with your twins, if not before. Yes?


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by XmasEve_
*And I hate asking this since I know a lot of you have graduated to letting your kiddos fall asleep on their own, kudos to you.*
Not us, not us. And I know that a number of us are still nursing thru the night. I still sling 30lb ds down for all naps and nighttime. It takes anywhere from 10 to 20 mins. of me walking and singing him down into the deep green sea of sleep while he cuddles up inside and nurses or self-soothes. I have stopped wondering when he won't need me to do this anymore. I like to think I have *graduated* to this state of acceptance.

Lisa, how are things with your dd? Did you find out what's going on health-wise with her. Sending







s & healing vibes your way, mama.

1plus2 welcome. It's wonderful to hear you were able to carry your twins to term and deliver them vaginally. Such big, healthy girls for twins, too









Brayg I feel the same way about my Kozy. It opened up a whole new arena of discovery and mobility. The sling while great for nursing and short trips wasn't cutting it for long periods but the Kozy is wonderful and ds enjoys it.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi there 1plus2,









I just have to say that you are the first person i've ever "met" online with a child that has the same name as my baby! I think I actually PM'ed you once about it on Babycenter or something. My daughter's name is spelled Haeven, though, not haven. I spell it that way because of numerology. Haeven has the same number equivilence as heaven, whichis probably a good thing, IMO. That's just funny how we keep "running into each other" on the net.


----------



## 24hr.mom (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by XmasEve_
*
I still suck my thumb at 23.*
I dont mind my Giovanni sucking his thumb. The problem is that he now has a raw red spot that seems to be coming from his teeth. I'm afraid the skin will tear and get infected.

Did this happen to you?


----------



## bakeria (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey mamas I haven't posted in ages but I've been keeping up with you all. Sounds like Spring is working its magic for everyone.
XmasEve: I am like you - still nursing dd for all naps and at bedtime and lately it's been more difficult to settle dd down. (Baths have never worked for us). I hear what you're saying about reading but one thing that has worked for us the last few days is me telling dd it's time for bed and she grabs her one book that we reserve for bedtime only. Then she takes off down the hall to bed and we read til she nurses down to sleep. Just a thought.
On another note - I need your help mamas. After 16 ilness free months dd and I have been sick for the last two weeks! I'm at my wit's end and pretty ignorant on the herbal subject. Can anyone help with teas or preparations that might help with congestion/cough for both of us? Thanks and all my best to you mamas.
Maria and Baby Faye 11/17/02


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Karen









Solstice--glad I'm not the only one!









Every day Owen and I walk up and get Jacob from school. We didn't go today because it's SOOOO windy here. I feel really lost now that I didn't walk today. Gotta tell myself that it's ok to miss a day here and there.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

on getting to sleep.....
she's not nursing to sleep anymore, but my dd has a nighttime routine, which helps her big time.

if she's fighting the normal routine I will say "do you want to __(take a bath, ready a story, put on pjs, nurse, whatever the next thing is)__ or are you ready to get in your crib?" Sometimes she is ready for the crib before we have pjs on. That surprises me -- as in I think we have another 40 minutes and she's ready already.


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

There are some nights where Christopher will want to skip story time and he will point to his crib as to say "I'm ready to go to sleep."


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

Welcome Karen!

We do a bedtime routine also. First we pick up toys, then we do a bath if it is a bath night, pjs, story time, nurse, and then she lays down on her own. So, Scarlett still nurses before bed, but not to sleep. Maybe starting a routine would help. Even if your babe still nurses to sleep doing the same few things each night might help you get on the path to your dd putting herself to sleep. Or what about laying and nursing but not to sleep and then just laying next to her until she falls asleep. Then each night make nursing shorter. I don't really know, since going to sleep wasn't an issue for us.

I remember sucking my thumb. At 6 my parents thought it was time for me to stop. It was so hard and I remember not wanting to, but they bribed me and for stopping I got a pretty little gold ring with a heart on top.







: I remember thinking the ring was so pretty, but really I wanted to just suck my thumb.







Neither of my girls chose to do it. They both liked pacifiers. My oldest doesn't use it anymore, but now bites her nails. Scarlett still has hers for night and naptime and occasionally duringthe day.

Scarlett doesn't have a lovey either. She has a little lavender baby that is always in her bed when she sleeps, but she doesn't have anything that she carries around. Both of my girls like to play with baby dolls, but they don't have a favorite.

As far as an herbal remedy goes... I give the girls a immuno booster in glycerin that my friend makes when they are sick. I think it works wonders. If you have a health store like Wild Oats nearby try there. They have a special section of herbal kids remedies.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

astragalus is safe for all ages, it is like the opposite of echinacea in that echinacea is defensive in the beginning, and astragalus is good to boost the immune system in the midst of illness. it is also good for immune systems at any time. it comes in tincture form. i'm also a fan of acidophilus. it comes in delicious blueberry flavored tablets that i have to hide from the kids....and dh.

dd ruby, now 16 months and ds clay, now 3 years and 3 months both nurse to sleep and nurse through the night (and now both nurse almost fulltime.....food is just a gourmet adventure or a way to get mamma to give acts of service, not nutritional). my babies will go through phases where they need the movement of the sling to get to bed, if i want them to go to bed at an average time. otherwise they will pass out eventually. the teething or fighting an illness seems to affect them laying down. or being on the brink of a growth spurt or learning spurt, or general excitement in life. i did not slingnurse nighttimesleep clay past this age because i was pregnant and tired and dh was hurt and needed me. so we'll see how it goes for ruby. she certainly flails more like reed and is still quite a sling baby, despite her severe independence when she's out of the sling.

here's a personal observation that may apply: two of my kids (reed and ruby) are easier to put to bed at night BEFORE they seem ready. if they start to feel tired they get revved up to compensate and i have to be spiritually forceful and adamant in them going to bed or wait for them to be exhausted. depends on my energy. and my energy also affects them. i have to think sleepy thoughts and such. if i'm even thinking about getting up to do something like what to email or write on mdc or i need to pee they catch on and are hard to get asleep. these two also need the lights off and need to think that everyone else is asleep as well. i finally started getting reed to bed at a decent hour (before eleven, sometimes one.....) by using minimal lighting once the sun goes down. of course with the lengthening of days it gets weird (though i have less of that problem in this latitude) they both also wake up no matter how tired they are. the two rs will generally get up around 7 whether i put them to bed at 8 or 11. unfortunately this really took me years to figure this out so basically reed was tired and in a bad cycle of sleeping for years. and me too.

it might just be spring fever. lately reed is sleeping 6-8 hours and getting up because he is too excited about the next day even though we have little routine and plans in general. activity helps as well, whether it be getting out and seeing new things or running around, even icky stress like walmart shopping. a friend of mine found when she got a trampoline that her kids were going to bed a good hour earlier or more, easily.

generally i remember this age being a turning point, into what exactly, depends on your child! much talking erupts at this age, which will help with some whining (right now give me whining, ruby is just outright screaming lately since that presses my buttons).

they are starting to figure out that they are separate beings from us mammas, and armed with that knowledge are feeling all powerful. which is a big thrill for all of us. i think this is one of the dearest ages. they still dance unconsciously without reserve.

so my answer to your question, xmas, is do what you can, and what feels right to you. we have taken many stroller rides and car rides and walking in the rain with the sling to get them asleep. the only way dh could get reed to nap at 1 1/2y three days a week when i worked part time was to drive the van everyday. if it works it works. it will not affect them adversely and they don't remember for long when you change things.

one more thing, my kids are much easier to get to bed (and easier to get along with) if they have peed. with the toddlers of course it is harder to gauge but sometimes ruby won't go to bed just because she has an extra bowel movement she need to deal with before she can settle down...like tonight!

the interesting thing is that all these things i never knew about myself before children......that's where it came from in the first place.....


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Thumb sucking: I'm so glad to hear so many people have this habit! I realize now how normal it is to have a self-soothing habit, even into the adult ages. I thought I would never quit, even though I only did it to fall asleep, so I finally made myself give it up.
And 24hrMom, the little red marks from his teeth are normal, and they'll come and go as long as he's sucking his thumb. When I turned 5 and went to Kindergarten, I started hiding my habit and only doing it at home or to get to sleep. I think that limiting really helps when it comes time to quit- cut out a little at a time until it's done. Right now I'd let your DS suck his thumb whenever he wants!









Getting to sleep: Julianna takes a bottle in bed to get to sleep. Sometimes if she's fussy she'll take 3 (yes THREE) bottles before she'll fall asleep. She has Sensory Integration Disorder and has problems with oral stimulation being soothing- she can't tell when she's full so she'll continue to eat and eat until she can't fit one single drop into her belly, and finally she'll fall asleep. If we keep her up late enough, she'll go right to sleep with one bottle. Pretty easy, IMO, but also crappy since she never had the benefits of breast milk, the bonding of nursing, etc...

Zach sort of has a routine, we put the girls to bed first, then put his Fuzzi Bunz on (he only wears them at night, so he kind of knows it's bed time once it's on), then we rock and nurse until he falls asleep. He will fall asleep for naps while DH rocks him, but NOT at nighttime! If I happen to be away from home at bedtime, DH has to hold and rock DS until I get home, otherwise he'll fall asleep and wake up every 10 minutes until he gets the boob. Anyway- Zachary is kind of like casina's kids- if you miss his sleepy time he'll get a second wind and fight sleep. Then it's gymnastic, acrobatic nursing craziness and we both get frustrated! No matter what you do for a bedtime routine, you have to stick with it. Sometimes it takes months to get my kids on a set schedule of doing something. Repetition and consistency are key, whatever you decide to do XmasEve. (Baths just get Zach hyped up, too, so it doesn't help in the bedtime routine.) And I definitely agree that this could be a phase- Zach is saying new things every day, copying everything we say, etc., and it's kind of rocked our routine a little bit, too. Good luck to you!

solsticemama: What was the link to the Kozy Karrier again??? I went to the site last time you put it up, but the server was down at the time, and I'm really interested in looking for a new carrier. Thanks


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

ditto on

"don't wait until they seem sleepy to put them down"

and

my kiddo is up with the light as well, MAJOR problem at this latitude as we are soon facing 16 hr days.


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

24hr.mom, I did get a thumb-sucking blister on my thumb (duh) that got infected. Had to go to the dr. and get it lanced and drained and everything. What did I learn from that? Not to over suck my thumb! I was 2 at that time. I bet Giovanni knows what he can and can't tolerate- I know dd knows that for herself, it's just tough when we don't think they can tolerate as well as they do. Am I making any sense? If it helps, or makes you laugh, my mother credits my perfect teeth (the only perfect teeth in our family) to my thumb-sucking.

Maria, I'll try the one book idea... I hope you feel better soon, but I have no suggestions in return for you... sorry...

Dd is great about going to bed if she's tired, will even lead me down the hall to the bedroom. But that varies from 8pm to 1am, depending on our day's activities. I can't seem to get a handle on routinely wearing her out properly throughout the day for a decent bedtime, so I need her to get used to a decent, predetermined bedtime. Then we can have a good night, a good morning, a good day the next day, etc. I've tried to just follow her lead in terms of bedtimes, but soon our entire schedule is messed up and that makes even dd miserable and frustrated. Maybe it is just the time change-- I hate dst. What is the point of that in Alaska, I ask you?! For the first time I dread the 22 hours of daylight we will be getting this summer.

Stealing from the other thread, who still has soft spots? Dd's is the size of pinky. I know I'll cry when it closes. I even cried when the newborn fuzz wore off her ears!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

KidsAtHeart here you go.


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

I am hoping to get a Kozy once I have some money and the wait isn't so long.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Thanks, solsticemama! But, every time I go there it says the site is temproraily unavailable...







: Oh well, I'll try again later.

(Knock on wood) All the kids are asleep right now!







... It's sad that DH and I are each on our respective computers, instead of together, LOL.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

we're on page 20 of this thread -- maybe we should start a new one and ask the mod to lock this one??

(not it, I started this one!)

i posted a thread in the toddler forum --- erin can now officially climb onto the kitchen chairs and grab stuff off the table. EEEKKK!!! (i didn't know there were scissors there!). We had a fun day and i made a few new potential mama friends at the nature center this morning.


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

Yah! New mama friends, that is exciting.

Curious--why would we start a new thread? What does locking this one mean?

Also, feeling a little







. After Karen introduced herself it dawned on me that when I found this thread I was really excited, b/c it gives me a chance to talk about my girl, and I totally forgot to introduce myself. I just jumped right in and started posting without considering that a lot of you had been posting since your now toddlers were babies or possibly even before birth. Sorry!
Anyway, my name is Anna. I have 2 girls that are 16 months apart. My youngest, Scarlett, is who this thread is for. She was born at home in the mountains of Nor. Cal. with an excellent midwife and doula. My mom, best friend, dp, and oldest dd were all there to see her come into the world.
Last May my dp and I seperated and I moved with the girls back to my mom's house in Nebraska (which is where I grew up). We are still living with her. I started back to work last fall for the first time since my oldest was born. I work part-time as a teacher's assistant. It was so hard to leave the girls







, but they stay with my mom, so that makes it a little easier.
I am trying to move back to Tucson (which is where my oldest was born) to go to massage therapy school. My ex is back there now too, so hopefully he will help me with the girls. I also have a few mama friends there with girls the same age as mine.








Before I had kids I studied to be an herbalist in NM. I wouldn't mind furthering my educ. in that area either.
I think that is enough about me. Now back to the kids!


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

my reason for starting a new thread would be so that when i am on a computer w/out email I can click on the title of the thread and reasonably quickly go to the most recent post.

locking an old thread means no one can post further. so the last post here would be smething like "go to this (insert link) spot" and then we could all carry on.

i'm totally admiring the single mamas amongst us. you women are amazing!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

yeah, after 30 pages I think it is time for a new thread.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

*just* what I was thinking!!!! 500+ posts?! Good lord, we're dedicated.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

OK, I did it... Hope no one minds... Go here for the new thread.


----------

